# Lisa's Lounge



## Lisa

Hi and Welcome to Lisa's Lounge.  

A place to kick back and have a drink with your buddies.  The time doesn't matter and neither does what you are drinking.  Post here your woes and your sorrows, your happies and greatest accomplishments. 

Here you will always find someone who will say "I'll drink to that"  Consider it our own little area to find a friend who will listen.

Bar rules are that you keep it clean, no puking on the carpet, don't drink too much and then post (we gotta be able to understand what yer saying  ) and for god's sake DON'T allow Bob in here with his camera!  :uhyeah:

Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa

I will start. 

My youngest daughter is off next week to participate in the Canada Winter Games for Air Rifle.  She has a good chance at medalling so....


Here is to Connor!  Good Luck Sweetie! :drinky:


----------



## MJS

Here's to much success at the Winter Games!:cheers:


----------



## exile

MJS said:


> Here's to much success at the Winter Games!:cheers:



In the spirit of Lisa's Original Post, I'll _drink_ to thatbut not too much! :drinky:


----------



## Kreth

OK, who's making margaritas?


----------



## exile

Kreth said:


> OK, who's making margaritas?



I am. Fresh limes, ground sea salt,  the best tequila (or authentic mezcal, if there's any available), Cointreau (none of this Triple Sec nonsense, eh? Not when I'm making them up for friends). The catch is, if I make them, you have to drink them, and they are... um... _strong_. Extremely strong. And nothing irritates me more than a half-empty pitcher, when I've gone to all the trouble to make it. So it's up to you...


----------



## Carol

Arite, but I'm not much of a drinker so you may have to carry me home after all of this .


----------



## Infinite

Vodka and Cran or Vodka and Redbulls (regular or sugar free) here!

Your choice of Gray Goose or Kettle One.

And GO LISA's DAUGHTER GO! If she places I expect a mother who is rabid and lenticular with pride to post pictures and stats.

Anything less and I'd feel cheated 

--Infy


----------



## Lisa

Wow, we still drinkin' to my daughter...cool.  She will be so proud.  

Yes, Infy, Pics will be posted.  She will be competing on Feb 28 and March 2.  I will post after that!

So, what else we drinkin' to tonight?


----------



## Carol

That American Idol hasn't killed my company.  :cheers:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Good luck to your daughter 


And currently I am in the mood for saki :drink2tha but it will have to wait.

Currently my youngest is putting on her bunny slippers and it is time to go watch a DVD she calls puppy. 

Again I wish you youngest daughter good luck


Oh.... and... MR Chew still makes me nervous


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well my weekend starts today as the boy's have a four day weekend.
The rugrats will be running around the house all day tomorrow so here is to the weekend. :drinkbeer


----------



## bydand

Have to toss in a drink or twelve for the frigging snow we got here.  The Ruffians love it, I ... well lets just say I don't share their enthusiam.  Drinky, drinky to Lisa daughter, and to kids playing in the snow!:cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:


----------



## Flatlander

I'm having a tall can of Pilsner.  I'm enjoying it.  Go Lisa's daughter!


----------



## Lisa

Carol Kaur said:


> That American Idol hasn't killed my company.  :cheers:




Whoo!  I will drink to that! :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> Good luck to your daughter
> 
> 
> And currently I am in the mood for saki :drink2tha but it will have to wait.
> 
> Currently my youngest is putting on her bunny slippers and it is time to go watch a DVD she calls puppy.
> 
> Again I wish you youngest daughter good luck
> 
> 
> Oh.... and... MR Chew still makes me nervous



To your daughter, and to Mr. Chew!  May he strike fear in for a long time to come :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well my weekend starts today as the boy's have a four day weekend.
> The rugrats will be running around the house all day tomorrow so here is to the weekend. :drinkbeer





bydand said:


> Have to toss in a drink or twelve for the frigging snow we got here.  The Ruffians love it, I ... well lets just say I don't share their enthusiam.  Drinky, drinky to Lisa daughter, and to kids playing in the snow!:cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:





Flatlander said:


> I'm having a tall can of Pilsner.  I'm enjoying it.  Go Lisa's daughter!



To Rugrats, to snow (why the hell am I drinking to that??????) and to Flatlander and his Pilsner!


----------



## morph4me

Here's to Lisa's daughter and Carol's company not being destroyed by American Idol. I'm leaving Saturday morning for a cruise for a week so I won't be around much, so I'd like to buy the next round, and a bowl of the good stuff for Mr. Chew.  Becks for me, please:cheers:  :drinkbeer


----------



## terryl965

well all the family will be home next week school is out and the fun begins.
I'll differently will drink to that


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> well all the family will be home next week school is out and the fun begins.
> I'll differently will drink to that


 
Here's to time with the family, they grow up very fast.


----------



## MJS

morph4me said:


> I'm leaving Saturday morning for a cruise for a week so I won't be around much


 
Where are you going?


----------



## bluemtn

I'm drinking to the fact, that after a couple of hours of chipping away at 6 inches of snow + 1 inch of ice today, I can FINALLY get out of my driveway!!!


----------



## bluemtn

Oh yeah, and for Lisa's daughter!


----------



## Kacey

Here's to Lisa's daughter Connor!  :cheers:

I tend to like my drinks simple, as when I want a drink, I don't want to have to remember how to mix it... so I'll have Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum and Coke - no ice.


----------



## Tames D

Well my younger son who happens to be Autistic just had his 6th birthday. We think he's gonna be ok. My wife has done a helluva job working with him. I think I'll drink to that...


----------



## Ceicei

QUI-GON said:


> Well my younger son who happens to be Autistic just had his 6th birthday. We think he's gonna be ok. My wife has done a helluva job working with him. I think I'll drink to that...



cool!  Did you have a birthday party for him?  If so, how did that go?


----------



## Ceicei

Lots of cheering to Conner!  She'll do great!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

QUI-GON said:


> Well my younger son who happens to be Autistic just had his 6th birthday. We think he's gonna be ok. My wife has done a helluva job working with him. I think I'll drink to that...



Whoot!  I can definitely drink to that!


----------



## Tames D

Ceicei said:


> cool! Did you have a birthday party for him? If so, how did that go?


 
His birthday was a coulpe of days ago but we'll be celebrating Saturday at Legoland with his brother and a few of his friends. I'll let you know how it go's.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Wow, we still drinkin' to my daughter...cool.  She will be so proud.
> 
> Yes, Infy, Pics will be posted.  She will be competing on Feb 28 and March 2.  I will post after that!
> 
> So, what else we drinkin' to tonight?




Yes a nice beer would be good. Maybe some TeQuilla shots on the side. Oh did I mention that My Boss is on Vacation and I have to work this weekend because other people could not get their job done, and "we" have to get back on schedule. The wierd stuff is now I have to spend a few hours getting paperwork in place to work the weekend and still not get paid.  

Yeah Air Rifle Comps! Go Team!


----------



## Lisa

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes a nice beer would be good. Maybe some TeQuilla shots on the side. Oh did I mention that My Boss is on Vacation and I have to work this weekend because other people could not get their job done, and "we" have to get back on schedule. The wierd stuff is now I have to spend a few hours getting paperwork in place to work the weekend and still not get paid.
> 
> Yeah Air Rifle Comps! Go Team!



Oh Rich, my friend.  I hear ya.  I have to work on my day off too cause my boss is out of town. 

Cheers my friend!  I will drown my sorrows with ya!


----------



## Tames D

Lisa said:


> Whoot! I can definitely drink to that!


I see that you have a birthday Saturday. Hope you have a Happy Birthday and if your in Southern California stop by Legoland and join in the fun. My treat...


----------



## jus_dann

anybody home?


----------



## Lisa

jus_dann said:


> anybody home?



Yup

what ya drinkin'?


----------



## Lisa

QUI-GON said:


> I see that you have a birthday Saturday. Hope you have a Happy Birthday and if your in Southern California stop by Legoland and join in the fun. My treat...



Holy Crap!  I forgot it was my birthday coming up!  Wow!  Ummm...guess I should go and bug my family about presents! :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

I'm off from work on Monday, so that will be a nice short break!  The kids will be off from school as well.  We haven't made any plans yet what we as a family will do; we expect it'll be a good and fun day together.


----------



## jus_dann

just coke but i`ve had a few lorcets and zanaflex


----------



## Ceicei

Lisa said:


> Holy Crap!  I forgot it was my birthday coming up!  Wow!  Ummm...guess I should go and bug my family about presents! :uhyeah:



Are you going to hint for some MA items?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

jus_dann said:


> anybody home?



Yep, we're here!  Come on in and kick off your shoes!


----------



## jus_dann

well i hope you have a good B-day


----------



## g-bells

bar still open?

i'll just help myself to a drink.
good luck to lisa's daughter and to kids who fall asleep on the toilet:highfive: :drinkbeer


----------



## shesulsa

_Big, BIG Toasty to Lisa's Daughter!_

:drink2tha:drinky::highfive::cheers::drinkbeer:cheers::highfive::drinky::drink2tha

_*LOADS of TOASTYs to Lisa for tackin' on another year!*_


----------



## tellner

I'll have a Padded Attacker - Absinthe, Calvados and Red Gatorade. Oh, and an emesis basin :barf:

Yes, it really happened. No, I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## morph4me

MJS said:


> Where are you going?


 

Caymans, Belize, Costa Maya, and Cozumel


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Lisa said:


> Holy Crap!  I forgot it was my birthday coming up!  Wow!  Ummm...guess I should go and bug my family about presents! :uhyeah:


Well Lisa,  Happy Birthday a lil early from me!


----------



## morph4me

SFC JeffJ said:


> Well Lisa, Happy Birthday a lil early from me!


 
Ditto  Have a great one


----------



## Lisa

You all are so great for joining me in he Lounge.  :bounce:


I thought this place might be a good idea.  A place to toast triumphs and also a place to perhaps raise a glass to people we have lost.  The Hall of remembrance is a somber place.  I thought it would be a good idea to have a place to raise a glass sometimes to those that would appreciate it.


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> You all are so great for joining me in he Lounge.  :bounce:
> 
> 
> I thought this place might be a good idea.  A place to toast triumphs and also a place to perhaps raise a glass to people we have lost.  The Hall of remembrance is a somber place.  I thought it would be a good idea to have a place to raise a glass sometimes to those that would appreciate it.



I like the whole idea. A cheerful, bustling place to savor the small triumphs that are the sweetener in most people's lives... those are after all the things that for the most part keep us going, eh?


----------



## JBrainard

Hey Lisa (and Chew). I'm gunna have to wish you happy birthday in advance, I probably won't be able to get online tomorrow


----------



## exile

QUI-GON said:


> I see that you have a birthday Saturday. Hope you have a Happy Birthday and if your in Southern California stop by Legoland and join in the fun. My treat...



Ah, I missed that... happy B-day, Lisa! And good doggy, Chew! 

[note to Lisa: I don't really know that Chew has been a good doggy. But I thought, it never hurts to say nice things to poodles with long fangs and a short fuse...]


----------



## JBrainard

THREE DAY WEEKEND!
:cheers:


----------



## Drac

What a nice place...Is there a cover charge???


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> I like the whole idea. A cheerful, bustling place to savor the small triumphs that are the sweetener in most people's lives... those are after all the things that for the most part keep us going, eh?



You got it my friend!



JBrainard said:


> Hey Lisa (and Chew). I'm gunna have to wish you happy birthday in advance, I probably won't be able to get online tomorrow



Oh that sucks, and I was gonna bring cake....



exile said:


> Ah, I missed that... happy B-day, Lisa! And good doggy, Chew!
> 
> [note to Lisa: I don't really know that Chew has been a good doggy. But I thought, it never hurts to say nice things to poodles with long fangs and a short fuse...]



Chew is always a good doggy, does everything I tell him too


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> THREE DAY WEEKEND!
> :cheers:




Whoot!  I will drink to that even though we don't have on here in Canada :cheers:



Drac said:


> What a nice place...Is there a cover charge???



Nope, just sing us a song once in a while and buy a round.


----------



## Flatlander

Lisa said:


> Whoot!  I will drink to that even though we don't have on here in Canada :cheers:


Incorrect, my dear.  Monday, February 19th 2007 is, for the first time ever, Family Day in Saskatchewan.  It was declared last autumn.  It's a holiday in Alberta as well.  Family Day there too, I think.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Nope, just sing us a song once in a while and buy a round.


 
I can do that..Next round on me....


----------



## Lisa

Flatlander said:


> Incorrect, my dear.  Monday, February 19th 2007 is, for the first time ever, Family Day in Saskatchewan.  It was declared last autumn.  It's a holiday in Alberta as well.  Family Day there too, I think.




Its not a holiday in Manitoba 

But our local radio statioin, 92 Citi FM started a petition urging the provincial government to add family day and starting next year, we will be joining Saskatchewan and Alberta and celebrating Family Day  YAY!


----------



## Flatlander

Lisa said:


> Its not a holiday in Manitoba
> 
> But our local radio statioin, 92 Citi FM started a petition urging the provincial government to add family day and starting next year, we will be joining Saskatchewan and Alberta and celebrating Family Day  YAY!


I actually think it's a terrible idea.  Less productive....


----------



## Lisa

Flatlander said:


> I actually think it's a terrible idea.  Less productive....



well....pooey on you 

Now lets not be drinking and startin' any bar brawls here in the lounge, lol, or Chew (the bouncer) will be escorting your skinny *** outta the lounge, mister!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Well damn! This is a right fine place! Unfortunately I wandered through the door a bit late so I have some catching up to do.

Lessee...here's to Connor, snow, and birthdays! :cheers:


----------



## Infinite

Jade Tigress said:


> Well damn! This is a right fine place! Unfortunately I wandered through the door a bit late so I have some catching up to do.
> 
> Lessee...here's to Connor, snow, and birthdays! :cheers:



Here at Lisa's bar you are never late! You are mearly arriving just in time *said  as he slides Tigress's drink of choice at her*

--Infy


----------



## Infinite

Oh and to quote one of my all time favorite bar patrons,

"Yeah, hello ... hello, Woody Beer I've wasted thirteen seconds already."

--Infy


----------



## morph4me

exile said:


> [note to Lisa: I don't really know that Chew has been a good doggy. But I thought, it never hurts to say nice things to poodles with long fangs and a short fuse...]


 
I'm hoping that an occasional bowl of the good stuff will keep me on Chew's good side, or at least keep him intoxicated enough that I can make a quick getaway


----------



## shesulsa

_*Raises her cup of very Irish coffee*_

Salud!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> _*Raises her cup of very Irish coffee*_
> 
> Salud!




ooooOOOOOoooo what a fine idea.  hmmm...where is my kahlua?....


----------



## exile

Lisa;726862
Chew is always a good doggy said:
			
		

> Uh oh... why am I still feeling a little, um, _anxious?_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morph4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that an occasional bowl of the good stuff will keep me on Chew's good side, or at least keep him intoxicated enough that I can make a quick getaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm.... just what is the `good stuff in this case? Red Label? Black Label? Single malt? Irish?
> 
> Just curious... :wink1:
Click to expand...


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> Chew (the bouncer)


 
Chew's the bouncer!?! I'll have a coke, nothing in it, thanks.


----------



## arnisador

Heading to Costa Mesa, CA on Sunday for a week-long conference...


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> Heading to Costa Mesa, CA on Sunday for a week-long conference...


Yeah???  Where you eatin'???  :lol2:

Say Hi to So Cal for me and tell her I'll see her soon, mkay?


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Chew's the bouncer!?! I'll have a coke, nothing in it, thanks.



Who else?  Someone has to keep us under control



arnisador said:


> Heading to Costa Mesa, CA on Sunday for a week-long conference...



Whoot!  I will drink to that.  hell, I will drink to just about anything, lately


----------



## hemi

Wow I step away for a day or two and wow Lisa has a new lounge, Cool. Do you have any Bud light left? 

Ill bring Chew some doggie treats and hope hes in a good mood. LMAO


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> Yeah???  Where you eatin'???



Hey, work is paying, so it's prime rib all the way!


----------



## Flatlander

arnisador said:


> Hey, work is paying, so it's prime rib all the way!


Only eat Prime Rib on someone else's tab, eh?  Cheapskate.  :rofl:

Tell you what, I'll pick up Arni's tab today.  Go ahead, Arni, order the Prime Rib dinner.  It's on me.


----------



## morph4me

exile said:


> mmmm.... just what is the `good stuff in this case? Red Label? Black Label? Single malt? Irish?
> 
> Just curious... :wink1:


 
Top o' the line of whatever it is he's drinking these days, keeps him mellow


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:


> Only eat Prime Rib on someone else's tab, eh?  Cheapskate.  :rofl:
> 
> Tell you what, I'll pick up Arni's tab today.  Go ahead, Arni, order the Prime Rib dinner.  It's on me.



Hey! What about me? _*bats eyelashes*_


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:


> Hey! What about me? _*bats eyelashes*_


Baby, I've always got your tab.  

"*Bartender!*  A TAB for the beautiful woman at the end of the bar!"

:lol2:


----------



## Lisa

Flatlander said:


> Only eat Prime Rib on someone else's tab, eh?  Cheapskate.  :rofl:
> 
> Tell you what, I'll pick up Arni's tab today.  Go ahead, Arni, order the Prime Rib dinner.  It's on me.





shesulsa said:


> Hey! What about me? _*bats eyelashes*_



Holy Crap, when did I start serving full course meals?  :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:


> Baby, I've always got your tab.
> 
> "*Bartender!*  A TAB for the beautiful woman at the end of the bar!"
> 
> :lol2:



:angry:  Meany-butt! :whip:


----------



## morph4me

Well what do you expect, you have bats eyelashes, I didn't even know that bats had eyelashes


----------



## Lisa

Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...

To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now.  Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.

:cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now. Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:


 
Here here well said


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Here here well said


 
*raising my can of Diet Rockstar*

Here here!!


----------



## Tames D

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now. Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:


Those are some of the real heros.


----------



## Infinite

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now.  Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:



My glass of water is in the air!

While I'm at it to the EMT that spent 6 hours hand bagging air into my mother after a near fatal asthma attack. The rules told him to stop and she would have died. His dedication told him to continue to him and his brothers.

--Infy


----------



## morph4me

Here Here:cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now.  Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:




Absolutely! :cheers:


----------



## Ping898

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now. Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:


 

For sure  :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now.  Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:



Definitely!  :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

:cheers:


----------



## MSTCNC

Connor, Air Rifle Team, Snow, Birthdays, Doctors and Nurses... dog's named Chew...

Oh, and I'll take a Guiness... and a shot of your best Irish Whiskey, please! 

Purely for medicinal purposes you understand...

Here's one for Nova Scotia and the all of Canada {downs shot}... I'm 2nd generation American... my fathers parents were both from Canada...

{sips on Guiness} :drinkbeer Ah, and a bit of the nectar of life, eh? <sighs>

Quite a nice place you have here, Miss Lisa...

I see there is food available... might I have a menu, please? 

Cooking is my current profession, so I'd love to see see what you have on the specials board as well, please!

{raises glass to several others he recogonizes around the room} 
 :cheers: :drinky: :viking2: 
Nice to see so many people out for a worthy cause!

By the way... where's the water closet? I might need to remember that later on...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Lisa

Andrew,

Welcome to Lisa's Lounge.  The water closet is around the righ side of the bar.  

Your a cooks, so you say.  HHHmmmmm... your hired.  Don't care if you don't wanna, Chew says ya have ta.  You wanna argue with him? ...I didn't think so...:lol:


----------



## MSTCNC

Lisa said:
			
		

> Your a cooks, so you say. HHHmmmmm... your hired. Don't care if you don't wanna, Chew says ya have ta. You wanna argue with him?


Yatoe!

{brandishes Thermal Detonator}

I closed last night... then had to work prep today...

I'm not cooking... I'll just order everyone some pizza...

<high pitched shrill of an armed Thermal Detonator>

Sound good? :ultracool 

Andrew


----------



## Lisa

Its okay Andrew.  No one in Lisa's Lounge has to work.  Except Chew, he is on guard all the time.


----------



## Lisa

So, does nobody else have anything to toast to?


----------



## MSTCNC

Lisa said:


> Its okay Andrew.  No one in Lisa's Lounge has to work.  Except Chew, he is on guard all the time.



<sound of TD powering down>

OK, good... what would you like on your pizza? :uhyeah:

I'll toast to turning 40...

My best-friend did yesterday... and I do on the 22nd...

TO 40!

{shot}

Miss? Might I have a refill on the Guiness, please?


----------



## Lisa

I will toast to that!  I will be celebrating the 2nd anniversary of my 40th tomorrow!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> So, does nobody else have anything to toast to?



The senior member of our association, after declining the honor previously, has accepted promotion to IX Dan Grand Master - the highest level possible in Ch'ang H'on TKD.  The promotion will take place on March 10, here in Denver.

Master Walter Lang - IX Dan elect - :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

Lisa said:


> Raise your glasses with me for this one my friends...
> 
> To the doctors and nurses that have been diligent in taking care of my Dad who has been in ICU for over three months now. Your caring, compassion and dedication to your jobs are amazing.
> 
> :cheers:


 
Here here!!


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:


> The senior member of our association, after declining the honor previously, has accepted promotion to IX Dan Grand Master - the highest level possible in Ch'ang H'on TKD.  The promotion will take place on March 10, here in Denver.
> 
> Master Walter Lang - IX Dan elect - :asian:



Now that deserves a double! :cheers:  :cheers:


----------



## exile

tkdgirl said:


> Kacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The senior member of our association, after declining the honor previously, has accepted promotion to IX Dan Grand Master - the highest level possible in Ch'ang H'on TKD. The promotion will take place on March 10, here in Denver.
> 
> Master Walter Lang - IX Dan elect -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here here!!
Click to expand...


and here! :drinky:



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> The senior member of our association, after declining the honor previously, has accepted promotion to IX Dan Grand Master - the highest level possible in Ch'ang H'on TKD. The promotion will take place on March 10, here in Denver.
> 
> Master Walter Lang - IX Dan elect -



Major lifetime achievement recognition, that sounds like---_DEFINITELY_ worth still another `here, here' and a cheer! :cheers:


----------



## arnisador

Flatlander said:


> Only eat Prime Rib on someone else's tab, eh?  Cheapskate.  :rofl:
> 
> Tell you what, I'll pick up Arni's tab today.  Go ahead, Arni, order the Prime Rib dinner.  It's on me.



I did have steak today, but just NY strip!


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> Hey! What about me? _*bats eyelashes*_



It's OK. You can pick up my tab too.


----------



## g-bells

Lisa said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Welcome to Lisa's Lounge. The water closet is around the righ side of the bar.
> 
> Your a cooks, so you say. HHHmmmmm... your hired. Don't care if you don't wanna, Chew says ya have ta. You wanna argue with him? ...I didn't think so...:lol:


 
wow, i came in here yesterday and i did'nt get any welcoming, " must be a private club", guess i just go in the corner and drink alone


----------



## Makalakumu

g-bells said:


> wow, i came in here yesterday and i did'nt get any welcoming, " must be a private club", guess i just go in the corner and drink alone


 
*walks into the corner and bumps into upnorthkyosa*

"Welcome!"

I'm drinking coffee in my long underwear.  In a little bit, I'll be headin' out with my daughter to punch a few holes in the ice and see if we can pull up a few trout.  

*raises coffee*

"Here's to my grandpa, who graciously lent me his fish house and gas powered ice auger before he passed."

I miss my old fishin' buddy...but I have to say, I think I have a new one...


----------



## Drac

Can I apply for a bartenders position???? I have plenty of experience...


----------



## Lisa

g-bells said:


> wow, i came in here yesterday and i did'nt get any welcoming, " must be a private club", guess i just go in the corner and drink alone



Hey hey hey...no whining allowed in the lounge.  Get out of the corner and enjoy it with the others or Chew will escort you out!


----------



## Lisa

upnorthkyosa said:


> I'm drinking coffee in my long underwear.  In a little bit, I'll be headin' out with my daughter to punch a few holes in the ice and see if we can pull up a few trout.
> 
> *raises coffee*
> 
> "Here's to my grandpa, who graciously lent me his fish house and gas powered ice auger before he passed."
> 
> I miss my old fishin' buddy...but I have to say, I think I have a new one...



To Grandpa, may he find he best fishin' hole in heaven...:cheers:

To Olivia, may she have many wonderful hours fishing with her Daddy. :cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa how is your daughter doing at the competition, do we know yet or did I miss it as always.


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Lisa how is your daughter doing at the competition, do we know yet or did I miss it as always.



She doesn't leave until Wednesday and doesn't compete until Feb 28 and March 2.  I will let you all know


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Can I apply for a bartenders position???? I have plenty of experience...



What are you going to serve, Bloody Mary's?

:lfao:  I crack me up sometimes :lfao:


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> What are you going to serve, Bloody Mary's?
> 
> :lfao:  I crack me up sometimes :lfao:


I never understood Bloody Marys. It always made me think of drinking ketchup.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> She doesn't leave until Wednesday and doesn't compete until Feb 28 and March 2. I will let you all know


 

Thanks I'll hold unto that drink until then


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> What are you going to serve, Bloody Mary's?


 
Not a big Bloody Mary fan...Pouring shots, Handing out beers etc..etc..I'm good at all the normal mixed drinks..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Definately not a bloody mary fan here either.  I like beer, (all kinds) some mixed drinks and wine!


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like beer, (all kinds) some mixed drinks and wine!


 
Same here, I love beer and wine..Not a crazy about mixed drinks...


----------



## terryl965

Beer for me and maybe a great class of wine, differently a glass of Crown Royal once in a while


----------



## Xue Sheng

A friend of mine from many years ago use to love Bloody Marys. But his idea of a bloody Mary was Vodka, Tomato Juice and the entire bottle of Tabasco sauce for just 1 Bloody Mary. He carried extra bottles of the stuff with him whenever he went out drinking. This by the way is from about 20 years ago.

As for me at this moment a Guinness sounds rather good :drink2tha


----------



## Lisa

Good Evening Everybody!

Please join me in the lounge and have a drink on me.

Today I celebrate not only my birthday but this post happens to be my 

*10,000th
:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:
*​


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> Please join me in the lounge and have a drink on me.
> 
> Today I celebrate not only my birthday but this post happens to be my
> 
> *10,000th
> :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:
> *​



WOW!!!!  Congratulations!!​


----------



## Carol

Lisa said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> Please join me in the lounge and have a drink on me.
> 
> Today I celebrate not only my birthday but this post happens to be my
> 
> *10,000th
> :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:
> *​




Swweeeeet!!!!!  Congratulations to you!!!  Yay!!


----------



## shesulsa

Ah Lisa!  You are a MartialTalk Senior Grandmaster now!  Welcome to the club!

And Happy Birthday to you, my dear (see BDAY thread).


----------



## Drac

Congrats on 10,000..Way ta go Lisa...


----------



## MSTCNC

Happy 21st anniversary of your 21st birthday, Lisa!

And congrats on the 10K mark!

What a day to remember, eh?

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. Hello from Fairfax, VA tonight! On the road!


----------



## Tames D

Congratulations Lisa.


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAYAY LISA!!!!!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Wow Lisa.  10,000 posts and you are old at the same time!


----------



## exile

SFC JeffJ said:


> Wow Lisa.  10,000 posts and you are old at the same time!



um... just as a matter of curiosity, why are there suddenly all these reports of a demonic poodle in Jeff's neighborhood? And why is there no answer at Jeff's place all of a sudden??? :uhohh:

Anyway, congratulations on number 10,000, Lisa&#8212;and don't worry,  you're not  old&#8212;and that comes from one who _knows_ what old is (  )!

PS... and Happy B-day!&#8212;hope you had a great time and were properly wined and dined...


----------



## SFC JeffJ

exile said:


> um... just as a matter of curiosity, why are there suddenly all these reports of a demonic poodle in Jeff's neighborhood? And why is there no answer at Jeff's place all of a sudden??? :uhohh:
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on number 10,000, Lisa&#8212;and don't worry,  you're not  old&#8212;and that comes from one who _knows_ what old is (  )!
> 
> PS... and Happy B-day!&#8212;hope you had a great time and were properly wined and dined...


Too funny!

I'll put my lethargic beagle over a demonic poodle any day of the week!


----------



## exile

SFC JeffJ said:


> I'll put my lethargic beagle over a demonic poodle any day of the week!



Whoa... better make sure your fellow mods don't take that to be a challenge post... maybe challenge posts between dogs are OK? Does MT have a policy on that?? 

It's actually an interesting question... cano a cano: two dogs enter Thunderdome, only one leaves... but which one? *[Note to mods: I'm not condoning or encouraging anything between Chew and Jeff's beagle, OK?? It's a purely hypothetical speculation!!]*


----------



## MA-Caver

exile said:


> Whoa... better make sure your fellow mods don't take that to be a challenge post... maybe challenge posts between dogs are OK? Does MT have a policy on that??
> 
> It's actually an interesting question... cano a cano: two dogs enter Thunderdome, only one leaves... but which one? *[Note to mods: I'm not condoning or encouraging anything between Chew and Jeff's beagle, OK?? It's a purely hypothetical speculation!!]*


C'mon Exile you want to see a dawg fight just as bad as the rest of us.


----------



## Lisa

SFC JeffJ said:


> Too funny!
> 
> I'll put my lethargic beagle over a demonic poodle any day of the week!





exile said:


> Whoa... better make sure your fellow mods don't take that to be a challenge post... maybe challenge posts between dogs are OK? Does MT have a policy on that??
> 
> It's actually an interesting question... cano a cano: two dogs enter Thunderdome, only one leaves... but which one? *[Note to mods: I'm not condoning or encouraging anything between Chew and Jeff's beagle, OK?? It's a purely hypothetical speculation!!]*





MA-Caver said:


> C'mon Exile you want to see a dawg fight just as bad as the rest of us.



I'm thinking Chew would like some "Beagle Juice" for breakfast.


----------



## g-bells

Lisa said:


> Hey hey hey...no whining allowed in the lounge. Get out of the corner and enjoy it with the others or Chew will escort you out!


 

sorry.........but i've been in the corner for quite awhile .............i may need some assistence:ultracool


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> C'mon Exile you want to see a dawg fight just as bad as the rest of us.



Ummmm.... not while Lisa's running security in this here watering hole! Or wait...



MA-Caver said:


> I'm thinking Chew would like some "Beagle Juice" for breakfast.



Ah, OKright, MA-C!bring it on!! :EG:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Yay Lisa! 10,000 posts!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I'm thinking Chew would like some "Beagle Juice" for breakfast.


 

DON'T mess with beagles  :angry: 

Mr Chew AIN'T that tough. :ubercool: 


And congrats on 10,000


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> DON'T mess with beagles :angry:
> 
> Mr Chew AIN'T that tough. :ubercool:
> 
> 
> And congrats on 10,000


 
Ohhh boy, I think you just stepped in it Xue...


----------



## MA-Caver

Drac said:


> Ohhh boy, I think you just stepped in it Xue...



Ewwww Xue, what's on your Shoe?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Ohhh boy, I think you just stepped in it Xue...


 


MA-Caver said:


> Ewwww Xue, what's on your Shoe?


 

Awww I'm not worried..... Besides I am incredibly brave if I am hundreds of miles away in a fairly unknown location and hiding behind snow banks....

To be truthful.... and don't tell Lisa... Mr. Chew scares me


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> DON'T mess with beagles  :angry:
> 
> Mr Chew AIN'T that tough. :ubercool:
> 
> 
> And congrats on 10,000



haha haha haha haha...

we'll see.....:EG:

c'mere chew boy...Xue has something to tell you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> haha haha haha haha...
> 
> we'll see.....:EG:
> 
> c'mere chew boy...Xue has something to tell you.


 
Speaking as someone who might be 1600 miles away hiding behind a show bank...in a bunker...... miles below the surface......wearing a disguise

HA and HA I fear not Mr Chew. :mst: 

Speaking as someone who might be considerably closer EEEK   Runaway runaway.:anic:

Sorry artyon: 

I'm not worthy :uhohh:


----------



## Drac

Now if you were one of the undead you could turn into a wolf or bat and escape Mr Chew's vengance, but since your are not I guess you're in deep doo-doo...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Now if you were one of the undead you could turn into a wolf or bat and escape Mr Chew's vengance, but since your are not I guess you're in deep doo-doo...


 
Ahh yes... I could see where that could come in handy right about now.

But the fact that I can't is obviously Lisa's fault and the fact that I made such a brazen comment is her fault as well.

So I should be forgiven. This is of course the response if Lisa is watching.

If Lisa is not watching BRING EM ON!!!!

I will deny ever saying that should Lisa ask later, although that response is Lisa'a fault as well.


----------



## bluemtn

Just when I thought all was quiet and boring in my little corner of the world, I was reminded of exactly where I live.  Anyways, here's my little rant for the day.

This guy that used to live in my bf's neighborhood, decided to break in his ex's house, hold the family hostage (kids, too), and shoot a police officer.  Well, thankfully everyone made it out, but still it's not something I hear very often.


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Now if you were one of the undead you could turn into a wolf or bat and escape Mr Chew's vengance, but since your are not I guess you're in deep doo-doo...



Anyone who falls foul of Chew will definitely not wind up _*un*_dead in any sense, of that you can be sure... have you checked out his fangs lately???

I don't know what kind of horrific dental experiment Lisa is running, but she's managed to produce the only sabre-toothed poodle on the planet...


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Just when I thought all was quiet and boring in my little corner of the world, I was reminded of exactly where I live.  Anyways, here's my little rant for the day.
> 
> This guy that used to live in my bf's neighborhood, decided to break in his ex's house, hold the family hostage (kids, too), and shoot a police officer.  Well, thankfully everyone made it out, but still it's not something I hear very often.




Glad everyone is OK, tkdgirl!  That stinks to have to go through


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Lisa said:


> I will start.
> 
> My youngest daughter is off next week to participate in the Canada Winter Games for Air Rifle. She has a good chance at medalling so....
> 
> 
> Here is to Connor! Good Luck Sweetie! :drinky:


 
Very cool!
Good luck!

AoG


----------



## Lisa

Lets raise our glasses to the firefighters out there.  :cheeers:

Recently Winnipeg lost two firefighters in a house blaze.  The two captains were checking the house to ensure there was no one left.  It is our city's first fire related death of a firefighter since 1949, I do believe.  We lost one in a freak accident back in 1989 when he fell from the truck.  The tragedy has stunned our city.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Lets raise our glasses to the firefighters out there. :cheeers:
> 
> Recently Winnipeg lost two firefighters in a house blaze. The two captains were checking the house to ensure there was no one left. It is our city's first fire related death of a firefighter since 1949, I do believe. We lost one in a freak accident back in 1989 when he fell from the truck. The tragedy has stunned our city.


 

Differently cheers


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Anyone who falls foul of Chew will definitely not wind up _*un*_dead in any sense, of that you can be sure... have you checked out his fangs lately???
> 
> I don't know what kind of horrific dental experiment Lisa is running, but she's managed to produce the only sabre-toothed poodle on the planet...


 
Unless those fangs are made of Silver and blessed by the Pope I have no fear...


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Glad everyone is OK, tkdgirl! That stinks to have to go through


 

Yeah, I was in kind of a foul mood yesterday.  I know the officer, and so does my boyfriend.


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Yeah, I was in kind of a foul mood yesterday.  I know the officer, and so does my boyfriend.



Oh man....

((((Hugs to Kerri))))


----------



## Carol

American Idol voting starts tonight.  Fingers crossed that the telephone network doesn't explode.......


----------



## Infinite

Carol Kaur said:


> American Idol voting starts tonight.  Fingers crossed that the telephone network doesn't explode.......



This makes me weep for humanity.

Of course its just Star Search reclassed.

Oh wait that had me weep for humanity too.


----------



## Carol

Infinite said:


> This makes me weep for humanity.
> 
> Of course its just Star Search reclassed.
> 
> Oh wait that had me weep for humanity too.



I'm too selfish to weep for humanity.  I'm more concerned about my job :lol:  Gotta keep the world safe for democracy...and VoIP.


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Unless those fangs are made of Silver and blessed by the Pope I have no fear...



_You_ don't have to worry... you can just flap away into the sky when in the Location of Chew. And Chew himself might be, um, judicious about getting too close to _your_ location... -vampfeed-

But what about the rest of us, eh? Eh??? In particular, what about poor Xue Sheng, who is putting a brave face on it, but _inwardly_...  ...  ...???

Who knows what his fate will be? And it could happen to any of us... :xtrmshock :uhohh: :xtrmshock


----------



## bluemtn

For some reason, I just could never get into watching American Idol.  Therefore, who cares about the "humanity?"


----------



## Carol

Well...our hard work paid off and held together the way it was supposed to across all of our customer's markets.

WoooooHoooo!!


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Carol!  Another... uh... potential tragedy (for you, not the viewing public) averted!


----------



## bluemtn

Way to go Carol!  You saved the day, once again!


----------



## Infinite

Hey I'd save the day...

but I forgot where I spent it.

--Infy


----------



## Lisa

Raise a glass with me people, please.

To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.

After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.

My Dad was many things.  He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done.  He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them.  And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.

I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.

:cheers:


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Way to go Carol!  You saved the day, once again!



The team did...we couldn't have done this without one another.  I just happen to be in position (because of my shift) to be among the first to know if our work paid off.  And it did!  YAY!


----------



## crushing

Lisa,  To your Dad. . .
:cheers:


----------



## Carol

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things.  He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done.  He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them.  And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:





Hear hear!  :cheers:   Cheers to Lisa's Dad!


----------



## MSTCNC

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things.  He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done.  He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them.  And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:



{{{ Hugs Lisa }}}

{{{ Lifts bottle of Southern Comfort }}}

*To Lisa's Dad!!!

*My sympathies, Lisa... to you and yours...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things. He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done. He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them. And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:




Aw Lisa this sucks. 

I am sorry to hear this. 

I wish the best for you and your family. 

And as in your request. :drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

Lisa, To your Dad. . .
:cheers:


----------



## Infinite

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things.  He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done.  He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them.  And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:



:cheers:

I have no words but only love. I have no doubt only faith. I have no pain only memories of the people who made me great.

--Infy


----------



## shesulsa

Dom Perignon for everybody.

Here's to George!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Drac said:


> Lisa, To your Dad. . .
> :cheers:


 
Same here. To your father, Lisa.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Dom Perignon for everybody.
> 
> Here's to George!



LOL!  He liked the poor man's version of Dom Perignon....




BEER! 

:cheers:


----------



## Bigshadow

To Lisa's dad... :cheers:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I'll break out the good Single Malt Lisa, and some cherry vodka for you!

Here's to George!


----------



## exile

Here's to your Dad, Lisa...

:cheers:


----------



## Shaderon

Greetings Lisa, respects to you and to your dad  :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa, to you and your father both:  L'chaim (to life) - it sounds like he lived a good one, and certainly, he raised a wonderful daughter - the best legacy a parent can have.


----------



## bluemtn

To Lisa's father!:cheers:


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear the news.
To your Dad, 
:cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa to your father:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:  I figured I might as well join in the drinking as well


----------



## g-bells

tp lisa's dad :cheers:


----------



## kuntawguro

"A man is rich or poor, not by the things he owns or the money he has in a bank. If he has made friends, memories and has accomplished things- he is truely rich. If he has not, he is poor- for he will not be remembered. "

 I guess you could say he was rich.....for he left his mark


----------



## JBrainard

Hey, kuntawguro. I've got a few minutes to kill so I thought I'd head into the lounge. Seems like you're the only one here! What's going on in your world?


----------



## kuntawguro

not much, just off of work and  checking out the forum posts


----------



## kuntawguro

I lost my father 4 years ago, the past 20 years we were not very close. Brings back thoughts of the song "Leader of the band"


----------



## JBrainard

kuntawguro said:


> not much, just off of work and checking out the forum posts


 
Same here. Sorry about your dad. I have yet to lose someone that close to me. I really don't know how I'll react.


----------



## kuntawguro

Lisa just lost hers


----------



## JBrainard

Yeah, I know. I payed my respects yesterday.
Well, on that downer of a note, I've gotta' bail. My ride's here.
Catch you later,
JB


----------



## Lisa

Infinite said:


> :cheers:
> 
> I have no words but only love. I have no doubt only faith. I have no pain only memories of the people who made me great.
> 
> --Infy



Infy,

I love those words, so much so that I hope you don't mind if I use them as the last line of my speech I am making at his memorial.

To all of you,

Thank you Thank you Thank you.  To the staff for listening to me all these months in the back room, sending their love and support and good thoughts and pitching in to cover the board in my absences.  To MJS who always made an effort to send me a pm asking how things were.  To Shesulsa who listened to me incessantly on the phone and walked with me through every painful step.  To Bob Hubbard who would get me on the phone and have me rolling in laughter in a matter of minutes, no matter how upset I was.  To all of you who have joined me in raising a glass to this wonderful man, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.  He would be so pleased by your out pour of comfort and having a drink in his name would bring a huge smile to his face.

You all rock and are the reason why I love this place so much.

:cheers:  Lisa


----------



## kuntawguro

Thank you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Lisa you have my condolences and I am sending you a "hug" through cyberspace!  Hang in there and understand that your dad was great because he took the time to love you!:asian:


----------



## Tames D

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things. He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done. He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them. And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:


My condolences. Sounds like he was a good man.


----------



## Ceicei

Lisa, here is my :asian: for such a wonderful man!  

:cheers:


----------



## g-bells

to lisa,
thank you for sharing with us, in your time of grief, may your memories of your father never fade and let your father's spirit live in you via through you.


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
gary


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass with me people, please.
> 
> To my Dad who I said goodbye to earlier this evening.
> 
> After a valiant 3+ month fight he succumbed to complications after a quintuple bipass.
> 
> My Dad was many things. He was a Union man, believed everyone deserved a fair wage for a job well done. He was a political activist and taught me to think before I speak and that even though a man's words may make my blood boil, I better be ready to fight for his right to say them. And he was a family man, loving all of us entirely and completely.
> 
> I will miss you Dad and I will love you forever.
> 
> :cheers:


 
My condolences :asian:

:cheers:


----------



## Infinite

Lisa said:


> Infy,
> 
> I love those words, so much so that I hope you don't mind if I use them as the last line of my speech I am making at his memorial.
> 
> 
> :cheers:  Lisa




There is no greater honor Lisa. You may and probably have (business trip made it harder to check here) used them at your leasure. 

I was rather shocked and proude after it came out of my fingers  don't hold me up to that bar I'm not actually that good of a writer! 

--Infy


----------



## Infinite

Everyones left the lounge!

Just me and chew.. and boy he doesn't talk much.

--Infy


----------



## Kacey

Infinite said:


> Everyones left the lounge!
> 
> Just me and chew.. and boy he doesn't talk much.
> 
> --Infy



No, he doesn't... but he does show off his pretty teeth, doesn't he? :uhyeah:


----------



## Infinite

Kacey said:


> No, he doesn't... but he does show off his pretty teeth, doesn't he? :uhyeah:


 
Yeah and I was all cool with that till he took over/transfigured/photoshopped his way onto a swimsuite models body.I mean I go up and boom that face looking back.

I didn't know he was a ninja disguise artist!

--Infy


----------



## Drac

Infinite said:


> Yeah and I was all cool with that till he took over/transfigured/photoshopped his way onto a swimsuite models body.I mean I go up and boom that face looking back.


 
Bartender, lemme have a dbl so as to wash that visual from my mind...


----------



## Lisa

Wow.  The lounge is quite.  Aren't we toasting anything?

Here is to....hmmm...Spring!  I want spring dammit!  Bring it now!

:lol2:


----------



## Ceicei

Lisa said:


> Wow. The lounge is quite. Aren't we toasting anything?
> 
> Here is to....hmmm...Spring! I want spring dammit! Bring it now!


Sorry, Lisa!  Everyone here is too drunk to answer or make any more toasts....:drinky:


----------



## Lisa

Ceicei said:


> Sorry, Lisa!  Everyone here is too drunk to answer or make any more toasts....:drinky:



I better start watering down the booze! :lol2:


----------



## g-bells

Lisa said:


> I better start watering down the booze! :lol2:


 
here's to not watering down the booze:cheers: :cheers: :uhyeah: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Here's to the new picture of Mr.Chew...Probably the *BEST* one yet...


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Here's to the new picture of Mr.Chew...Probably the *BEST* one yet...



:cheers:

To Chew!  May he envoke fear for many a year!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> :cheers:
> 
> To Chew! May he envoke fear for many a year!


 
I think I'm already in WAY too much trouble to comment here, but to stay in the spirit of thing here's to Hannibal "Mr Chew" Lecter. :drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> I think I'm already in WAY too much trouble to comment here, but to stay in the spirit of thing here's to Hannibal "Mr Chew" Lecter. :drinkbeer


 
Oh ya big wuss, make your comment..What's the worse that could happen to ya??? Careful you don't insult your family or bring shame to the etc....etc....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Oh ya big wuss, make your comment..What's the worse that could happen to ya??? Careful you don't insult your family or bring shame to the etc....etc....


 
OH I fully plan on it... but I must first get into my disguise and lock myself in my bunker deep below the earth.... Then I will show you some bravery.


----------



## Jonathan

The end of my MBA program draws near; after speaking with my academic advisor, it turns out that by taking one extra course, I can fulfill 3 concentrations instead of just finance (for a total of finance, marketing, and international management)!


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> OH I fully plan on it... but I must first get into my disguise and lock myself in my bunker deep below the earth.... Then I will show you some bravery.



Oh, a challenge!  Good!  Chew likes to dig.


----------



## Lisa

Jonathan said:


> The end of my MBA program draws near; after speaking with my academic advisor, it turns out that by taking one extra course, I can fulfill 3 concentrations instead of just finance (for a total of finance, marketing, and international management)!



To the end of school!  :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> To the end of school! :cheers:


 
Aye..Salute...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> Oh, a challenge! Good! Chew likes to dig.


 
OK.

Now that I am in disguise hiding behind a snow bank in my bunker miles below the earth, inside the newly installed fortress of solitude which is in a secret room inside my bunker behind the a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'Beware of the Leopard'.".

Well. to be honest. I actually like the mask on Mr. Chew. It makes him look less intimidating, much more approachable. 

But just the same Mr. Chew has offended my family and he has offended the Shaolin Temple.


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Wow.  The lounge is quite.  Aren't we toasting anything?
> 
> Here is to....hmmm...Spring!  I want spring dammit!  Bring it now!
> 
> :lol2:



I'll raise my glass to that!  :drinky:

By the way... "Hannibal/Cannibal" Chew is quite... um... disturbing.


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> I'll raise my glass to that!  :drinky:
> 
> By the way... "Hannibal/Cannibal" Chew is quite... um... disturbing.



Aye on both counts.  

Hannibal Chew kind of underscores why he is called CHEW, eh?


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:


> I'll raise my glass to that!  :drinky:
> 
> By the way... "Hannibal/Cannibal" Chew is quite... um... disturbing.



heh heh heh



Carol Kaur said:


> Aye on both counts.
> 
> Hannibal Chew kind of underscores why he is called CHEW, eh?



Anybody have any fava beans?


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> But just the same Mr. Chew has offended my family and he has offended the Shaolin Temple.


 
Here it goes again...


----------



## Lisa

Mr. Chew has finally done what I have always wanted him to do.....


He has made Bob Hubbard put his hands over his face and shake his head in exasperated disbelief at my latest avatar. 

My life is now complete.  I can die a happy woman.  I am finally even with him for all the times he has made me do that!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Mr. Chew has finally done what I have always wanted him to do.....
> 
> 
> He has made Bob Hubbard put his hands over his face and shake his head in exasperated disbelief at my latest avatar.
> 
> My life is now complete. I can die a happy woman. I am finally even with him for all the times he has made me do that!
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon:


 
As King of the Undead I will insure that sentiment is carved on your tombstone..


----------



## crushing

Oh!  I get it now.  I was trying to figure out why C-3PO(odle) was so interested in a dinner and a nice Chianti.









Just kidding.  I got the Hannibal thing right away.  I like it.


----------



## Jonathan

Thanks all... and in further news, I got promoted at work a few days ago!


----------



## morph4me

Jonathan said:


> Thanks all... and in further news, I got promoted at work a few days ago!


 

Congratulations, the next round is on me:drinkbeer


----------



## terryl965

Jonathan said:


> Thanks all... and in further news, I got promoted at work a few days ago!


 

Well we can all drink to that Congrats Jonathon


----------



## hong kong fooey

congrats john! :drinkbeer 

anybody else bored


----------



## Drac

Congratulations John, the next round is on me:drinkbeer


----------



## Lisa

Whoot!  Way to go John!  Drinks are on the house!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Whoot! Way to go John! Drinks are on the house!


 

ALLRIGHHTT!!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Good Deal Jonathon!

Just stopped by to blame my illness on Lisa!


----------



## Lisa

SFC JeffJ said:


> Good Deal Jonathon!
> 
> Just stopped by to blame my illness on Lisa!



Here is to me getting Jeff sick!  Which is good payback cause he makes me sick all the time! :lfao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

SFC JeffJ said:


> Good Deal Jonathon!
> 
> Just stopped by to blame my illness on Lisa!


 
It is amazing that she can do that from so far away.


----------



## Lisa

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is amazing that she can do that from so far away.



I am an amazing woman!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Lisa said:


> I am an amazing woman!


 
Yes you have some incredible skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh she-whose-fault-it-is!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

By the way chianti is my favorite wine as well!


----------



## Drac

I'm buying the next round..After a year and some on the 8A-4P shift I finally got my 6A-2P shift back..So belly up to the bar everyone...


----------



## shesulsa

Brian R. VanCise said:


> By the way chianti is my favorite wine as well!


Suck up.


----------



## Xue Sheng

*Takes of disguise ,sticks head out of bunker and peaks over melting snow bank* 
*looks to see if Mr. Chew is around*

Ill have a Guinness  :drinkbeer 

*Quickly puts disguise back on and QUICKLY retreats to bunker*


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> I am an amazing woman!


 

And very humble, and good hearted enough to tell those who are not perceptive enough to see that for themselves     :bow:


----------



## Zida'sukara

Drac said:


> I'm buying the next round..After a year and some on the 8A-4P shift I finally got my 6A-2P shift back..So belly up to the bar everyone...


 
**looking for air after a very fast walk**

Am I still in time to enjoy your drink? And congrats to your shift you got back again.


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I'm buying the next round..After a year and some on the 8A-4P shift I finally got my 6A-2P shift back..So belly up to the bar everyone...



Whoot for Drac! :cheers:



morph4me said:


> And very humble, and good hearted enough to tell those who are not perceptive enough to see that for themselves     :bow:



Yes, I forgot that part!  Thank you for saying it for me Morph!


----------



## Drac

Zida'sukara said:


> Am I still in time to enjoy your drink? And congrats to your shift you got back again.


 
I have an open bar tab..Enjoy...


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> I have an open bar tab..Enjoy...


You shouldn't have said that. Let the drinking begin!


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I have an open bar tab..Enjoy...



Remember what happens if you don't pay up.......


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> *Takes of disguise ,sticks head out of bunker and peaks over melting snow bank*
> *looks to see if Mr. Chew is around*
> 
> Ill have a Guinness  :drinkbeer
> 
> *Quickly puts disguise back on and QUICKLY retreats to bunker*



*Chew sniffs around.....

Is that a Xue he smells?..naw couldn't be, he wouldn't show his face around here no more....


----------



## morph4me

I just got my 1000th post. drinks all around


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> I just got my 1000th post. drinks all around



Congratulations!!!!!  :highfive:  artyon:  :high5:
I'll have a rum and Coke - Captain Morgan's, please, none of that cheap house rum!

​


----------



## Zida'sukara

CONGRATS from me too!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








@%@&$:flammad: I am on a diet!!! But I gues 1 Wodca-Cola wont harm....


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> I just got my 1000th post. drinks all around



Congrats to you morph4me!  Job well done!



Kacey said:


> Congratulations!!!!!  :highfive:  artyon:  :high5:
> I'll have a rum and Coke - Captain Morgan's, please, none of that cheap house rum!
> 
> ​



Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  No cheap stuff here in my lounge. 



Zida'sukara said:


> CONGRATS from me too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @%@&$:flammad: I am on a diet!!! But I gues 1 Wodca-Cola wont harm....



One won't hurt, I will join you!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  No cheap stuff here in my lounge.


I just *knew *you ran a *quality *joint, Lisa!


----------



## Drac

Sam Adams Light please, and keep them comng...


----------



## Zida'sukara

Lisa said:


> Congrats to you morph4me! Job well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Hey! Hey! No cheap stuff here in my lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> One won't hurt, I will join you!


 
YES!!!   Lets go Party!!!!


----------



## kuntawguro

I'll have an umbrella in my shirley temple please


----------



## kuntawguro

those fake plastic swords just don't get it


----------



## green meanie

Kacey said:


> I'll have a rum and Coke - Captain Morgan's, please, none of that cheap house rum!


 
Got a lil captain in you?


----------



## green meanie

Oh! And I'll take a Yuengling please. :asian:


----------



## Kacey

green meanie said:


> Got a lil captain in you?



Not yet... but I might soon!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Not yet... but I might soon!


 
*Ohhh *the remarks *I could say*, but I don't to deal with Mr.Chew...


----------



## crushing

Drac said:


> *Ohhh *the remarks *I could say*, but I don't to deal with Mr.Chew...


 
I'm not saying anything either!

CPT crushing


----------



## Kacey

green meanie said:


> Got a lil captain in you?





Kacey said:


> Not yet... but I might soon!





Drac said:


> *Ohhh *the remarks *I could say*, but I don't to deal with Mr.Chew...





crushing said:


> I'm not saying anything either!
> 
> CPT crushing



I was referring to the bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in the pantry... you guys have dirty minds!  :lol:


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> you guys have dirty minds! :lol:


 
and your point...


----------



## Kacey

Kacey said:


> I was referring to the bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in the pantry... you guys have dirty minds!  :lol:





Drac said:


> and your point...



Okay, so I'm stating the obvious... you _are _guys, after all... :lool:


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:


> I was referring to the bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in the pantry... you guys have dirty minds! :lol:


 
As I near the end of the Heinlein book and to paraphrase Drac, I do not grok wrongness with this.


----------



## Kacey

crushing said:


> As I near the end of the Heinlein book and to paraphrase Drac, I do not grok wrongness with this.



I never said I grokked wrongness... just that I was stating the obvious!


----------



## Drac

crushing said:


> As I near the end of the Heinlein book and to paraphrase Drac, I do not grok wrongness with this.


 
I said WHAT?????Man I musta been plastered...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> I said WHAT?????Man I musta been plastered...



It's the medication for your cold... yeah, that's it... medication... sure... hmm... don't sound very convincing, do I?  :uhyeah:  :uhohh:  :lol:


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> It's the medication for your cold... yeah, that's it... medication... sure... hmm... don't sound very convincing, do I? :uhyeah: :uhohh: :lol:


 
Nope....


----------



## terryl965

I need a drink just to drink and I do not drink


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> I need a drink just to drink and I do not drink



Oh, dear me...


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Oh, dear me...


 
Brian has been great what a wonderful gentleman but man he had my wife put the hurt on me and my body is sore, pass me another one


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Brian has been great what a wonderful gentleman but man he had my wife put the hurt on me and my body is sore, pass me another one


 
Innkeeper, give him a double and put it on my tab..


----------



## morph4me

Kacey said:


> Okay, so I'm stating the obvious... you _are _guys, after all... :lool:


 
You beat me to it, I was going to say something about you stating the obvious:boing2:


----------



## Drac

Has the bar been closed???..No posts since the 18th...


----------



## morph4me

Everybody is still recovering, it's what happens when you celebrate too hard :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol

Could ya whip up something for me Drac?  It's 5:00 somewhere


----------



## morph4me

:drinkbeer :whip1: :lol:


----------



## Lisa

Carol Kaur said:


> Could ya whip up something for me Drac?  It's 5:00 somewhere



I am with you, Carol.  I wish I had a hidden bottle of kahlua in my desk!


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Could ya whip up something for me Drac? It's 5:00 somewhere


 
I'd be more than glad too m'dear but I don't think Mr. Chew will allow me behing the bar..I don't think Lisa ever hired me...


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I'd be more than glad too m'dear but I don't think Mr. Chew will allow me behing the bar..I don't think Lisa ever hired me...



YOUR HIRED!

Who is going to argue with the Prince of Darkness when he cuts them off?


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> YOUR HIRED!
> 
> Who is going to argue with the Prince of Darkness when he cuts them off?


 
If I don't scare them we'll sic Chew on them...


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Could ya whip up something for me Drac? It's 5:00 somewhere


 
How about a Texas Rootbeer...It one of my specialties..


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> How about a Texas Rootbeer...


 
Hi guys and dolls.
What's a Texas Rootbeer?


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> If I don't scare them we'll sic Chew on them...



Works for me!


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Hi guys and dolls.
> What's a Texas Rootbeer?


 

In a tall glass mix equal parts of Kaulua and Gallianno..Then add Coke and Soda in equal measures.. ..If you do it correctly it tastes just like rootbeer..Careful as they will knock you on your butt..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> How about a Texas Rootbeer...It one of my specialties..



If it's one of your specialties then SURE!! 

(Tell me what's in it later...hee hee)


----------



## shesulsa

I'll have a Mimosa with my benedict scramble, please.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> If it's one of your specialties then SURE!!
> 
> (Tell me what's in it later...hee hee)


 

See post #282 for the recipe..


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> I'll have a Mimosa with my benedict scramble, please.


 
Shall I run you a tab?????


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Shall I run you a tab?????


Sure thing!


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> Shall I run you a tab?????


 


shesulsa said:


> Sure thing!


 
Order away...


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> I am with you, Carol.  I wish I had a hidden bottle of kahlua in my desk!



There are days I've wished for one... but there are these silly federal laws about alcohol on school grounds, whether students are present or not... one of the building's night janitors was fired a few years ago for having vodka in his water bottle - he thought it wasn't a problem, because there were no kids there when he was working...


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:


> There are days I've wished for one... but there are these silly federal laws about alcohol on school grounds, whether students are present or not... one of the building's night janitors was fired a few years ago for having vodka in his water bottle - he thought it wasn't a problem, because there were no kids there when he was working...



I work in a Seminary...they kinda frown on it here too!


----------



## Drac

Its a no-no with out departments..


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Its a no-no with out departments..


Well it's not a no-no in the Stay-At-Home-Mom Department!  

Another one, please! :drinky:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Well it's not a no-no in the Stay-At-Home-Mom Department!
> 
> Another one, please! :drinky:


 
A stay-at-home Mom NEEDS a belt now and then.


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> See post #282 for the recipe..



Wheeee!!!!

Someone better take my keys, I'm not sure if it's legal for me to drink and surf at the same time.


----------



## morph4me

How are you with Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> How are you with Long Island Iced Tea?



I like them!


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> A stay-at-home Mom NEEDS a belt now and then.


One for the whoopin' and one for the drinkin'! :whip1:   :drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> How are you with Long Island Iced Tea?


 


Lisa said:


> I like them!


 
My claim to fame was grabbing 3 bottles in each hand and free pouring the first part of the drink Vodka, Gin and Rum...


----------



## terryl965

Sure all this drinking and forget to tell me about it :rofl: pass it along Baby.


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Sure all this drinking and forget to tell me about it :rofl: pass it along Baby.



What'll it be Terry?  Drac's tending bar.  We are going to start calling him four fingers drac, cause he uses four fingers to measure the booze he puts into each glass!


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> My claim to fame was grabbing 3 bottles in each hand and free pouring the first part of the drink Vodka, Gin and Rum...


 
Sounds good, I'll take one, and give Lisa one, too. Anybody else?


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> One for the whoopin' and one for the drinkin'! :whip1: :drinkbeer


 
Ya ruined my joke, but you are correct...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> My claim to fame was grabbing 3 bottles in each hand and free pouring the first part of the drink Vodka, Gin and Rum...


 
Sounds good to me, set me up, and one for Lisa, too. Anybody else?


----------



## morph4me

Sorry for the double post! didn't see the first one and thought I forgot to hit the submit button


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Ya ruined my joke, but you are correct...


Tho thorry .. *hic* .. why's the bounther lookin at me phunny?

ANOTHER ONE PLEASE!! ... and you might wanna check these barstool, they're kinda loose *hic*


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Tho thorry .. *hic* .. why's the bounther lookin at me phunny?
> 
> ANOTHER ONE PLEASE!! ... and you might wanna check these barstool, they're kinda loose *hic*



Oh Dear...Who is the DD tonight, anyways?


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Oh Dear...Who is the DD tonight, anyways?


aw I'm phine ... jusht give me shome coffee and I'll be phine ...


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> aw I'm phine ... jusht give me shome coffee and I'll be phine ...



NOOOOOOO!

NO COFFEE FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## JBrainard

morph4me said:


> Sounds good to me, set me up, and one for Lisa, too. Anybody else?


 
Just pour me a micro-brew. I'll be in the dark booth in the back, smoking my pipe (tobacco, mind you).


----------



## JBrainard

Jesus. I step into the lounge and everyone leaves. I'm not that scary lookin' :viking3:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well I'm here

But only for a minute..... must leave before Mr Chew comes back.


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I'm here
> 
> But only for a minute..... must leave before Mr Chew comes back.



Mr. Chew is always here....


----------



## JBrainard

I've gotta bail as well. Work, going to the shrink, and martial arts are all on today's agenda.
Later Xue.



Lisa said:


> Mr. Chew is always here....



Ack! That freaked me out.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Tho thorry .. *hic* .. why's the bounther lookin at me phunny?
> 
> ANOTHER ONE PLEASE!! ... and you might wanna check these barstool, they're kinda loose *hic*


 
Hey waitaminute..I'm not so think as you drunk I am


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> Mr. Chew is always here....


 

But I got away clean...as a matter of fact this time I think I'll stay and wait
(said as he turns and runs out the door)


----------



## Drac

Hey Xue..Wasamatter with you???(hic) You a shickenchit or somethin?(hic) He's only a cute lil puppy dawg ..I gotta quit samplin my own concoctio..Concock...Drinks(hic)


----------



## arnisador

JBrainard said:


> Just pour me a micro-brew.



I'll have a macro, thanks...it's been a long day.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Hey Xue..Wasamatter with you???(hic) You a shickenchit or somethin?(hic) He's only a cute lil puppy dawg ..I gotta quit samplin my own concoctio..Concock...Drinks(hic)



Nope, I just don't want to hurt the cute little guy. 

umm he's not listening is he??????  :uhoh:


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope, I just don't want to hurt the cute little guy.
> 
> umm he's not listening is he?????? :uhoh:


 
He WAS doing shots with one of the customers so your probably safe..For now..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> He WAS doing shots with one of the customers so your probably safe..For now..


 

GREAT time for a Guinness

The only beer that will do when you want a beer you can chew (no pun intended)

:drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> GREAT time for a Guinness
> 
> The only beer that will do when you want a beer you can chew (no pun intended)
> 
> :drinkbeer


 
_Groan!!!!_


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> _Groan!!!!_


 
Hey don't blame me for that one. That actually came form a good friend of mine who is..... an LEO. Back when we were both single we occasionally would be in the mood for Guinness. But generally we drank Sake. 

But enough of that more beer 
:drinkbeer

That is unless there is Sake :EG:


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> He WAS doing shots with one of the customers so your probably safe..For now..



So I wonder what happens when Chew reads these previous posts? :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> So I wonder what happens when Chew reads these previous posts? :idunno:


 
It matters not, I have Guinness and I am looking for Sake. 

Let Chew do what he will, I'M DRINKING :drinkbeer .

Damn I'm brave when I'm miles away.


----------



## Lisa

I am raising a glass to Andrew Green who found my new sig pic for me! :lfao:


----------



## Carol

Too funny!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I am raising a glass to Andrew Green who found my new sig pic for me! :lfao:


 
To Andrew :cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Can I have a Orgasm please it was a day in itself or maybe sex on a beach


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> It matters not, I have Guinness and I am looking for Sake..


 
Sake??? It must be an aquired taste..I tried it once..Strong stuff...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Sake??? It must be an aquired taste..I tried it once..Strong stuff...


 
It also has to be warm.... very warm


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> It also has to be warm.... very warm


 

As my host explained that is how it is to be served..So as not not to lose face I accepted and drank..YUCK....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> As my host explained that is how it is to be served..So as not not to lose face I accepted and drank..YUCK....


 
You see I would have had a different problem, so as not to loose face I would not grab the sake bottle and drink from it. Those cups are too damn small. But absolutely necessary if you like sake....and I do...

Next try Chinese wine... NOW THAT stuff has a kick.... I will have to get the proper name of the wine and post it..... By the way the Chinese have absolutely NO idea what a wine is.... it is closer to a whiskey actually.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> You see I would have had a different problem, so as not to loose face I would not grab the sake bottle and drink from it. Those cups are too damn small. But absolutely necessary if you like sake....and I do...
> 
> Next try Chinese wine... NOW THAT stuff has a kick.... I will have to get the proper name of the wine and post it..... By the way the Chinese have absolutely NO idea what a wine is.... it is closer to a whiskey actually.


 
A wine that's closer to whiskey??? Just what I don't need...


----------



## Drac

Ya wanna try something strong??? Try Sleeve-oh-vitz (that's how its pronounced) its a plum brandy from Rumania WOW WEE WOW..String stuff...


----------



## Lisa

*OMG!*

*IT'S HERE!!!!!*

*SPRING! SPRING! SPRING!*

*DARE I SAY IT'S HERE!*

*THE SNOW IS MELTING!!!!*

*SPRING IS HERE!!!!!
:boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2:

:boing1::boing1::boing1::boing1::boing1:

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

Can you tell I am a bit happy? 

*​


----------



## Bigshadow

That does not compute!


----------



## Drac

Its *WARM* here too..Opened the windows and the furnace didn't kick on..I am so loving this weather...


----------



## shesulsa

Yeah, it's a whole 50 degrees here.


----------



## Lisa

Wow.  The Lounge has been empty, either that or everyone is really inhibri...intoxi.....drunk. 

So what are we drinking to?

I saw lets drink to Spring, this time I hope it is here to stay! :cheers:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I saw lets drink to Spring, this time I hope it is here to stay! :cheers:


 
As I sit here looking out the window at the LARGE amount of snow that is falling and listen to news people say storm of Historic proportions I find it hard to drink to spring....

So to hell with it.... lets just drink :drinkbeer


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> As I sit here looking out the window at the LARGE amount of snow that is falling and listen to news people say storm of Historic proportions I find it hard to drink to spring....
> 
> So to hell with it.... lets just drink :drinkbeer



Oh Xue...I am a horrible horrible person cause my first thought was "better you then me!" :uhyeah:

Sorry, it is just not very often that I don't have the worst weather while others are enjoying the good stuff.

But you are right, lets just drink...:drinkbeer


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> Oh Xue...I am a horrible horrible person cause my first thought was "better you then me!" :uhyeah:


 
Nothing to be sorry about. 

Weather is Weather, on the dow side, I wishit were spring (for real) on the upside, if it snows enough I will take the day off tomorrow. 

Drinking however is drinking 

So :drinkbeer :cheers: :drinky: :drink2tha


----------



## Kacey

It was supposed to snow here on Friday - forecasts of up to 12", airlines cancelled 80-120 flights each... and it barely spit a little frozen rain - which means, having fertilized my grass yesterday, and spent the morning at black belt class, I now have to go mow the grass... I'd rather have the snow!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kacey said:


> It was supposed to snow here on Friday - forecasts of up to 12", airlines cancelled 80-120 flights each... and it barely spit a little frozen rain - which means, having fertilized my grass yesterday, and spent the morning at black belt class, I now have to go mow the grass... I'd rather have the snow!


 
Well at least I didn't do any of that yet, but it is still snowing..

Heavy, wet snow, my cars are covered with snow and my driveway is imitating a pond.... a slushy pond. So outside I go soon to try and get the slush off the driveway before it all freezes solid tonight..

More :drinkbeer


----------



## exile

Not sure what Drac's suffering up there in the Lake Effect Direct Hit Zone, but here in the center of... um, a lot of cornfields... the weather is wet, damp, drippy, cold, chilly, windy, rainy/drizzly.... in other words, the way early-to-middle spring always is here: even less pleasant than February. Usually, by around a quarter to seven these days, there's enough light to enable you to look at the sky, conclude that you'd really rather sleep through the next 24 on the off-chance of a slight improvement the next day, and turn over on your other side. If it weren't for my guilty awareness of all the things I've promised people for last week that I still haven't done, I don't think I'd have gotten out of bed this morning... _is_ there going to be spring this year, do you think? (NB: not _summer_&#8212;there will definitely be the combined reflector oven/tropical sauna combination of unendurable humidity and thermometer-busting temperature we always get here. I'm just wondering if the week or so of good weather that we call spring in these parts will actually arrive... maybe it already did: we had a couple of very nice days in the last week in March... sigh)

Definitely :drinkbeer


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Lisa said:


> *OMG!*​
> *IT'S HERE!!!!!*​
> *SPRING! SPRING! SPRING!*​
> *DARE I SAY IT'S HERE!*​
> *THE SNOW IS MELTING!!!!*​
> *SPRING IS HERE!!!!!*
> *:boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2:*​
> *:boing1::boing1::boing1::boing1::boing1:*​
> *:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:*​
> *Can you tell I am a bit happy? *​


 
This is my thought on today. Simply gorgeous up here in small town USA, Alma Michigan.


----------



## terryl965

Really Brian you are Happy no not you!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

We have had a beautiful day so far but so yes it is good.  Plus I am 
always happy but when every season finally rolls around I am really
happy!!!


----------



## terryl965

Glad to hear it Brian stay happy and enjoy life I know I do.


----------



## Obliquity

Okay, well, I don't post here much, but, I just downed a Samuel Smith's Imperial Stout and am feeling friendly. (hic) Not that I'm not usually friendly, I just lurk more than I post. 

Aside from a slight breeze, it was really a gorgeous day here in central Washington (Wenatchee). Around 2:00 p.m. or so I stopped at my third-favorite latte place for a double-tall-raspberry-white-chocolate-mocha and went to my first favorite place for sitting on the tailgate and enjoying a fine handrolled cigar (a maduro wrapped Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 for those who are interested.).

From there, I look directly West into the Cascade mountain range, still covered with snow and full of enchantment. I really love living here.

So . . . I've written enough about me. Someone else can write something about me now.  

Any other stout beer drinkers here? Uh, drinkers of stout beer . . .


----------



## Lisa

I am drinking to the beautiful weather we are having here in Manitoba!

all I can say is.....


IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!

Oh and I am drowing my sorrows as my holidays were "postponed" for this month


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I am drinking to the beautiful weather we are having here in Manitoba!
> 
> all I can say is.....
> 
> 
> IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!
> 
> Oh and I am drowing my sorrows as my holidays were "postponed" for this month


 
Not a bad day in Upstate NY today either, I think I will go for a walk.... and...dare I say it.... not drink

Sorry to hear about your postponed holidays


----------



## Obliquity

Lisa said:


> I am drinking to the beautiful weather we are having here in Manitoba!


 

Hooray for great weather!




Lisa said:


> Oh and I am drowing my sorrows as my holidays were "postponed" for this month


 

Such an emotional roller coaster . . . Here's to rescheduled, but far more refreshing holidays to come. :drinkbeer


----------



## JBrainard

Being as this is the lounge, someone pour me a porter. My wife and I are fighting, so I need to drown my sorrows.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Being as this is the lounge, someone pour me a porter. My wife and I are fighting, so I need to drown my sorrows.


 

Innkeeper! Give the man a drink on the Prince of Darkness...Yes Lisa, my tab has been paid...


----------



## Kacey

Aahhh... I just finished a shot of peppermint schnapps... it was a great class tonight, but I'm gonna be sore in the morning... so the schnapps was medicinal (muscle relaxant) - but it was _definitely_ worth it!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Aahhh... I just finished a shot of peppermint schnapps... it was a great class tonight, but I'm gonna be sore in the morning... so the schnapps was medicinal (muscle relaxant) - but it was _definitely_ worth it!


 
That's why the maker invented alcohol and Tigers Balm, to relax all of our  injuries away...


----------



## Shaderon

Oops hello?   Have I walked into a bar or something?

Oooh there's lurkers here n everything!


----------



## Obliquity

What's a tiger bomb?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Obliquity said:


> What's a tiger bomb?


 
I imagine it is for blowing up tigers 

Tiger balm however is something completely different, and would be no help what-so-ever in a confrontation with a tiger :uhyeah:


----------



## morph4me

Tiger Balm is martial arts Ben Gay. Tiger Balm for the outside, Peppermint Schnapps for the inside :drinky:


----------



## Shaderon

I was under the impression that Tiger balm is "Deep Heat" for masochists....

Most MA's seem to be masochists so there's my point proved.


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I was under the impression that Tiger balm is "Deep Heat" for masochists....
> 
> Most MA's seem to be masochists so there's my point proved.


 
Tigers Balm is good..White Flower Oil is also good...You wanna rub some on me pretty girl?????????? I better watch what I say as Mr.Chew is looking at me...


----------



## Shaderon

You flirting with me Count?    

Better watch them bats... oh yes and don't forget where you are... have another drink!   I'll drink to anything so up yer bottom..... oops I mean bottoms up!


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> Tigers Balm is good..White Flower Oil is also good...You wanna rub some on me pretty girl?????????? I better watch what I say as Mr.Chew is looking at me...


 
Better chill, Drac. I'm willing to bet that Mr. Chew is trained to eat trolls


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Innkeeper! Give the man a drink on the Prince of Darkness...Yes Lisa, my tab has been paid...


Why are you putting beers on Ozzy's tab?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> You flirting with me Count?


 
Yes, I am!!!



Kreth said:


> Why are you putting beers on Ozzy's tab?


 
I was the Prince of Darkenss many centuries before that kid came along...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> I was under the impression that Tiger balm is "Deep Heat" for masochists....
> 
> Most MA's seem to be masochists so there's my point proved.


 

HEY now just wait a minute here...:soapbox:  JUST because a guy likes to go out and train and that training hurts and they are rather happy a bout it DOESN'T mean he is a MASOCHIST!!! :tantrum:   

Oh...wait.:uhoh:... yes it does..... never mind.... just pretend I never said anything.


----------



## Shaderon

Hey what's all this "guy" business?  I never said i wasn't a masochist!

Bring on the Tiger Balm.... actually I could do with it on my knee, foot and wrist right now.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY now just wait a minute here...:soapbox: JUST because a guy likes to go out and train and that training hurts and they are rather happy a bout it DOESN'T mean he is a MASOCHIST!!! :tantrum:
> 
> Oh...wait.:uhoh:... yes it does..... never mind.... just pretend I never said anything.


 
AT least you're not back on the shame to the Shaolin Temple and family routine...


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Bring on the Tiger Balm.... actually I could do with it on my knee, foot and wrist right now.


 
Can I rub some on you pretty girl????????????????????


----------



## Shaderon

There he goes again.....   *ties some garlic flowers round her neck and look suspiciously at Drac*


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> There he goes again..... *ties some garlic flowers round her neck and look suspiciously at Drac*


 
I'll just have one of my mindless minions remove the offending flowers...


----------



## Shaderon

Oh dear I'm not sure If I'd like to be a vamp too....  mind you the injuries would probably heal much faster and I AM Lauren's evil twin.......


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Oh dear I'm not sure If I'd like to be a vamp too.... mind you the injuries would probably heal much faster and I AM Lauren's evil twin.......


 
There are some advantages..We are not injuried all that easy and yes we do heal faster than mortals..With the exception of having to train only after the sun goes down it's all good..I'll bet you look good in black..


----------



## Lisa

Arite you two...take it out of the lounge please....no one wants to see THAT kind of stuff here....jeesh.


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> Arite you two...take it out of the lounge please....no one wants to see THAT kind of stuff here....jeesh.


 
Speak for yourself, I want to see how far Drac gets before he's completly shut down :EG:


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> Speak for yourself, I want to see how far Drac gets before he's completly shut down :EG:



Chew will be watching...I wouldn't if I were them.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Arite you two...take it out of the lounge please....no one wants to see THAT kind of stuff here....jeesh.


 
Yes Mam...Sorry Mam...


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> Yes Mam...Sorry Mam...


 
I would think that the Prince of Darkness wouldn't give up so easily


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> I would think that the Prince of Darkness wouldn't give up so easily


 

Who said ANYTHING about giving up??? I just won't do it here....I need a place to hang out..


----------



## Shaderon

Yea upside down with a stake in his heart....... oops *hides the stake quickly*   :uhyeah: 

Honest didn't mean it Drac hun


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Yea upside down with a stake in his heart....... oops *hides the stake quickly* :uhyeah:
> 
> Honest didn't mean it Drac hun


 

Like I haven't heard THAT ONE a couple of times over the centuries...


----------



## Shaderon

Well you started it, that's kinda like saying "knock knock" and complaining that someone says "Doctor Who?" before you.


----------



## Drac

I guess it's MY FAULT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> I guess it's MY FAULT...


 
No Drac remember it is Lisa's fault! :rofl: (just kidding Lisa)


----------



## Drac

I knew I heard that line somewhere before...


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I guess it's MY FAULT...





Brian R. VanCise said:


> No Drac remember it is Lisa's fault! :rofl: (just kidding Lisa)





Drac said:


> I knew I heard that line somewhere before...



Hey!

Don't you forget it again, either.

I am now and shall ever be at fault for everything!


----------



## Shaderon

See it's Lisa's fault Drac, you weren't to blame for digging yur own pit.... 

*re-arranges the garlic flowers*    I'm only so confident cos of these, once they wilt I'll be running like heck!


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> *re-arranges the garlic flowers* I'm only so confident cos of these, once they wilt I'll be running like heck!


 
Yes you will.....(insert evil laughter)


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Hey!
> 
> Don't you forget it again, either.
> 
> I am now and shall ever be at fault for everything!


 
Lisa you will always be the sunshine and morning dew in mine.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Lisa you will always be the sunshine and morning dew in mine.


 

( insert angry vampiric hiss)


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> ( insert angry vampiric hiss)


 

That is between me and Lisa and Vegas, remember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> That is between me and Lisa and Vegas, remember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


 
Vegas is a *TRUE* vampire's paradise..People out and about at ALL hours of the night....


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Vegas is a *TRUE* vampire's paradise..People out and about at ALL hours of the night....


 
Just remember to watch who you put the bite on


----------



## Shaderon

*Makes notes about Vegas and how to cultivate Garlic in the desert*


----------



## Shaderon

terryl965 said:


> Just remember to watch who you put the bite on


 

Yea we dont want any old rabble having eternal life and going round chasing young ladies...


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Yea we dont want any old rabble having eternal life and going round chasing young ladies...


 
What's wrong with that?????


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Just remember to watch who you put the bite on


 
If I'm lucky it will be that tall blond from *C.S.I*...Lets see Grissom find ME...


----------



## Shaderon

Well I don't mind being chased around by clean good looking rabble, but smelly winos I draw the line at.


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Well I don't mind being chased around by clean good looking rabble, but smelly winos I draw the line at.


 
No self respecting vampire would bring one of those types "across"...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> No self respecting vampire would bring one of those types "across"...



Well, not on _purpose_... and how can you really know how a person will react to being brought "across" until afterwards?  I mean, honestly?


----------



## JBrainard

Kacey said:


> Well, not on _purpose_... and how can you really know how a person will react to being brought "across" until afterwards? I mean, honestly?


 
Which poses the question: Has becoming a vampire ever driven anyone to drink? Drac?


----------



## Shaderon

*slurps a large glass of red wine then hides the glass*   aherm... I didn't get THAT close to Drac honest!  *blush*


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Well, not on _purpose_... and how can you really know how a person will react to being brought "across" until afterwards? I mean, honestly?


 
Well said Kacey...If your read the *"Vampire Lestat"* his friend was driven mad by it..


----------



## hong kong fooey

hello everybody  how is everybod this wonderful day " drinks a shot "


----------



## Drac

Innkeeper!!! Make mine a double...


----------



## Shaderon

Irish Whiskey over a little ice please.  What's the occasion?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Irish Whiskey over a little ice please. What's the occasion?


 
So who needs an occasion???


----------



## Shaderon

true.... very true.... or an excuse?


----------



## shesulsa

Oh look, it's whiskey-thirty (somewhere in the world).  Four fingers over here!  And shut up, Kreth.


----------



## Zida'sukara

Iehww I cant drink whiskey pure, it burns to much. I rather drink an Ouzo or a tequila with lemon and salt. And very true, I need no occasion.


----------



## Shaderon

Four fingers eh She?   That's my girl *slides over a bottle* 

And Zida, Irish whiskey doesn't burn as much as Scotch, even blended Irish, it's distilled three times so it's smoother.   If you can drink tequila you can drink Irish Whiskey surely?   Tell you what, I'll teach you how, we just need a few bottles of each, some glasses, lemons, salt, ice and a soft floor.


----------



## Drac

Memory: Friends got me higly intoxicated on tequila on my 30th birthday..To this day the smell of it makes me wanna hurl..


----------



## Shaderon

I'm like that with Glayva I can't even smell it after getting so drunk on it one night I threw up in a field full of cows.... no idea how I got into the field or how I got home afterwards, it was a good job I wasn't on my own though.


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I'm like that with Glayva I can't even smell it after getting so drunk on it one night I threw up in a field full of cows.... no idea how I got into the field or how I got home afterwards, it was a good job I wasn't on my own though.


 
Ahhh a woman after me own heart aka not afraid to admit she did that in public..The worst was for me was driving home after DJ-ing a bar..There was a cop behind me and no place to pulll off the road without attracting attention..So I got in the curb lane and let loose on the passenger side floorboards....


----------



## Shaderon

euwh! I bet that smelt the next day!   Yuckie!  :lol:


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> euwh! I bet that smelt the next day! Yuckie! :lol:


 
You have *NO IDEA* how bad it was..Almost had a relapse when I opened the car door...I took it straight to the car wash that features an interior cleaning for a nominal price..They must get those kind of accident all the time because the guy didn't bat an eyelash...


----------



## Shaderon

Must have a Iron stomach, I don't think I'd be able to do it even after years of cleaning up kiddie sick and poo.  The worst I can remember of that was when she stood up at the side of her cot and threw up just as I got to her, it went down in between the bars into the dowl joints, onto the canvass suitcase I kept under her cot, over the floor and over me.  This was at around 3am.   Nice wake up call huh?   The worst part was that my hubby was staying over for the first time ever when we were only dating.  I'm surprised he came back!   It took me a record time of 1 hour to get the room smelling like Detox instead of sick that night.


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Must have a Iron stomach.


 
NO, not really...I've been to accident scenes with blood, lacerations and broken bones galore..BUT if somebody makes a gagging sould its all over..I tell friends and officers that I work with that I have a rare disease called "*Commradry Vomitius".*.If I see or hear someone hurl I have to help them...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> NO, not really...I've been to accident scenes with blood, lacerations and broken bones galore..BUT if somebody makes a gagging sould its all over..I tell friends and officers that I work with that I have a rare disease called "*Commradry Vomitius".*.If I see or hear someone hurl I have to help them...


 
I know what youre talking about. I use to work security in hospital with a rather busy ER and I had no problem with anything except gagging leading to vomiting. As soon as that started I was the next to be on the floor, pass right out I would.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> I know what youre talking about. I use to work security in hospital with a rather busy ER and I had no problem with anything except gagging leading to vomiting. As soon as that started I was the next to be on the floor, pass right out I would.


 
It's nice to meet another that similarly afflicted...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> It's nice to meet another that similarly afflicted...


 

Yup, it happened once on camera. They brought a guy on and the gagging and other stuff followed I had to walk out of the room and that was all I remember until I came to. Of course the massive amount of ribbing that followed by the rest of the security staff that played the tape over and over again didn't help.


----------



## Drac

Let us toast to our affliction...


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> NO, not really...I've been to accident scenes with blood, lacerations and broken bones galore..BUT if somebody makes a gagging sould its all over..I tell friends and officers that I work with that I have a rare disease called "*Commradry Vomitius".*.If I see or hear someone hurl I have to help them...



OMG, Drac...Thank you for finally giving a technical name for my affliction! :lfao:

We should have buttons made so we can identify each other

"Member of the Commradry Vomitus Club"


----------



## Shaderon

I think there'll be more people wearing them badges than you imagine, I'm afflicted, if it's my daughter I've no problem, but anyone else and I'm heaving.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> OMG, Drac...Thank you for finally giving a technical name for my affliction! :lfao:
> 
> We should have buttons made so we can identify each other
> 
> "Member of the Commradry Vomitus Club"


 
I have been using that line for years..Finally to have it reconized is a great feeling..





Shaderon said:


> if it's my daughter I've no problem, but anyone else and I'm heaving.


 
You are stronger than I am..If one of my cats hacks up a hairball and I hear it I'm ready to join them....


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> OMG, Drac...Thank you for finally giving a technical name for my affliction! :lfao:
> 
> We should have buttons made so we can identify each other
> 
> "Member of the Commradry Vomitus Club"


 

Seems to be a common affliction, sign me up:barf:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Seems to be a common affliction, sign me up:barf:


 

Welcome to the club...


----------



## Shaderon

Yes welcome Morph, that is... if I'm already in?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Yes welcome Morph, that is... if I'm already in?


 
As you responded and admitted your afflction* YOU'RE IN...*


----------



## Lisa

The house drink is now called "Comradry Vomitus"....


err...

Think it will sell? :erg:


----------



## Shaderon

Yea, I don't like being left out, it's great to belong to a club, even a vomiting club :barf:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> The house drink is now called "Comradry Vomitus"....
> 
> 
> err...
> 
> Think it will sell? :erg:


 
Ya never know...There are drinks with stanger names that sell..



Shaderon said:


> Yea, I don't like being left out, it's great to belong to a club, even a vomiting club :barf:


 
Yes, it's great to be around similarly afflicted people..


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> Ya never know...There are drinks with stanger names that sell..


 
I know of

The Dog's Nose
Blow My skull off
Brain Duster
Irish Car bomb


----------



## Drac

Sex on the Beach
Slow Comfortable Screw
Slow Comfortable Screw Against the Wall
Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## Shaderon

And don't forget the 

"Slow comfortable screw up against the mantlepiece"   not sure what the difference in the wall and the mantlepiece is.... apart from the obvious :lol:  (Which I won't state not being in After Dark)


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> And don't forget the
> 
> "Slow comfortable screw up against the mantlepiece" not sure what the difference in the wall and the mantlepiece is.... apart from the obvious :lol: (Which I won't state not being in After Dark)


 
That's one I never heard of....


----------



## Drac

This place is deserted...Hey Chew ole buddy ya wanna drink???


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> This place is deserted...Hey Chew ole buddy ya wanna drink???



Give him one of everything...he is having a bad day....


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Give him one of everything...he is having a bad day....


 
Then I ain't alone....Common Chew belly up to the bar...


----------



## JBrainard

Morning guys.
Barkeep, give me a bottle of anything and a glazed doughnut.


----------



## Drac

Morning JB...Slide on over and join us..


----------



## shesulsa

*sets a triple vodka in front of Chew*  There ya go, man ... on me.  Let me get mine and we'll slam them together.


----------



## Shaderon

If we're slamming I'll have tequila 

pass the lemons and salt?


----------



## Drac

In my bouncer days we use to slam blackberry brandy..An alternative for those of us who cannot slam whiskey..


----------



## Shaderon

blackberry brandy sounds yummy!

One of my Irish friends told me that in thier bar they used to do "Body slammers"..... on for the adults only that though I think


----------



## Lisa

Shaderon said:


> If we're slamming I'll have tequila
> 
> pass the lemons and salt?



mmmmm....tequila!

I think we would get along really well!


----------



## Shaderon

Agreed 

*passes the tequila bottle to Lisa and slides over the salt and lemons*

Let's see who can stay vertical the longest?


----------



## morph4me

Vertical is overrated:drinky:


----------



## Lisa

Shaderon said:


> Agreed
> 
> *passes the tequila bottle to Lisa and slides over the salt and lemons*
> 
> Let's see who can stay vertical the longest?



Oh, honey...you are a girl after my own heart!  Not many women drink tequila or can handle it very well, lol!

Whoot!  To staying vertical! :cheers:


----------



## Shaderon

Have you ever tried to do Tequila slammers while horizontal?... believe me vertical is not overrated


----------



## morph4me

You'd be suprised at some of the things I've tried doing horizontal:drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

*OH* the things I could say about vertical -vs-horizontal..Best to keep my mouth shut and have another drink...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *OH* the things I could say about vertical -vs-horizontal..Best to keep my mouth shut and have another drink...


 
Educate me O enlightened one, or will that take a few more drinks?  Bartender!!


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> Best to keep my mouth shut and have another drink...


 
That might be messy...


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> *OH* the things I could say about vertical -vs-horizontal..Best to keep my mouth shut and have another drink...


 
Yes enlighten me too Drac... or woud you rather take it privately?  heehee


----------



## JBrainard

Shaderon said:


> Yes enlighten me too Drac... or woud you rather take it privately?  heehee


 
Geez! Why don't you two get a room already?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Yes enlighten me too Drac... or woud you rather take it privately?  heehee


 
The lady is a mindreader...


----------



## Shaderon

JBrainard said:


> Geez! Why don't you two get a room already?


 
Why?   is there a bar in the private ones?   Can I do tequila slammers until I fall over in there?   *innocent look*


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> The lady is a mindreader...


 
not so much minds......


----------



## morph4me

JBrainard said:


> Geez! Why don't you two get a room already?


 
How am I expected to learn anything when every time something starts getting interesting, there's always someone who wants people to get a room elsewhere


----------



## JBrainard

Shaderon said:


> Why? is there a bar in the private ones? Can I do tequila slammers until I fall over in there? *innocent look*


 


morph4me said:


> How am I expected to learn anything when every time something starts getting interesting, there's always someone who wants people to get a room elsewhere



Fine, fine. 
Someone pour me a strong drink, I've gotta start working in about two minutes.


----------



## Shaderon

morph4me said:


> How am I expected to learn anything when every time something starts getting interesting, there's always someone who wants people to get a room elsewhere


 
Learning through watching others huh?   There's laws against that you know....


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Geez! Why don't you two get a room already?


 
The man is a mind reader LOL....


----------



## morph4me

Shaderon said:


> Learning through watching others huh? There's laws against that you know....


 
I actually learn better by doing (hint, hint) but I wasn't invited :wah: so I have to take what I can get


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> The man is a mind reader LOL....


 


morph4me said:


> I actually learn better by doing (hint, hint) but I wasn't invited :wah: so I have to take what I can get


 

Seems Drac wants to get a room so you can always come do Tequila Slammers too if Drac doesn't mind?   *ducks*   Ow that stare hurt!


----------



## JBrainard

Shaderon said:


> Seems Drac wants to get a room so you can always come do Tequila Slammers too if Drac doesn't mind? *ducks* Ow that stare hurt!


 
So, the three of you are getting a room now?
OK, *now* things are getting interesting...


----------



## morph4me

Are we doing them vertically or horizontally?


----------



## Shaderon

Tequila slammers are always done vertically!   Otherwise you spill the tequila!

Doesn't ANYONE know this?

Lisa?  Come on you're a girl, surely you know this?


----------



## shesulsa

opcorn:


----------



## Shaderon

UUUHhhh no She, you aint'nt getting away with it that easy....  *nicks her popcorn and replaces it with a bottle*  slam that Vodka baby!


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> So, the three of you are getting a room now?
> OK, *now* things are getting interesting...


 
Film at 11....



morph4me said:


> Are we doing them vertically or horizontally?


 
Again for fear of getting a whammy by *"She-Whose-Fault-It-Is"* I refrain from comment..


----------



## Shaderon

Doesn't matter Drac, I've already answered


----------



## morph4me

Shaderon said:


> Tequila slammers are always done vertically! Otherwise you spill the tequila!
> 
> Doesn't ANYONE know this?
> 
> Lisa? Come on you're a girl, surely you know this?


 
The tequila spills down the throat, isn't that the point? And then there's the use of implements to help, like a funnel. A little imagination and you'd be amazed at what you can accomplish


----------



## Lisa

Shaderon said:


> Tequila slammers are always done vertically!   Otherwise you spill the tequila!
> 
> Doesn't ANYONE know this?
> 
> Lisa?  Come on you're a girl, surely you know this?



Oh yeah, back in my younger days...well....nevermind, Andrew Green has a tendancy to threaten to repeat things to my daughters.

Lets just say I am familiar with the slammers.  I, however, will not admit, on the open forum, to ever having participated in them. :angel:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Okay I need something right now.  Anything really will do that is cold.  I just went to the eye doctor and had an exam and they dilated my pupils and now I can hardly see and probably have a headache on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(add to the fact that I am on here looking at typing and I need a drink)


----------



## Shaderon

Oh god I've got one of them days ahead of me, I've got to go for an exam on the 31st and they are going to dilate my pupils too.  I'll have to find my way home from the city on my own, I just hope the weather is crud.   I feel for you Brian, I had it done last year and I know it's not fun at all.  It makes you look really spooky like you are on drugs because your pupils dilate permanantly and you wobble and bump into things because you can't see f all, last year i had bright sunshine though and I was blinded and screamed when I left the building, people stared at me.
I am not looking forward to it at all. you have my utmost pity.


----------



## Lisa

Chew is buying the next round, everyone lie down, he's pouring the tequila!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Oh yeah, back in my younger days...well....nevermind, Andrew Green has a tendancy to threaten to repeat things to my daughters.


 
He ain't the only one..My step daughter from my first marrage has forbidden me to speak to her daughter..She's afraid that will destroy the image of the good girl that stayed at home and baked cookies on Fridays and didn't go out with boys until she was 18 that she painted of herself...LOL


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> He ain't the only one..My step daughter from my first marrage has forbidden me to speak to her daughter..She's afraid that will destroy the image of the good girl that stayed at home and baked cookies on Fridays and didn't go out with boys until she was 18 that she painted of herself...LOL



umm...but Drac....I REALLY was that kind of girl  :angel:


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay I need something right now. Anything really will do that is cold. I just went to the eye doctor and had an exam and they dilated my pupils and now I can hardly see and probably have a headache on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (add to the fact that I am on here looking at typing and I need a drink)


 
Had to drive my Mom after she underwent that type of exam..I started laughing when they escorted her out because she looked high..It's a good thing her aim was off or I'd have bought one across the head..


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> umm...but Drac....I REALLY was that kind of girl  :angel:


 

That's my step daughters defense too...


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Chew is buying the next round, everyone lie down, he's pouring the tequila!


 
Unless you wanna see a reinactment of Mt.St Helens don't brink that bottle near me..Grab the Ameretto or Blackberry Brandy Chew...


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> Unless you wanna see a reinactment of Mt.St Helens don't brink that bottle near me..Grab the Ameretto or Blackberry Brandy Chew...


 
Oh dear all this horizontal/Vertical stuff and the thoughts of what woud happen if we paired u up with a bottle of tequila is making me think more of Vesuvias...   yep, considering the club we're all in, let's do blackberry brandy shots instead.   How many of us are there in this private room now?     I think we'll need another one soon Drac


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> Had to drive my Mom after she underwent that type of exam..I started laughing when they escorted her out because she looked high..It's a good thing her aim was off or I'd have bought one across the head..


 
Hey guy's and gal's my headache is going away and I can finally see now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Tonight the Doc and I are heading to a Japanese Steak House for some great food, drink and of course sushi/sashimi.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Kirin is definately on the list tonight!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

With that I am off to pick up the kiddo's!


----------



## morph4me

Shaderon said:


> Oh god I've got one of them days ahead of me, I've got to go for an exam on the 31st and they are going to dilate my pupils too. I'll have to find my way home from the city on my own, I just hope the weather is crud. I feel for you Brian, I had it done last year and I know it's not fun at all. It makes you look really spooky like you are on drugs because your pupils dilate permanantly and you wobble and bump into things because you can't see f all, last year i had bright sunshine though and I was blinded and screamed when I left the building, people stared at me.
> I am not looking forward to it at all. you have my utmost pity.


 

Sounds like a normal day for me .


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Do what I did today.  Have a martini at 2:00PM


----------



## morph4me

SFC JeffJ said:


> Do what I did today. Have a martini at 2:00PM


 
And that will keep me from wobbling and bumping into things?


----------



## Lisa

SFC JeffJ said:


> Do what I did today.  Have a martini at 2:00PM



its 5:00 somewhere, right jeff?


----------



## shesulsa

Question:

If this is Lisa's Lounge, where the hell is Lisa?


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Question:
> 
> If this is Lisa's Lounge, where the hell is Lisa?



Right now I am in the horizontal position having tequila poured down my throat hoping I don't go to hell for the things I said at work today


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Right now I am in the horizontal position having tequila poured down my throat hoping I don't go to hell for the things I said at work today


 

sounds like a wonderful place to be right now!!!!


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> sounds like a wonderful place to be right now!!!!



hell, or the vertical position?  :erg:


----------



## Drac

Lets us know what hell is like..I think I'm gonna open a night club there...


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> sounds like a wonderful place to be right now!!!!


 
With this crappy weather we are having any place but Cleveland Oh is a wonderful place to be...


----------



## Shaderon

If you're opening a nightclub in Hell I'm applying for a job.   Anywhere wamr would be good right now, it's gone really chilly here.  Stupid weather is confused.   *opens the window and shouts out*  "START SUMMER NOT WINTER YOU STUPID COW".  There I feel better now, a good shout at Mother nature is what I needed.


----------



## Tames D

A round of drinks for everyone. My kids passed their Kenpo yellow belt test tonight.


----------



## Xue Sheng

QUI-GON said:


> A round of drinks for everyone. My kids passed their Kenpo yellow belt test tonight.


 
Congratulations and I got the next round


----------



## Drac

QUI-GON said:


> A round of drinks for everyone. My kids passed their Kenpo yellow belt test tonight.


 
Send my congrats to your kids from the Prince of Darkness..YO Bartender!!
Sam Adams Light....I got the rounds after Xue..


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> If you're opening a nightclub in Hell I'm applying for a job.


 
I dub thee my Assistant Mgr..Cause if I say anything else I'd be in trouble..


----------



## Lisa

QUI-GON said:


> A round of drinks for everyone. My kids passed their Kenpo yellow belt test tonight.



Drinks are on the house!

artyon:


----------



## Drac

*YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!* Thanks Lisa..


----------



## Drac

This place is deserted..Is everybody on the wagon??? How's Lisa gonna make any money??? She has a Chew to support...Bartender give me a shot of Ameretto Di Sorono in my coffee...


----------



## Shaderon

I'm not used to these American bars but I'll have what he's having *indicates Drac* he looks like I feel.  *Waits in the silence* Someone find me a damn bartender or if that fails just a drink will do.

Congrats Qui-gon


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I'm not used to these American bars but I'll have what he's having *indicates Drac* he looks like I feel. *Waits in the silence* Someone find me a damn bartender or if that fails just a drink will do.
> 
> Congrats Qui-gon


 
Maybe the bartenders in the Latrine..So I'll pour ya one..


----------



## Shaderon

American is definitely a different language... Latrine.... hmmm not heard that in a long time.

Ok!  one of what you had then my Vampiric friend.


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> American is definitely a different language... Latrine.... hmmm not heard that in a long time


 
We borrow sayings from other languages and use them, probably improperly at that..



			
				Shaderon said:
			
		

> Ok! one of what you had then my Vampiric friend.


 
Ya want that Ameretto in your coffee or on the side??? Do you even drink coffee??


----------



## Shaderon

Oh one in and one on the side.... make that two on the side, over ice.

I drink coffee alright, I just prefer decaff most of the time.   Caffeine doesn't agree with me in large quantities.


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> This place is deserted..Is everybody on the wagon??? How's Lisa gonna make any money??? She has a Chew to support...Bartender give me a shot of Ameretto Di Sorono in my coffee...



It is a Canadian Holiday.  Bar has to remain closed but I will sneak a few to you.


----------



## shesulsa

Shoot a sex on the beach to me under the table, will ya?


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Shoot a sex on the beach to me under the table, will ya?



Coming up.

This long weekend usually signifies the beginning of summer for us in Winnipeg and as per usual it has been cloudy, raining and cold


----------



## JBrainard

Morning 'yall.
So that I don't repeat myself (and because I'm lazy):



JBrainard said:


> Four hours of sleep + large coffee with two shots of espresso = me feeling like a somewhat alert, animated corpse.


 
So I'm going to need a little coffee with my liquor, or is it the other way around...


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> It is a Canadian Holiday. Bar has to remain closed but I will sneak a few to you.


 
In that case shoot a round to everyone under the table, on me of course ..


----------



## Shaderon

*gets under the table*


----------



## Drac

Now if I was a crude sort I'd make a comment about diving under the table with you, but I won't...LOL


----------



## Shaderon

That's because you're a gentleman Drac.   'sides, I'm just here for the drinks.
*crosses legs and downs a shot of whatever is in the glass and bumps her head*

Lisa you need taller tables.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Is the bar open yet?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Lisa you need taller tables.


 
Not too tall please..Taller tables mean taller stools and a longer way to the floor when you fall....


----------



## JBrainard

Mornin' bar flies and bats,
A coffee with Ameretto sounds way to good right now...


----------



## Shaderon

Looks like your tipple is popular Drac

I've changed mine slightly.  

Black coffee, stir in one sugar (necessary for the cream to float sorry guys)
Put in one(ish) measure of the tipple of your choice
Float double cream on top by pouring it slowly over the back of a spoon.

I'll have mine with Irish Whiskey please.... *licks lips*


----------



## JBrainard

All this talk about coffee drinks makes me want to ditch work and go hit a lounge :lol:


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> All this talk about coffee drinks makes me want to ditch work and go hit a lounge :lol:


 
You aint alone brother..The sun is out and I wanna go riding...


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> You aint alone brother..The sun is out and I wanna go riding...


 
Yeah, it's supposed to be 68°F with sunshine and patchy clouds here in PDX today. What's with work always getting in the way of life?
Speaking of, I'm on the clock!
See you later everyone!


----------



## Drac

Later ....


----------



## Shaderon

Some say the glass is half empty, Some say the glass is half full, I just say "are you gonna drink that?"


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Some say the glass is half empty, Some say the glass is half full, I just say "are you gonna drink that?"


 
I say "Innkeeper , top me off"...


----------



## JBrainard

Random thought of the day: Thank god for pipe cleaners. If I didn't have them on me, I'd have to go bum a smoke off of somebody. Bleah!


----------



## morph4me

Bartender, drinks are on me. 

My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights" 

I'm very proud of her and want to share the news.


----------



## Shaderon

Wow excellent news Morph! Well done to the missus! I'll have one with you!  :drinky:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

morph4me said:


> Bartender, drinks are on me.
> 
> My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights"
> 
> I'm very proud of her and want to share the news.


Congrats to your wife!

Like I need an excuse for a drink.


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> Bartender, drinks are on me.
> 
> My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights"
> 
> I'm very proud of her and want to share the news.



Tell her we are all very proud of her too!  Whoot!
artyon:


----------



## Tames D

morph4me said:


> Bartender, drinks are on me.
> 
> My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights"
> 
> I'm very proud of her and want to share the news.


Excellent. Give her a BIG hug for us.


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> Bartender, drinks are on me.
> 
> My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights"
> 
> I'm very proud of her and want to share the news.



Woohoo!  Congratulations to her!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations as well!


----------



## shesulsa

It is, indeed, imperative that we never forget the atrocities that happened.  Uber Kudos to your wife. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.

Morph congrats on your wife as well.


----------



## Shaderon

Right that's another wife I'm holding a glass up to!    I'll have wine too.

Congrats to yours too Terry!


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Bartender, drinks are on me.
> 
> My wife received an award from the state education department for being a teacher who "made outstanding contributions to New York State education about the Holocaust and other violations of human rights"


 


terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers.


 

Congrats to both ladies....


----------



## SFC JeffJ

terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.
> 
> Morph congrats on your wife as well.


Congrats Mrs. Terry!


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.
> 
> Morph congrats on your wife as well.


 

Congratulations to boricuatkd.  I'd like to propose a toast to all the teachers out there. I know I couldn't do what they do, and they seldom get the recognition that they so richly deserve. Thank you for your hard work and dedication :asian:


----------



## Carol

morph4me said:


> Congratulations to boricuatkd.  I'd like to propose a toast to all the teachers out there. I know I couldn't do what they do, and they seldom get the recognition that they so richly deserve. Thank you for your hard work and dedication :asian:



*nudge* Morning Morph   Send a cup of coffee this way would ya?


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Congrats to both ladies....



What he said :asian:


----------



## Shaderon

morph4me said:


> Congratulations to boricuatkd. I'd like to propose a toast to all the teachers out there. I know I couldn't do what they do, and they seldom get the recognition that they so richly deserve. Thank you for your hard work and dedication :asian:


 

Damn right!  I'll drink to that one Morph!

not much I won't drink to but that's a worthy cause for a tipple


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> *nudge* Morning Morph  Send a cup of coffee this way would ya?


 
Want something in that coffee?? Drac has a good recipe


----------



## Carol

morph4me said:


> Want something in that coffee?? Drac has a good recipe



Whoa..not this time...too early and I've had too little sleep.  Unless someone wants to infuse the coffee with an espresso shot or some 5 hour energy, that'd be OK


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I'd like to propose a toast to all the teachers out there. I know I couldn't do what they do, and they seldom get the recognition that they so richly deserve. Thank you for your hard work and dedication :asian:


 
*AMEN* Brother..


----------



## Carol

Shaderon said:


> Damn right!  I'll drink to that one Morph!
> 
> not much I won't drink to but that's a worthy cause for a tipple



I'll raise a cuppa coffee to that!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.
> 
> Morph congrats on your wife as well.


 
Terry that is great!


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.
> 
> Morph congrats on your wife as well.



Excellent!  Congrats Mrs. Grandmaster Post Whore....err...or does she go by her maiden name? :erg: 

Congrats Yolanda!

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> Well you all know my wife boricuatkd or better known as Yolanda was just voted Elementary ESL School Teacher of the year voted by her peers. So congrats and pour her a class of wine since she is a wino.
> 
> Morph congrats on your wife as well.



PROPS TO BORICUATKD AND TERRYL!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Georgia, I think you and I need to get on MSN and have a drinking party this weekend!

Anyone wanna join us?


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Georgia, I think you and I need to get on MSN and have a drinking party this weekend!
> 
> Anyone wanna join us?


 
I have an MSN account , I think...


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Georgia, I think you and I need to get on MSN and have a drinking party this weekend!
> 
> Anyone wanna join us?


NOW yer talkin'!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> NOW yer talkin'!



The Lounge is going to be open!  WhooHoo!


----------



## Shaderon

I have one!   I'll try and be there!   It's difficult though, I need a weekend pass to get on the fricking computer at home


----------



## Shaderon

Lisa said:


> The Lounge is going to be open! WhooHoo!


 
When?  What time?   and can we have that in GMT too please?


----------



## Drac

PARTY!!!!


----------



## Shaderon

Drac you're bringing the Red Wine, I'll bring the potato chips


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Drac you're bringing the Red Wine, I'll bring the potato chips


 


Deal...


----------



## Shaderon

Right I'm feeling rather happy today so the drinks are on me!!!

Bartender a round of whatever everyone wants... and I'll have one of each order... yes really!  

*props self up against bar*


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Right I'm feeling rather happy today so the drinks are on me!!!
> 
> Bartender a round of whatever everyone wants... and I'll have one of each order... yes really!
> 
> *props self up against bar*


 
Amaretto Di Sorono on the rocks for me...


----------



## shesulsa

I'll take a triple ... and keep them coming.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Shaderon said:


> Right I'm feeling rather happy today so the drinks are on me!!!
> 
> Bartender a round of whatever everyone wants... and I'll have one of each order... yes really!
> 
> *props self up against bar*


Get me a Bombay Sapphire Martini please, bone dry!


----------



## Shaderon

Right that's an Amaretto with rocks... Ice not actual rocks I presume Drac?
A triple everything for She' and one of them nasty Gin things for Jeff...  double the order for me and someone find me a nice comfy mat.  I've a feeling I'm going to need it to fall on very soon.


----------



## Lisa

I found out last night that I have moved up a competitive shooting class.  I am now officially a sharpshooter!  I will compete at the Provincials in June for the first time in my new class!

Drinks are on me! :cheers:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Congrats Lisa!

We should break out the bubbly for this!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> I found out last night that I have moved up a competitive shooting class. I am now officially a sharpshooter! I will compete at the Provincials in June for the first time in my new class!
> 
> Drinks are on me! :cheers:


 


SFC JeffJ said:


> Congrats Lisa!
> 
> We should break out the bubbly for this!


 
Yes, Congrats Lisa...Break out the Dom Perignon (a 53 would be nice)...


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> I found out last night that I have moved up a competitive shooting class.  I am now officially a sharpshooter!  I will compete at the Provincials in June for the first time in my new class!
> 
> Drinks are on me! :cheers:



*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## Tames D

Lisa said:


> I found out last night that I have moved up a competitive shooting class. I am now officially a sharpshooter! I will compete at the Provincials in June for the first time in my new class!
> 
> Drinks are on me! :cheers:


Pretty cool. Wish I could shoot worth a dam.


----------



## Shaderon

Yea Congrats Lisa!    That's really fantastic!


----------



## Drac

QUI-GON said:


> Pretty cool. Wish I could shoot worth a dam.


 
Same here..When the Rangermaster yells at me cause of my lack of shooting talent  I tell him "Why do you think I took up MA???"


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> *Congratulations!!!!*



What she said! That's awesome!


----------



## morph4me

Kacey said:


> *Congratulations!!!!*


 

Ditto, well done:highfive:. and best of luck in June


----------



## Lisa

The Sun is out and shining here in Manitoba....*FINALLY!!!!
*
So, drinks are on the house!  Everyone up to the roof but please don't fall off! :lfao:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> The Sun is out and shining here in Manitoba....*FINALLY!!!!*
> 
> So, drinks are on the house! Everyone up to the roof but please don't fall off! :lfao:


 
Same here in Ohio..A beautiful hot Sunny day..Hey, Lisa toss down a cold one PLEASE..


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> The Sun is out and shining here in Manitoba....*FINALLY!!!!*
> 
> So, drinks are on the house! Everyone up to the roof but please don't fall off! :lfao:


 
I'll drink with you but rain is still here in Texas


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Hey Lisa,  If you are asking for chocolate, it should be written:
"nuqDaq yuch Dapol" Oh, I'm such a geek.


----------



## Lisa

fnorfurfoot said:


> Hey Lisa,  If you are asking for chocolate, it should be written:
> "nuqDaq yuch Dapol" Oh, I'm such a geek.



Cool!  Thanks Much!


----------



## Shaderon

Toss e a strong one, I'm just flying through on the way back from Grading.   See you guys tomorrow or Monday !   *blows kiss to all*


----------



## shesulsa

fnorfurfoot said:


> nuqDaq yuch Dapol



Ghezundeit!


----------



## Carol

Howdy peeps. What's everyone having?


----------



## bluemtn

Lisa said:


> The Sun is out and shining here in Manitoba....*FINALLY!!!!*
> 
> So, drinks are on the house! Everyone up to the roof but please don't fall off! :lfao:


 

First off:  *CONGRATS TO YOU FOR GETTING TO SHARPSHOOTER!!!!  artyon:*

Second:  It's been in the 80's here for about a month or more.  My parents have finally opened the pool, so I'm there quite often.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Hi and Welcome to Lisa's Lounge.
> 
> A place to kick back and have a drink with your buddies. The time doesn't matter and neither does what you are drinking. Post here your woes and your sorrows, your happies and greatest accomplishments.
> 
> Here you will always find someone who will say "I'll drink to that" Consider it our own little area to find a friend who will listen.
> 
> Bar rules are that you keep it clean, no puking on the carpet, don't drink too much and then post (we gotta be able to understand what yer saying  ) and for god's sake DON'T allow Bob in here with his camera!  :uhyeah:
> 
> Enjoy!




Lisa,

I have had some good managers and some bad managers. In the last 7 years every manager I have had for more than 6 months has moved on to be promoted to even higher into the stratosphere with the exception of one.  (* Now that my latest manager is being moved on to "better" assignments. *)  I have realized this weekend I owe that one manager (* which I consider to have been the best *) an apology for him not being promoted as well.   

Given the current situation/issues with the existing manager I should consider this a good thing. It just makes me wonder though and wonder what the future will have for me. I wonder who the next manager will be and what I will have to do to help them get their promotion? 

Oh well.  Someone has to train them I guess.


----------



## terryl965

Rich sit back have a beer and remember only he best get to train all the rest.


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> Rich sit back have a beer and remember only he best get to train all the rest.



Terry,

I had just Two tall Bass Ale's last night. I talked to friends. I had a good time. 

I agree with the training part, hence my apology to the one manager who has not yet been promoted and was not promoted during my stay as one of his employee's. 

It is all good.


----------



## Kacey

So, Drac... about that drink - Cap'n Morgan's and Coke, please!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> So, Drac... about that drink - Cap'n Morgan's and Coke, please!


 
InnKeeper, give the pretty school teacher whatever she wants and AS MUCH as she wants..On my tab please..


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> InnKeeper, give the pretty school teacher whatever she wants and AS MUCH as she wants..On my tab please..



Thank you kindly, good sir... but if I drank as much as I _wanted_, I wouldn't be able to get up tomorrow to turn in my keys and get checked out of my room!  Now that my TKD class is over for the night, I think I will have one _large_ serving.


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Thank you kindly, good sir... but if I drank as much as I _wanted_, I wouldn't be able to get up tomorrow to turn in my keys and get checked out of my room! Now that my TKD class is over for the night, I think I will have one _large_ serving.


 
We can always pospone the mass consumption of alcoholic beverages until after you take care of business...So you won't have to contented with the bothersome task of getting up in the morning..


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> We can always pospone the mass consumption of alcoholic beverages until after you take care of business...So you won't have to contented with the bothersome task of getting up in the morning..



Oh, believe me... there will be mass consumption on Saturday - not Friday, because the GM of our TKD association is coming to teach a seminar Saturday morning, and no way am I showing up to one of his seminars hung over... They're a lot of fun, but _intense_.


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> They're a lot of fun, but _intense_.


 
Those are the BEST kind...Mass consumption of Saturday it is..


----------



## Lisa

Belly up to the bar peoples.

Day two of our Provincial Championships is done.  A lot of personal bests shot including one from yours truly, even though I was sick as a dog and having trouble standing straight.  Maybe I should shoot sick more often. 

Anyways, drinks are on me, I will have a cup of tea as I am shooting in the AM again.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Belly up to the bar peoples.
> 
> Day two of our Provincial Championships is done. A lot of personal bests shot including one from yours truly, even though I was sick as a dog and having trouble standing straight. Maybe I should shoot sick more often.
> 
> Anyways, drinks are on me, I will have a cup of tea as I am shooting in the AM again.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


 

Lisa great news and sorry to hear you are under the weather.
All the best and you still are the light of my day!!!!!


----------



## Zida'sukara

Have some good blessing from me, hope you are feeling well soon!!

I would like a Whiskey pure, makes me sleep well!!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Lisa!  Since we had a seminar with our GM today, I'll be drinking something that has muscle-relaxing qualities... rum, maybe!


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Belly up to the bar peoples.
> 
> Day two of our Provincial Championships is done.  A lot of personal bests shot including one from yours truly, even though I was sick as a dog and having trouble standing straight.  Maybe I should shoot sick more often.
> 
> Anyways, drinks are on me, I will have a cup of tea as I am shooting in the AM again.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Wow!  You rock, Lisa!  Keep rockin' tomorrow!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Congratulations, Lisa! Since we had a seminar with our GM today, I'll be drinking something that has muscle-relaxing qualities... rum, maybe!


 
*LOTS* of rum!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Hey all!

Lets toast a few things this evening.

To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.

To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600!  I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.

For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend.  8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 
*SALUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600!  I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend.  8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


Mazel tov (congratulations)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tames D

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


Way to take care of business! Congrats to you and your girl!


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 

You are simply building a legacy there Lisa tell her great job.


----------



## Drac

A round of shots for all on me....


----------



## shesulsa

*Buying the next round!*


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend.  8 personal bests were broken this weekend!



Very Nice and Congrats!


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 
I'll drink to that, Congragulations to both of you, well done.


----------



## Yeti

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 
Slainte!
Congratulations to all.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600!  I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend.  8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


Congrats!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 
That is awesome Lisa!


----------



## Drac

We just might have to break out the Champagne for all this...


----------



## Shaderon

Lisa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lets toast a few things this evening.
> 
> To my youngest daughter who is the Manitoba Ladies Champion.
> 
> To ME! for shooting two personal bests this morning in both the 400 and the 600! I am sooooo happy, and for winning 1st Marksman.
> 
> For all the shooters who shot personal bests this weekend. 8 personal bests were broken this weekend!


 

YEA Up ye bottom!!!  I mean bottoms up!


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> YEA Up ye bottom!!! I mean bottoms up!


 
I could post something crude and sexists but I think I'll keep me mouth shut and have another drink...Whose buying this round???


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I could post something crude and sexists but I think I'll keep me mouth shut and have another drink...Whose buying this round???



Chew says you are.  Any questions?


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Chew says you are. Any questions?


 
Chew said that??? Belly up to the bars friends, drinks are on me because even *The Prince of Darkness* does not argue with Chew...


----------



## morph4me

If it's all right with chew, I'll buy the next round, if Drac posts something crude and sexist :EG:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> If it's all right with chew, I'll buy the next round, if Drac posts something crude and sexist :EG:


 
Nope I want to have to deal with an angry Shads either..


----------



## morph4me

I can understand that, probably a very wise decision.


----------



## Shaderon

Wide move buster!   Right empty yer pockets, I'm having a large one of everything.... and Morph, you wanna say anything rude and sexist I reckon you have to run it past Mrs Chew first  :lol:

*gives Drac and Morph an evil stare*   :mst:


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> *gives Drac and Morph an evil stare* :mst:


 
Don't stare too hard..Dracula has hypnotic beyond mortal comprehension and I'l make you my slave...


----------



## Drac

Thats right runaway  ( instert evil laughter)


----------



## Shaderon

Yes Sir.


*Shads in trance*


----------



## Drac

Ah ha..Now I've got you in me power..


----------



## Shaderon

*risks a sidelong look then legs it*

Ah ha I can run faster than *trip*  oops!


----------



## Drac

Bad place to be..I can say no more because of the G Rating..


----------



## JBrainard

The coolest thing about this lounge is the free entertainment.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> The coolest thing about this lounge is the free entertainment.


 

Drac scoops Shads up and flies out the window..


----------



## Shaderon

*screams*   help I'm being kidnapped by a Vampire....   hang on a minute.... what's this funny little mark?.... what are these teeth?     I can see in the dark?  Drac did you bite me before?   RIGHT NOW you're in trouble mister!!!


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> *screams* help I'm being kidnapped by a Vampire.... hang on a minute.... what's this funny little mark?.... what are these teeth? I can see in the dark? Drac did you bite me before? RIGHT NOW you're in trouble mister!!!


 

Drac drops Shads and flies away..


----------



## Shaderon

:mst:


hmmmmmmmm


----------



## JBrainard

Another chapter in Lisa's Lounge has come to an end...


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Another chapter in Lisa's Lounge has come to an end...


 
(sticks head in doorway) I goota feeling I'm gonna be in BIG trouble..Oh crap, Shads is talking to Chew..Color me gone...


----------



## morph4me

Shaderon said:


> Wide move buster! Right empty yer pockets, I'm having a large one of everything.... and Morph, you wanna say anything rude and sexist I reckon you have to run it past Mrs Chew first :lol:
> 
> *gives Drac and Morph an evil stare* :mst:


 
I didn't want to say anything rude and sexist, I'm too innocent and pure to do that. It's guilt by association, Drac is using his powers to influence me:uhyeah:.


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> I didn't want to say anything rude and sexist, I'm too innocent and pure to do that. It's guilt by association, Drac is using his powers to influence me:uhyeah:.



Uh-huh... excuses, excuses, excuses... say whatever you want... _we_ believe you... _sure_ we do...


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Uh-huh... excuses, excuses, excuses... say whatever you want... _we_ believe you... _sure_ we do...


 
One of the true facts about hypnosis is that if you won't do it in your conscious state you won't do it in your sub-conscious state..So that excuse will not work...


----------



## morph4me

Kacey said:


> Uh-huh... excuses, excuses, excuses... say whatever you want... _we_ believe you... _sure_ we do...


 
That almost seems like sarcasm.... almost.



Drac said:


> One of the true facts about hypnosis is that if you won't do it in your conscious state you won't do it in your sub-conscious state..So that excuse will not work...


 
What if you would do it in certain situations in a conscience state and are led to believe that you are in one of those situations?? Something that a prince of darkness would certainly know how to do.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Something that a prince of darkness would




True! Dracula as we know has powers beyond mortal reasoning..If he tells you to post crude sexists remarks, your gonna do it...


----------



## Shaderon

All this talk about crude sexist remarks, men are such pigs....   *wonders if she's hypnotised*


----------



## Hand Sword

Yes they are and always have been. However, and more increasingly so, women/girls are acting just as bad!


----------



## morph4me

Shaderon said:


> All this talk about crude sexist remarks, men are such pigs.... *wonders if she's hypnotised*


 
Oink


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Oink


 
( hypnotic message) Go roll in the mud..LOL


----------



## morph4me

I think I'll schedule a mud bath                                                                                                                                                                                       %think%


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I think I'll schedule a mud bath %think%


 

LOL............................


----------



## Lisa

Everyone needs to remember to raise a glass to their Dad's this weekend.  Give them a great big hug if you still have them and count yourself lucky.

So...

To my step-dad, Mc.   I miss you like crazy and would do anything to have one last chance to hear you laugh.

:cheers:


----------



## Shaderon

Yes and to my dad who looks after my little girl and my mum whos in hospital.  I think my dad needs and extra special present this weekend.


----------



## Drac

Wow..Nobodys been here since June..I thought the place had closed..We need to buy a few rounds otherwise Lisa will have to sell...Common, belly up to the bar folks..I got the first round..


----------



## Lisa

We've been closed for renovations?...yeah...that's it.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> We've been closed for renovations?...yeah...that's it.


 

You coming to my house next?


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> We've been closed for renovations?...yeah...that's it.


 
Did the renovations including a VIP lounge???


----------



## Obliquity

Drac said:


> Did the renovations including a VIP lounge???


 
And a walk-in humidor?


----------



## Drac

Obliquity said:


> And a walk-in humidor?


 
I hope so...


----------



## Lisa

Here is a poster for the Lounge that says it all, LOL!

Thanks Andrew!  Now if I could only make an avatar with Chew like that!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Thanks Andrew! Now if I could only make an avatar with Chew like that!


 
That would be EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Here is a poster for the Lounge that says it all, LOL!
> 
> Thanks Andrew!  Now if I could only make an avatar with Chew like that!




One of the Chief Engineers I work with, does this and also brings his Leg up in an almost fetal position. His favorite saying is "WTF, Over." 

We tease him about it if we see him in a meeting doing this. Note: I am note even close to his management level, but he is a good guy and enjoys the harassment as he gives it back as well.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> One of the Chief Engineers I work with, does this and also brings his Leg up in an almost fetal position. His favorite saying is "WTF, Over."


 
My late buddy that owned one of the mobile DJ companies I worked for was *VERY FOND* of that saying...Hoisting a Johnny Walker Red and Water " Here's to ya Mr.Bill "...


----------



## Lisa

I am drinking today!  

Celebrating going to Mexico in February!  Can't wait.  When it is -40 here I will be lying on a beach!  WhooHoo!


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> I am drinking today!
> 
> Celebrating going to Mexico in February! Can't wait. When it is -40 hear I will be lying on a beach! WhooHoo!


 
Sounds awesome. Are you going to go check out the ziggurats?


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Sounds awesome. Are you going to go check out the ziggurats?



Now see...that would be interesting to me.  Will have to see what is around the area.

However, my daughters are planning parasailling and snorkeling and that tree jumping canopy thingy (which kinda scares me...yes I am a chicken  ) so we will see if Mom gets her wish one afternoon to do some touring.


----------



## Drac

Went to Cancun one year and it was beautiful..Oh they have a "resort certification" you can purchase for scuba diving...They check you out and then you get to dive in the ocean...Snorkling is OK but diving is the ultimate experience...


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> Now see...that would be interesting to me. Will have to see what is around the area.
> 
> However, my daughters are planning parasailling and snorkeling and that tree jumping canopy thingy (which kinda scares me...yes I am a chicken  ) so we will see if Mom gets her wish one afternoon to do some touring.


 
Well, whatever you decide to do or not do, I think that as long as you are consuming lots of tequila in the mean time then you are on the right track.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Well, whatever you decide to do or not do, I think that as long as you are consuming lots of tequila in the mean time then you are on the right track.


 
If like me you cannot handle the smell or taste of *''Ta-kill-ya"*  Corona beer flows non-stop...My hotel had a bar in the pool..I called my Mom after I arrived and told her if I drowned there I went happy..


----------



## shesulsa

*walks in with kerchief over mouth and nose, waving the dust from the air in front of her*

This place still open?  Sheesh, thought it was shut down ... something about a mean little dog .... :idunno:

Mescal, please, with a Corona chaser.  I bet you wanna go _now._


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> This place still open? Sheesh, thought it was shut down ... something about a mean little dog .... :idunno:


 
Careful that mean little dog is always about...



shesulsa said:


> Mescal, please, with a Corona chaser. I bet you wanna go _now._


 
Im a staying...for the moment..


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> Im a staying...for the moment..


 
Same here. Someone pass me a strange old brew.


----------



## Kreth

We should get Gordon Ramsay in here to straighten this place out...


----------



## shesulsa

So, Lisa. 

Habla espanol?


----------



## Drac

Senior,Creveza por favor..All *I *needed to know....


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Senior,Creveza por favor..All *I *needed to know....


Typical rude American... "Dos cervezas, por favor." Save the guy a few trips.


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Typical rude American... "Dos cervezas, por favor." Save the guy a few trips.


 
Yes, you are correct..


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Well, whatever you decide to do or not do, I think that as long as you are consuming lots of tequila in the mean time then you are on the right track.



or rum...and more rum and more rum and more rum....



Drac said:


> If like me you cannot handle the smell or taste of *''Ta-kill-ya"*  Corona beer flows non-stop...My hotel had a bar in the pool..I called my Mom after I arrived and told her if I drowned there I went happy..



LOL!  That was one of my stipulations...swim up bar.  At least if I fall off the bar stool, I won't bruise myself



shesulsa said:


> *walks in with kerchief over mouth and nose, waving the dust from the air in front of her*
> 
> This place still open?  Sheesh, thought it was shut down ... something about a mean little dog .... :idunno:
> 
> Mescal, please, with a Corona chaser.  I bet you wanna go _now._



Little mean dog on Tequila...hmmm....what a thought.

Don't want to go yet, still decent weather here but be forewarned that I reserve the right to whine excessively when the bad weather hits 



shesulsa said:


> So, Lisa.
> 
> Habla espanol?



Ci, Senora.



Kreth said:


> Typical rude American... "Dos cervezas, por favor." Save the guy a few trips.



Tres, cervezas, por favor?

Is that right.

I figure everyone can teach me what I need to know before I leave.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Tres, cervezas, por favor? Is that right.I figure everyone can teach me what I need to know before I leave.


 
Yes..That is Spanish for 3 beers please...


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Yes..That is Spanish for 3 beers please...



eewww...wait...I don't like beer.

How does one ask for a fruity rum drink?


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> eewww...wait...I don't like beer.
> 
> How does one ask for a fruity rum drink?


Una margarita con mango por favor ... y un otra para mi estados amiga Jorjita. 

Oh wait - a rum drink ... ahh ... hang on ... that would be a pina colada ... so ...

Tres pina coladas tan pronto por favor!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Una margarita con mango por favor ... y un otra para mi estados amiga Jorjita.
> 
> Oh wait - a rum drink ... ahh ... hang on ... that would be a pina colada ... so ...
> 
> Tres pina coladas tan pronto por favor!



Should I be careful taking spanish from Georgia?  I am scared she is going to make me think I am asking for a drink but instead be asking Juan to drop his drawers and shake his ...well you know, at me...not that that would be necessarily a _*bad*_ thing...:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Should I be careful taking spanish from Georgia? I am scared she is going to make me think I am asking for a drink but instead be asking Juan to drop his drawers and shake his ...well you know, at me...not that that would be necessarily a _*bad*_ thing...:uhyeah:


 
Thank you for the *BEST *laugh I've had since I hurt myself...BTW every bartender at my resort spoke English quite well...Even the city bus drivers understood English and could say the names of the next stop, just done't attempt to question them unless your Spanish is flawless...I took a bus down to Kuklakan Plaza, the cost is 3 Pesos..The cabs were REAL expensive...


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Should I be careful taking spanish from Georgia? I am scared she is going to make me think I am asking for a drink but instead be asking Juan to drop his drawers and shake his ...well you know, at me...not that that would be necessarily a _*bad*_ thing...:uhyeah:


 
She would probaly do a better job than I, now my wife she is perfect but what the hell she is puerto rican


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Should I be careful taking spanish from Georgia?  I am scared she is going to make me think I am asking for a drink but instead be asking Juan to drop his drawers and shake his ...well you know, at me...not that that would be necessarily a _*bad*_ thing...:uhyeah:


I was gonna ask if you were really going to complain .... 



terryl965 said:


> She would probaly do a better job than I, now my wife she is perfect but what the hell she is puerto rican


Ella esta Boricua, verdad?  Que bueno!  Mis maestros fue de San Juan y personas hablan que hablo con acento boricuante. (no estoy seguro de este palabra).


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> I was gonna ask if you were really going to complain ....
> 
> 
> Ella esta Boricua, verdad? Que bueno! Mis maestros fue de San Juan y personas hablan que hablo con acento boricuante. (no estoy seguro de este palabra).


 
Georgia Yes she is, Yolanda family is from Aibonito,  Yolanda says your last sentence does not make that much sense who speaks with a Peurto rican accent you or her?

I'm just typing what she says, I do not speak it at all.

Are you learning the language?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Should I be careful taking spanish from Georgia?  I am scared she is going to make me think I am asking for a drink but instead be asking Juan to drop his drawers and shake his ...well you know, at me...not that that would be necessarily a _*bad*_ thing...:uhyeah:



See, that sounds like _fun_ to me!


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> Georgia Yes she is, Yolanda family is from Aibonito,  Yolanda says your last sentence does not make that much sense who speaks with a Peurto rican accent you or her?
> 
> I'm just typing what she says, I do not speak it at all.
> 
> Are you learning the language?


Sorry, Terry and sorry Yolanda, my Spanish is rusty!  I studied Castillian for 5 years in school - a little more than one year in middle school and all four years of high school.  We read novels and wrote reports in Spanish and were only allowed to speak with our advanced teacher *ever* in Spanish only and in the classroom in spanish only.

But that was 20+ years ago and no one wants to practice with a gringa so I've lost a lot of it.

In my last sentence I was trying to say that I am told that I speak with a Puerto Rican accent and that my teachers were all from San Juan.


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Sorry, Terry and sorry Yolanda, my Spanish is rusty! I studied Castillian for 5 years in school - a little more than one year in middle school and all four years of high school. We read novels and wrote reports in Spanish and were only allowed to speak with our advanced teacher *ever* in Spanish only and in the classroom in spanish only.
> 
> But that was 20+ years ago and no one wants to practice with a gringa so I've lost a lot of it.
> 
> In my last sentence I was trying to say that I am told that I speak with a Puerto Rican accent and that my teachers were all from San Juan.


That is what she thought, I had no ideal at all so you  are doing better than me


----------



## morph4me

shesulsa said:


> Ella esta Boricua, verdad? Que bueno! Mis maestros fue de San Juan y personas hablan que hablo con acento boricuante. (no estoy seguro de este palabra).


 

OK, now you're just showing off


----------



## Drac

Y'all giving me a headache....Bartender another round...


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Y'all giving me a headache....Bartender another round...


Otra Cerveza Por Favor!


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Otra Cerveza Por Favor!


 
Just gimmie a beer already..


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Just gimmie a beer already..




Donde esta mi amiga Carol?  Necesitamos practicar ....

Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?


----------



## JBrainard

Howdy folks. Barkeep, slide a beer my way please.



shesulsa said:


> Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?


 
When you work with Russian and Vietnamese people every day, you kinda get used to it.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Donde esta mi amiga Carol? Necesitamos practicar ....
> 
> Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?


 
With Italian and Spanish being very similar I understand about every 3rd word..It's reading it that does me in....


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?





JBrainard said:


> Howdy folks. Barkeep, slide a beer my way please.
> 
> 
> 
> When you work with Russian and Vietnamese people every day, you kinda get used to it.



I work with Ukrainians, it happens all the time. 

Should we all really be drinking at work?


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Should we all really be drinking at work?



:lookie:

*YES!!!*

:lfao:​


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> Donde esta mi amiga Carol?  Necesitamos practicar ....
> 
> Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?



Carol dormía...pero ya regreso ahorita.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> I work with Ukrainians, it happens all the time.
> 
> Should we all really be drinking at work?


 


shesulsa said:


> :lookie:​
> *YES!!!*​
> :lfao:​


 
Works for me....


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> Donde esta mi amiga Carol?  Necesitamos practicar ....
> 
> Doncha hate it when other people near you are speaking in another language?



I used to have a program with a Japanese supplier. I worked for a few years with many Japanese. They woudl say excsue and then break into Japanese and then come back to English. What would always make them smile was when I would interrupt them and give more information on the subject the were talking/arguing about.  Being that it was engineering and a subject of engineering I understand and work, I could figure out what they were talking about. Of course when it came time for food or the weather I was way out of my element.


----------



## shesulsa

Carol Kaur said:


> Carol dormía...pero ya regreso ahorita.


Mkay, you gotta tell me how you got the accented "i" - do you also know how to get the "n" with tilde? How about the upside down question mark and exclamation point?


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> Mkay, you gotta tell me how you got the accented &quot;i&quot; - do you also know how to get the &quot;n&quot; with tilde? How about the upside down question mark and exclamation point?


Put the cursor immediately after the letter you want to accent, then hit Alt-F4 for a list of options...


----------



## Carol

Very funny.  Alt-F4 is the universal shortcut to close a window/application. 

When I'm working, I will sometimes change the language of my system over to Spanish so I have access to the full Spanish alphabet.  If my system is in English, I've typically inserted the characters from charmap


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> Put the cursor immediately after the letter you want to accent, then hit Alt-F4 for a list of options...


It asks me if I'm sure I want to close the window.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I have nothing clever or useful to offer in this conversation. I just saw that there were 699 posts, and the 1-away-from-700 started to bother me so obsessively, that I just had to come back and tick the counter up one. Thank god that little bit of unbridled, unecessary neurotic anxiety is over.

D.


----------



## theletch1

Hey, Lisa, if you're gonna be in Mexico for any length of time you'll want the phrase "Oye! Donde esta el bano? Rapido, hombre, rapido!":ultracool
There should be an "enye" in bano but I can't get the tilde over my n either.


----------



## Lisa

theletch1 said:


> Hey, Lisa, if you're gonna be in Mexico for any length of time you'll want the phrase "Oye! Donde esta el bano? Rapido, hombre, rapido!":ultracool
> There should be an "enye" in bano but I can't get the tilde over my n either.



I am scared to ask what that means.......the "rapido! rapido!" has me concerned, lol.

This is my thought for the day:

I love my job...I love my job...  I love my job...  I love my job...  I love my job...


----------



## shesulsa

It's how you ask for the bathroom.

Poor Lisa - another rough day at work again?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I love my job...I love my job... I love my job... I love my job... I love my job...


 

Do we have the same job?

And I see Mr Chew is back to his usual cute self.


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> Do we have the same job?
> 
> And I see Mr Chew is back to his usual cute self.



Maybe we do? 

Chew's multiple personalities will be returning as soon as I can find some bloody time to work on them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Xue Sheng said:


> Do we have the same job?
> 
> And I see Mr Chew is back to his usual cute self.


 
Hey Xue glad to have you back hanging out on MartialTalk!


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> And I see Mr Chew is back to his usual cute self.





Lisa said:


> Chew's multiple personalities will be returning as soon as I can find some bloody time to work on them.



Nevermind...

Thanks to Bob Hubbard for the Chew's new persona


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Nevermind...
> 
> Thanks to Bob Hubbard for the Chew's new persona


Dayumn.  And I thought Klingons were ugly.

Huh? What? Oh ... did I just type that out loud?   

j/k j/k


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Dayumn.  And I thought Klingons were ugly.
> 
> Huh? What? Oh ... did I just type that out loud?
> 
> j/k j/k



Oh come now...don't ya just love the chest....:barf:


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Oh come now...don't ya just love the chest....:barf:


I'd .... love for it to go away ....  Jeez, what does he wear? 36DDD??


----------



## Kreth

[lame Shatner imitation]CHEEEWWWW![/lame Shatner imitation] :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kreth said:


> [lame Shatner imitation]CHEEEWWWW![/lame Shatner imitation] :lol:



:lol: I was thinking the same thing.  Nice!


----------



## terryl965

I need a drink cna somebody please open the bar!!!!!!!!!:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> I need a drink cna somebody please open the bar!!!!!!!!!:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer



And pour me a nice tall fish. Aka Bass Ale  

Going out for Monday night football tonight as usual, and should be fun. Enjoy the lounge


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I need a drink cna somebody please open the bar!!!!!!!!!:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer


 
What ya drinking????


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> What ya drinking????


 
Crown and coke, just something light.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Crown and coke, just something light.


 
If memory serves me correct Lisa hired me as a bartender..Soooooooo its coming right up...Shall I run you a tab????


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> If memory serves me correct Lisa hired me as a bartender..Soooooooo its coming right up...Shall I run you a tab????


 

Sure go ahead and pour yourself one a s well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Rich Parsons said:


> And pour me a nice tall fish. Aka Bass Ale
> 
> Going out for Monday night football tonight as usual, and should be fun. Enjoy the lounge


 
Rich I am definately jealous.  A night out for Monday night football sounds great.


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Rich I am definately jealous. A night out for Monday night football sounds great.


 

Brian guess what, me and Yolana just joined a wine tasting club here and also doing this three bottles a month for it members. So when you come down wine on us.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

terryl965 said:


> Brian guess what, me and Yolana just joined a wine tasting club here and also doing this three bottles a month for it members. So when you come down wine on us.


 
Ahh now Terry those are words that warm my heart.  We are voracious wine taster's up here.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Brian guess what, me and Yolana just joined a wine tasting club here and also doing this three bottles a month for it members. So when you come down wine on us.


 
I never drink...wine...I inhale the stuff..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> I never drink...wine...I inhale the stuff..


 
Well as a good friend of mine say's this is not a wine tasting party but a wine drinking party. :rofl:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I never drink...wine...I inhale the stuff..


 
I'm starting to like it.


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Ahh now Terry those are words that warm my heart. We are voracious wine taster's up here.


 

I know we joined a place called Wine Styles and man do they have the wine and crackers, still do not know why they have crackers?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

terryl965 said:


> I know we joined a place called Wine Styles and man do they have the wine and crackers, still do not know why they have crackers?


 
Some places like to use crackers, bread, etc. in between the drinks so that you can clear the taste from your mouth.  

The best wine I have ever had was a Blueberry port that the vineyard only produced fifty bottles of the stuff.  It was simply incredible!


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Some places like to use crackers, bread, etc. in between the drinks so that you can clear the taste from your mouth.
> 
> The best wine I have ever had was a Blueberry port that the vineyard only produced fifty bottles of the stuff. It was simply incredible!


 
Well I'm not that lucky yet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

terryl965 said:


> Well I'm not that lucky yet.


 
Well if you are in a wine club then you are well on your way!


I have to go and teach so I will catch up with you later.


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The best wine I have ever had was a Blueberry port that the vineyard only produced fifty bottles of the stuff. It was simply incredible!


 
The best for me was this port that one of the Combat Hapkido masters brought to Colorado one year..The hangover was worth it...


----------



## Drac

I gotta check with the owner and see if there is a Halloween party here this year..


----------



## theletch1

Drac said:


> The best for me was this port that one of the Combat Hapkido masters brought to Colorado one year..The hangover was worth it...


And THAT, my friends, is why I don't drink more than two glasses of wine at a time.  I've had hangovers (back in my wild and wooly USMC days) from everything from Tequila to Jack to moonshine and the worst was the wine hangover.  When I do drink wine, though, I enjoy a good Valpolicella with anything Italian.  I'm a homebrewer of beer (drinking a fresh Irish Stout right now) and have a couple friends who do the wine but we haven't shared back and forth much.  Do you find that beer brewers and vinters are just different folks or do they share the same passion with different flavor?


----------



## Drac

I tell ya letch there was a time in my bouncer days that I could drink beer and do shooters of brandy all night long without worry..


----------



## theletch1

Drac said:


> I tell ya letch there was a time in my bouncer days that I could drink beer and do shooters of brandy all night long without worry..


When I was drinking heavy my drink was always a shot of Jack Black with a Bud chaser.  All night long and still get up for PT bright and early.  Nowadays, I just look at a bottle and my head hurts.  I have noticed that I can drink more homebrewed beer than I can store bought and not have any residual effect.  Two Buds and my head hurts, no buzz, just headache.  My homebrew has more alchohol in it but doesn't give me the noggin' pain.


----------



## Drac

theletch1 said:


> I just look at a bottle and my head hurts. I have noticed that I can drink more homebrewed beer than I can store bought and not have any residual effect. Two Buds and my head hurts, no buzz, just headache. My homebrew has more alchohol in it but doesn't give me the noggin' pain.


 
How well I know that..One of my college students that worked as a bartender for me said that store bought beer had minute traces of for-mal-da-hyde in it, he said that's what casued the headaches...


----------



## theletch1

Drac said:


> How well I know that..One of my college students that worked as a bartender for me said that store bought beer had minute traces of for-mal-da-hyde in it, he said that's what casued the headaches...


So that's why they call getting drunk "gettin' pickled."


----------



## Ceicei

Drac said:


> How well I know that..One of my college students that worked as a bartender for me said that store bought beer had minute traces of for-mal-da-hyde in it, he said that's what casued the headaches...



So what's the point of putting formaldehyde in there?  Trying to get ahead of embalming?  

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac

They way this kind said it was a by-product of the preservation process...Hey I'm just repeating what I was told..


----------



## theletch1

Unlike wine, beer doesn't get better with age.  Once the fermentation (1st and 2nd stage) is done and the beer has been conditioned in the bottle or force carbonated in a cask beer will start to lose it's "freshness".  Hence the "born on" date of one of the big breweries.  My understanding is that there are certain additives to help maintain the beer at a certain level of taste.  After about a month in dark bottles you can start to thell a big difference in the taste.


----------



## Drac

theletch1 said:


> After about a month in dark bottles you can start to thell a big difference in the taste.


 
Very true..By the 2nd or 3rd one I really can't taste anything..


----------



## HKphooey

theletch1 said:


> Unlike wine, beer doesn't get better with age. Once the fermentation (1st and 2nd stage) is done and the beer has been conditioned in the bottle or force carbonated in a cask beer will start to lose it's "freshness". Hence the "born on" date of one of the big breweries. My understanding is that there are certain additives to help maintain the beer at a certain level of taste. After about a month in dark bottles you can start to thell a big difference in the taste.


 
That is why I am sure to drink them up quickly.


----------



## Drac

Skanky beer is bad but skanky wine is WORSE..


----------



## Drac

Hey Boss Lady,,We gonna have a Halloween party/costume contest here in the lounge??? Chew can be a judge..


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> Hey Boss Lady,,We gonna have a Halloween party/costume contest here in the lounge??? Chew can be a judge..


 
He can have some great prizes..Winners get a date with Rich Parsons...


----------



## morph4me

Ceicei said:


> So what's the point of putting formaldehyde in there? Trying to get ahead of embalming?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Helps prevent the liver damage, the alcohol damages the liver, the formaldehyde preserves it so they zero each other out.

I may not know the correct answer, but I can come up with something that sounds plausible


----------



## terryl965

It is 7anm will somebody open the bar?


----------



## JBrainard

terryl965 said:


> It is 7anm will somebody open the bar?


 
We could find a Ninja and ask them to pick the lock.


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> We could find a Ninja and ask them to pick the lock.


 
Yes we could, but damm it is late and time for a drink.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> We could find a Ninja and ask them to pick the lock.


 


terryl965 said:


> Yes we could, but damm it is late and time for a drink.


 
Hold your horses guys,the barkeeps here..OK belly up to the bar and name your poison..


----------



## Kreth

Why would I pick the lock for the rest of you when I can sneak in and pilfer the alcohol for myself?


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Why would I pick the lock for the rest of you when I can sneak in and pilfer the alcohol for myself?


 
Look out for Chew...


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Look out for Chew...


I'm sure Chew will be happy with the nice bloody steak I brought just for that purpose...
Eaither that, or the "Look, **** ******!"


----------



## Drac

Lol


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> I'm sure Chew will be happy with the nice bloody steak I brought just for that purpose...
> Eaither that, or the "Look, **** ******!"



OMG...coffee hurts when it is spit out your nose...*cough cough....


Chew don't go for stuff like that.  Too chewy... (hardy har har har)


----------



## Drac

So boss lady should I decorate for a Halloween party???


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> Chew don't go for stuff like that. Too chewy... (hardy har har har)


Plus that unibrow would give him one hell of a hairball... :rofl:


----------



## Drac

:lfao::lfao:


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> So boss lady should I decorate for a Halloween party???



Go for it.


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> Plus that unibrow would give him one hell of a hairball... :rofl:



:lfao:  too funny...


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> Go for it.


 
I couldn't think of a way to decorate the lounge besides changing my banner...


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> I couldn't think of a way to decorate the lounge besides changing my banner...



Whoot!  Works for me!


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> Plus that unibrow would give him one hell of a hairball... :rofl:


TFF!


----------



## Lisa

WhooHoo!

Everyone say thank you to Andrew Green for the Halloween Theme on MT!


----------



## Drac

THANKS Andrew!!!


----------



## Lisa

He likes Keith's.

I think I will buy the next round.

Fish Beer for everyone! Whoot!


----------



## Drac

OK Folks..The boss lady says we are gonna have a Halloween party here in Lisa's lounge...There will be prizes for the best costume...Don't dress as a tree cause Xue will be here and you know how he gets around trees...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> OK Folks..The boss lady says we are gonna have a Halloween party here in Lisa's lounge...There will be prizes for the best costume...Don't dress as a tree cause Xue will be here and you know how he gets around trees...


 

Did someone say *TREES!!!!! :EG:*
:boing2:

And to Andrew, nice background, this rounds on me :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> WhooHoo!
> 
> Everyone say thank you to Andrew Green for the Halloween Theme on MT!



Thanks, Andrew!  Very topical and cool looking!  Although those eyes are kinda creeping me out when I try to read...


----------



## morph4me

I'm ready, let's party


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> Everyone say thank you to Andrew Green for the Halloween Theme on MT!


 
I did on the "What the..?" thread, but I'll say it again: The Halloween theme is pretty bitchin'.

For Halloween I'm going as a black metal fan with thining hair.... Oh, wait... crap.


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> I did on the "What the..?" thread, but I'll say it again: The Halloween theme is pretty bitchin'.
> 
> For Halloween I'm going as a black metal fan with thining hair.... Oh, wait... crap.



:lfao:


----------



## Kacey

JBrainard said:


> For Halloween I'm going as a black metal fan with thining hair.... Oh, wait... crap.



That's okay - my middle school students keep asking what I'm going to be for Halloween, and I keep telling them I'm going to dress as a teacher - and then they just look at me funny... how to mess with adolescents' minds!


----------



## Kreth

I think I've mentioned this before... A few years ago, I went as a priest (it's pretty popular here for the bars to have Halloween parties), complete with an altar boy (a doll) with his arms around my waist and face against my crotch. Reactions ranged from "That's disgusting!" to "Nice! Can I buy you a beer?"


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> I think I've mentioned this before... A few years ago, I went as a priest (it's pretty popular here for the bars to have Halloween parties), complete with an altar boy (a doll) with his arms around my waist and face against my crotch. Reactions ranged from "That's disgusting!" to "Nice! Can I buy you a beer?"


Did your girl friend follow you around in her nun costume carrying a ruler?


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:


> I think I've mentioned this before... A few years ago, I went as a priest (it's pretty popular here for the bars to have Halloween parties), complete with an altar boy (a doll) with his arms around my waist and face against my crotch. Reactions ranged from "That's disgusting!" to "Nice! Can I buy you a beer?"


 

Only from you Kreth


----------



## shesulsa

I'm gonna start calling him Father Kreth.


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> I'm gonna start calling him Father Kreth.


 
I will second that.


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> I think I've mentioned this before... A few years ago, I went as a priest (it's pretty popular here for the bars to have Halloween parties), complete with an altar boy (a doll) with his arms around my waist and face against my crotch. Reactions ranged from "That's disgusting!" to "Nice! Can I buy you a beer?"



Ya know... I don't need these mental images considering where I work... :barf:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Ya know... I don't need these mental images considering where I work... :barf:


Come on Lisa seeing kreth walking around like that would make the whole office just stop working and go home early.


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Come on Lisa seeing kreth walking around like that would make the whole office just stop working and go home early.



I work in a seminary, Terry.  I am surrounded by Priests and men training to be priests.....


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> I work in a seminary, Terry. I am surrounded by Priests and men training to be priests.....


 
*Watching Terry insert foot in mouth*


----------



## shesulsa

:uhyeah:  *puts out hand for ruler*


----------



## JBrainard

Well, it's been fun (and somewhat disturbing) guys and dolls, but I've got to stagger out of the lounge and call it a night. To all I don't see on the threads tomorrow: Have a wonderfully evil Halloween


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Come on Lisa seeing kreth walking around like that would make the whole office just stop working and go home early.


 


Lisa said:


> I work in a seminary, Terry. I am surrounded by Priests and men training to be priests.....


 
Lisa - Terry
 :whip:


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Well, it's been fun (and somewhat disturbing) guys and dolls, but I've got to stagger out of the lounge and call it a night. To all I don't see on the threads tomorrow: Have a wonderfully evil Halloween



You too!  Don't eat too much of your kid's candy!


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Come on Lisa seeing kreth walking around like that would make the whole office just stop working and go home early.





Xue Sheng said:


> Lisa - Terry
> :whip:



LOL!  Its okay, how was he suppose to know I was being serious when I said the mental images are just too much.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> I work in a seminary, Terry. I am surrounded by Priests and men training to be priests.....


 
Terry opens mouth and inserts foot. I'm sorry Lisa. I did not know this.


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> Terry opens mouth and inserts foot. I'm sorry Lisa. I did not know this.



Its okay, Terry.  LOL.  The whole thing is kinda funny.


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Lisa - Terry
> :whip:


 

Man hit me somemore, sometimes being stupid is not fun.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Its okay, Terry. LOL. The whole thing is kinda funny.


 
Not for me, some time I speak without thinking.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Man hit me somemore, sometimes being stupid is not fun.


 
Hey, we all do it from time to time....well I never do.. .but I hear others do :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa

Who's drinking with me tonight?  I am off work for the next six days and feel the need to celebrate!


----------



## Carol

*appears from out of nowhere*

I'll drink with you Lisa but I'll have to stick with tea cuz I'm still on the clock.


----------



## Lisa

Carol Kaur said:


> *appears from out of nowhere*
> 
> I'll drink with you Lisa but I'll have to stick with tea cuz I'm still on the clock.



I am suppose to go to shooting practice tonight but I just can't seem to get my butt off the couch and go.

It is suppose to snow tonight.  It's depressing so I will stay here in the lounge where it is warm and friendly.


----------



## Carol

Ohhhh....don't say that four-letter word that begins with "S"


----------



## jfarnsworth

Lisa said:


> Chew's multiple personalities will be returning as soon as I can find some bloody time to work on them.


 
Whoa, nice new avatar!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Who's drinking with me tonight?  I am off work for the next six days and feel the need to celebrate!



6 days off!!!!!  I'm jealous... but I'll join you in that drink!


----------



## Drac

I must abstain from drinking until the the banquet in Lexington on the 9th, so I have what Carol is having..


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> I am suppose to go to shooting practice tonight but I just can't seem to get my butt off the couch and go.
> 
> It is suppose to snow tonight.  It's depressing so I will stay here in the lounge where it is warm and friendly.



It is supposed to snow here in lower Michiagn on Tuesday. I guess I know where it will be coming from. 

Oh well it is hard to stop the movement of the planet through space and time as we perceive it. 

I would like to go shooting myself. 

But I will have some SoBe with you tonight.


----------



## terryl965

I need a drink so lets start partying.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I need a drink so lets start partying.


 
Terry's buying...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> Terry's buying...



Sounds good to me!


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> Terry's buying...


 
I'll have a rum and coke, top shelf please.


----------



## Drac

Sam Adams Light, please...


----------



## Drac

SOOOO, who is gonna be the bouncer for tonights Halloween party?? Any nominations?????


----------



## tshadowchaser

not me I am drinking already  guess charlie will be teaching class tonight.

now as for bounceing i entend to warch a few things bounce but no bouncers


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> SOOOO, who is gonna be the bouncer for tonights Halloween party?? Any nominations?????


 
Just keep Chew next to the door and there should be no problems.


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> I'm gonna start calling him Father Kreth.


Heh... my band will actually have a song on our next CD on the whole abusive priest issue, working title is ...For I Have Sinned.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Just keep Chew next to the door and there should be no problems.


 

We still need some one to toss out the first drunk...With any luck it will be ME.........


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> Heh... my band will actually have a song on our next CD on the whole abusive priest issue, working title is ...For I Have Sinned.


 
Great concept for a song. If you can, try to work into the lyrics how the arch-daisies hid the whole sordid affair. I think that was one of the most ****ed up things about that whole mess.


----------



## Lisa

Chew is bouncer tonight.  He is sharpening his fangs as we speak.  Been a long while since he has taken a bite out of someone's ***.


----------



## Kreth

JBrainard said:


> Great concept for a song. If you can, try to work into the lyrics how the arch-daisies hid the whole sordid affair. I think that was one of the most ****ed up things about that whole mess.


Yeah, we've got that covered. The lyrics are from the POV of the abused child, now an adult.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Chew is bouncer tonight. He is sharpening his fangs as we speak. Been a long while since he has taken a bite out of someone's ***.


 
Well the decorations are up...I've restocked the coolers and the wells, so I guess we are ready..


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> Yeah, we've got that covered. The lyrics are from the POV of the abused child, now an adult.


 
*Not trying to bring anybody down with the following statement.*
Since I'm part of that unfortunate club, you could always send me the lyrics and I could check it over for phycological accuracy.


----------



## Kreth

JBrainard said:


> *Not trying to bring anybody down with the following statement.*
> Since I'm part of that unfortunate club, you could always send me the lyrics and I could check it over for phycological accuracy.


Nothing personal, but we're really protective of our unpublished original stuff. We threw a guy out of our rehearsal a while back for looking through my lyrics notebook.


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Well the decorations are up...I've restocked the coolers and the wells, so I guess we are ready..


 
Great when are you going to start to serve? I'm waiting


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> Nothing personal, but we're really protective of our unpublished original stuff. We threw a guy out of our rehearsal a while back for looking through my lyrics notebook.


 
No offense taken. My wife is a writer, and I've thought about patenting a few of my electronics ideas. I dig where you're coming from.


----------



## Kacey

JBrainard said:


> I'll have a rum and coke, top shelf please.



Those are good (Captain Morgan's dark) - but given the cool snap, I'll have hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps, please!


----------



## Drac

The Bar has been open...No tabs tonight unless the boss ok's it..Too many forgetfull people here..


----------



## dubljay

Crown over ice for me... This round's on me.


----------



## Drac

dubljay said:


> Crown over ice for me... This round's on me.


 
Belly up to the bar..dubljay's buying....


----------



## Lisa

Slow night tonight.  Only 12 trick or treaters so far.  I have enough candy for 100


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Slow night tonight. Only 12 trick or treaters so far. I have enough candy for 100


 
We went through about 150 pieces...It just eneded here about 1/2 hr ago..Plenty left over for those nights of cravings..


----------



## Drac

Common folks drink up...Lisa has to support Chew...


----------



## Lisa

Belly up to the bar folks.  Drinks are on the house if you are honoring someone you lost in the armed forces or someone you want to send good wishes to for the job they did or are doing.

To my great uncle who was wounded in WWII.

:cheers:


----------



## terryl965

To my beloved Father W.R. Stoker Sr, WW II and Korea you are always missed.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> To my beloved Father W.R. Stoker Sr, WW II and Korea you are always missed.


 
I hoist a glass in his memory..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I hoist a glass in his memory..


 

Thank you as always.


----------



## shesulsa

A glass raised to all who served - ever.

Another one raised for my cousins who served in Vietnam, FIL who served in Korea, father and all my uncles who all served in WWII and Pearl Harbor, grandfathers who served in WWI, etc.

And yet another to the gentleman outside Safeway today who kissed my cheek for donating a sawbuck to the VFW and got a kiss back; and to all his disabled buddies who still do battle to this day in oh so many ways.

And finally, here's to Chew ... we need to send you after OBL.

:cheers:


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> A glass raised to all who served - ever.


I'll drink to that, and a happy belated birthday to the jarheads on the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

shesulsa said:


> A glass raised to all who served - ever.



Agreed.  And a glass to all (my relatives included) who died in various concentration camps - and to those who survived to tell the truth.  "Never to forgive, never to forget" is based not in a lack of compassion, but on a fear that forgiveness leads to forgetting, and forgetting leads to repeats of such atrocities.


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> To my beloved Father W.R. Stoker Sr, WW II and Korea you are always missed.


 


shesulsa said:


> A glass raised to all who served - ever.
> 
> Another one raised for my cousins who served in Vietnam, FIL who served in Korea, father and all my uncles who all served in WWII and Pearl Harbor, grandfathers who served in WWI, etc.
> 
> And yet another to the gentleman outside Safeway today who kissed my cheek for donating a sawbuck to the VFW and got a kiss back; and to all his disabled buddies who still do battle to this day in oh so many ways.
> 
> And finally, here's to Chew ... we need to send you after OBL.
> 
> :cheers:


 


Kacey said:


> Agreed. And a glass to all (my relatives included) who died in various concentration camps - and to those who survived to tell the truth. "Never to forgive, never to forget" is based not in a lack of compassion, but on a fear that forgiveness leads to forgetting, and forgetting leads to repeats of such atrocities.


 
:asian:  :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Agreed. And a glass to all (my relatives included) who died in various concentration camps - and to those who survived to tell the truth. "Never to forgive, never to forget" is based not in a lack of compassion, but on a fear that forgiveness leads to forgetting, and forgetting leads to repeats of such atrocities.


 
Well said Kacey...Bravo..


----------



## Lisa

Raise a glass and join me please.

A year ago today my dad went in for heart surgery.  Although he never recovered and didn't pass away until February of this year, I feel that today truly marks the day I lost him.

During the three plus months he was in Intensive Care, I saw only glimpses of his personality.  It was one of compassion, love and most of all humor.  His ability to laugh at himself warmed many hearts.

My dad liked nothing more then sitting at the bar and drinking a beer (or several  ) with his old union buddies, "holding court" as they called it.  Long discussions that would last late into the night regarding health and safety, job security and fair pay.  He was a union pioneer here in Manitoba starting off as the union representative for Winnipeg Hydro, then negotiator and President of the largest Manitoba local.  In his final years he was the Education Director, teaching courses on pre-retirement, negotiations and fair and ethical work practices.  For years after he retired the younger union negotiators would still call on him for his opinion and wisdom, both of which he gladly shared.

To George, I love you and miss you immensely.  :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Two glasses raised here, Lisa - one for your Daddy George and one for you.

:cheers:


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Two glasses raised here, Lisa - one for your Daddy George and one for you.
> 
> :cheers:


 
I whole heartily agree


----------



## Sukerkin

I'll happily raise a glass to the memory of a man much loved by his daughter.


----------



## Kreth

Here's to George. Sounds like a decent guy, even for a Canadian. 

:cheers:


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> Here's to George. Sounds like a decent guy, even for a Canadian.
> 
> :cheers:



  can always count on you to make me smile


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> Raise a glass and join me please.
> 
> A year ago today my dad went in for heart surgery. Although he never recovered and didn't pass away until February of this year, I feel that today truly marks the day I lost him.
> 
> During the three plus months he was in Intensive Care, I saw only glimpses of his personality. It was one of compassion, love and most of all humor. His ability to laugh at himself warmed many hearts.
> 
> My dad liked nothing more then sitting at the bar and drinking a beer (or several  ) with his old union buddies, "holding court" as they called it. Long discussions that would last late into the night regarding health and safety, job security and fair pay. He was a union pioneer here in Manitoba starting off as the union representative for Winnipeg Hydro, then negotiator and President of the largest Manitoba local. In his final years he was the Education Director, teaching courses on pre-retirement, negotiations and fair and ethical work practices. For years after he retired the younger union negotiators would still call on him for his opinion and wisdom, both of which he gladly shared.
> 
> To George, I love you and miss you immensely. :cheers:


A man who commands that kind of love, loyalty, and respect from family, friends and coworkers is a very rich man indeed. :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

Today is my 30th anniversary, the next round is on me. I'd like to propose a toast to my greatest supporter and harshest critic, my staunchest ally and my nemises, my lover, soulmate and best friend. To my wife Beth, I'm looking forward to the next 30.  :cheers:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Today is my 30th anniversary, the next round is on me. I'd like to propose a toast to my greatest supporter and harshest critic, my staunchest ally and my nemises, my lover, soulmate and best friend. To my wife Beth, I'm looking forward to the next 30. :cheers:


 
Congrtas to you and Beth may the next thirty be as happy as the last.:cheers:


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> Today is my 30th anniversary, the next round is on me. I'd like to propose a toast to my greatest supporter and harshest critic, my staunchest ally and my nemises, my lover, soulmate and best friend. To my wife Beth, I'm looking forward to the next 30.  :cheers:



To Beth and Tom.  Congratulations on 30 years together.  You both prove that all good things take time, patience and love to be worth anything.

:cheers:

Lisa


----------



## Drac

Congrats Beth and Tom..Barkeep, a bottle of your best bubbly for the happy couple....


----------



## shesulsa

To Tom and Beth - a lasting legacy.  :asian:

:cheers:


----------



## Drac

Hey, we all gotta buy Shesulsa a shot for her birthday..OK dear, name your poison.....


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Hey, we all gotta buy Shesulsa a shot for her birthday..OK dear, name your poison.....


My husband bought me some Tarantula I really liked but Tequila makes me do really stupid things.

How about some Makers Mark?


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> My husband bought me some Tarantula I really liked but Tequila makes me do really stupid things.
> 
> How about some Makers Mark?


 

Its your birthday and I'm buying...Or should I order you a dbl Tequila????


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Its your birthday and I'm buying...Or should I order you a dbl Tequila????


LMAO!  Sure - here's my shotglass:


----------



## morph4me

Everybody's entitled to do stupid things on their birthdays. Barkeep! Tequila for the lady :drink2tha:drinky:


----------



## JBrainard

Barkeep, please pour me a pint of good beer. Why? Because I can't afford one out here in the real world. :wah:


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> Barkeep, please pour me a pint of good beer. Why? Because I can't afford one out here in the real world. :wah:


 
In that case line em up till he drops.


----------



## JBrainard

terryl965 said:


> In that case line em up till he drops.


 
Thanks, man.


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> Thanks, man.


 

You are welcome


----------



## shesulsa

....oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my heaad .....


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> ....oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my heaad .....


 

Just how many tequlias did you have???? and whomever barfed in the potted plants I'm gonna sic Chew on ya..


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Just how many tequlias did you have???? and whomever barfed in the potted plants I'm gonna sic Chew on ya..



.... nooooo ... loud doggie bad .... ooooooowwwiee....

... did you see the size of my glass?  owwwwwww ....


----------



## terryl965

Can the badtender just leave the bottle been a long day :rofl:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> .... nooooo ... loud doggie bad .... ooooooowwwiee....
> 
> ... did you see the size of my glass? owwwwwww ....


 
Yes I did...You certainly outdid yourself..The photos will remain locked in the bosses vault..


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Yes I did...You certainly outdid yourself..The photos will remain locked in the bosses vault..


 
Oh, was i supposed to leave the ones I took?:uhohh:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Oh, was i supposed to leave the ones I took?:uhohh:


 

Of course not you was to publish them for all to see.


----------



## Drac

By the powers invested in me as a bartender for thsi fine establishment, I hereby declare the wake for the Rep System in progress...Name your poison....


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> By the powers invested in me as a bartender for thsi fine establishment, I hereby declare the wake for the Rep System in progress...Name your poison....


 

Crown and set up everyone for me run the tap it will be a long day


----------



## theletch1

Just a Guiness for me, thanks.  I have an advanced class in a couple of hours.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Crown and set up everyone for me run the tap it will be a long day


 
Done...


----------



## Sukerkin

I think that I'll console myself with a warming Auchantoshan - Imperial measure please ... in fact, I'll take the bottle ... that'll make training entertaining this afternoon :lol:.  Better get practising my Finger Counting kata ROFL.


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> I think that I'll console myself with a warming Auchantoshan - Imperial measure please ... in fact, I'll take the bottle ... that'll make training entertaining this afternoon :lol:. Better get practising my Finger Counting kata ROFL.


 
Here ya go...


----------



## Kacey

7:40 am is more than a tad early for me to drink (alcohol, anyway) - hot chocolate with whipped cream, and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> 7:40 am is more than a tad early for me to drink (alcohol, anyway) - hot chocolate with whipped cream, and keep 'em coming.


 
Ya want a little something extra in there to warm you you?? A shot of Baileys or Ameretto Di Sorono???


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> Ya want a little something extra in there to warm you you?? A shot of Baileys or Ameretto Di Sorono???



Peppermint schnapps... mint chocolate...mmmmm


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Peppermint schnapps... mint chocolate...mmmmm


 
Coming right up...


----------



## Drac

As soon as Exile is tanked, I mean properly motivated we will have him delivery the eulogy to the dear departed rep system...


----------



## exile

The only alcohol I can drink in the morning without penalty seems to be Champagne and orange juice... any chance I could get one or two of those? It doesn't have to be Champagne&#8212;a nice Cava (_way_ less espensive!) will do just as well... so long as it's bubbly and dry, it's all good...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> The only alcohol I can drink in the morning without penalty seems to be Champagne and orange juice... any chance I could get one or two of those? It doesn't have to be Champagnea nice Cava (_way_ less espensive!) will do just as well... so long as it's bubbly and dry, it's all good...


 
Can do..One of my favorite places in Ft Laud Fla is Rock Manor and their famous Bloody Mary Sunday Brunch..If that wasnt to your taste they always had PLENTY of champagne and OJ..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Can do..One of my favorite places in Ft Laud Fla is Rock Manor and their famous Bloody Mary Sunday Brunch..If that wasnt to your taste they always had PLENTY of champagne and OJ..



Hey, that's right, I'd forgotten... Bloody Marys are also something I can drink in the morning (if the barkeep has a light hand with the vodka, particularly if s/he also has a family-secret-type spice recipe for the drink (I've had some Bloody Ms that were the best-tasting part of the whole meal)). Sure, let's set 'em up and drink to our dear departed Glory Days. :waah:


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Hey, that's right, I'd forgotten... Bloody Marys are also something I can drink in the morning (if the barkeep has a light hand with the vodka, particularly if s/he also has a family-secret-type spice recipe for the drink (I've had some Bloody Ms that were the best-tasting part of the whole meal)). Sure, let's set 'em up and drink to our dear departed Glory Days. :waah:


 
Gawd..The* BEST* bloody marys I've ever had were in *"Nawlins"* on Burbon Street,,The bar keep refused to part with the recipe...Had a few before an evening performance of Hanna Barbaras cartoon cavalcade, I learned NEVER to drink again and then go on stage under those hot lights...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Gawd..The* BEST* bloody marys I've ever had were in *"Nawlins"* on Burbon Street,,The bar keep refused to part with the recipe...Had a few before an evening performance of Hanna Barbaras cartoon cavalcade, I learned NEVER to drink again and then go on stage under those hot lights...



That's the dark side of show business, eh? The show must go on, sure, but with a lethal hangover???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Drac said:


> As soon as Exile is tanked, I mean properly motivated we will have him delivery the eulogy to the dear departed rep system...


"Here I Sit,
Broken Hearted.

Tried to Rep,
but only Farted."


----------



## Kreth

Bob Hubbard said:


> "Here I Sit,
> Broken Hearted.
> 
> Tried to Rep,
> but only Farted."


"Here I sit,
Tired and poor,
Giving birth
To another rep whore." 

:lol:


----------



## Lisa

Here I sit,
wanting my star

so I will whine
In Lisa's Bar

:lol2:


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> As soon as Exile is tanked, I mean properly motivated we will have him delivery the eulogy to the dear departed rep system...



I'mmmm .... wrrkingg on ith.... :drinkbeer: :drinkbeer:


----------



## arnisador

*Rick*: How can you close me up? On what grounds?  
*Captain Renault*: I'm shocked, SHOCKED to find that repping is going on in here!


----------



## exile

OK... here goes...my eulogy:

First, I want to thank you all for the grand times we had with the glorious old rep system, and the great discussions and arguments that fueled it and in turn got energy from it. And for being my pals on the best MA forum on Planet Earth.

Things look dark and quiet now, and we need to take a little bit of time to get used to starting over. But I know, and you know, that those stars are gonna shine again here one day... and I hope that we're all still here to see 'em.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

More Pretzles!  Mongo like pretzles.


----------



## shesulsa

Pretzel-gram for Mongo!  Pretzel-gram for Mongo!


----------



## Sukerkin

exile said:


> OK... here goes...my eulogy:
> 
> First, I want to thank you all for the grand times we had with the glorious old rep system, and the great discussions and arguments that fueled it and in turn got energy from it. And for being my pals on the best MA forum on Planet Earth.
> 
> Things look dark and quiet now, and we need to take a little bit of time to get used to starting over. But I know, and you know, that those stars are gonna shine again here one day... and I hope that we're all still here to see 'em.


 
All say "Aye!" - see, that's what you get when you lock-out rep in the Bar ... "Me Too!" posts ROFL.


----------



## Kreth

I just realized (thanks to Lisa's avatar) that today is World Aids Day. What am I thinking, I should be out having unprotected sex with multiple partners and sharing some needles. And I can't wait until World Herpes Day!


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> I just realized (thanks to Lisa's avatar) that today is World Aids Day. What am I thinking, I should be out having unprotected sex with multiple partners and sharing some needles. And I can't wait until World Herpes Day!


:lol2:
What color is _that_ ribbon?


----------



## Kacey

shesulsa said:


> :lol2:
> What color is _that_ ribbon?



I'm kind of afraid to speculate!


----------



## Drac

Twinkle, twinkle little gold stars,how I wonder where you are..Join me in a shot anyone???


----------



## morph4me

I'll join you Drac, and I'd like to propose a toast to the Little Gold Star thread that's going to be silent for a long time by the looks of it. I'm looking forward to being around to congratulate the first person to make it again


----------



## exile

It goes without saying that I'm joining Drac in drink...

...but I'll say it anyway, just so no one will think I'm pretending otherwise!


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> :lol2:
> What color is _that_ ribbon?


It's an attractive yellowish-green. Oh wait, maybe that was the World Syphillis Day ribbon...


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> It's an attractive yellowish-green. Oh wait, maybe that was the World Syphillis Day ribbon...



It would have to be wet looking and drippy.

Damn.....:barf:


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> It would have to be wet looking and drippy.


Having never had either, I just picked a sickly color combo. You have something you want to share with the group, Lisa? :idunno:



:uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> Having never had either, I just picked a sickly color combo. You have something you want to share with the group, Lisa? :idunno:
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



Only a dploma in Nursing, Kreth.  And a few years working a walk in clinic.  So, when I say "They all look the same", They really do and no ones is more "special"


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> They really do and no ones is more "special"


That's not what Father Damien told me... :angel:


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> That's not what Father Damien told me... :angel:



Oh gawd, Kreth....


ewww


ewww


eewwww!!!

I work with Priests!!!!!!!!


ewww

ewww


eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

:lfao:


----------



## Carol

Sometimes I walk in on the strangest conversations 

Uhhh...I'll just take a glass of wine and will sit quietly over here


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> I work with Priests!!!!!!!!


You should be safe, you're not a pre-adolescent boy... :rofl:


----------



## Sukerkin

:Snurkle:  Of course, I'm far too innnocent of the ways of the world to understand any of the subtext above ...

As to raising a glass, well, now that the sun has set, I'm allowed, as an English gentleman, to indulge in the demon drink - sadly, my wine store is looking a bit bare at the moment ...

{clinking of bottles} 

hummm, French ... French ... French ... garrgh ... is there no decent wine in here? 

{more clinking of bottles and casting of an envious eye at the gorgeous reds that Lady S is free to enjoy and I am not}

A-ha!  {seizes bottle of Australian Chardonnay}  It's Jacob's Creek but not too bad a variatal for all that.

Where was I?  Oh yes.  I raise a glass to the memory of Rep Systems gone but not forgotten.  We loved the galaxy of stars that our friends shared with us and it is sad that we shall no longer need shades to read one of *Exiles* posts and shall have to get a tan elsewhere ...

... TAN!?  Who am I fooling?  I'm a middle-Englander in the throes of oncoming winter; I'll be lucky to pass as white rather than blue :lol:.

All that being now past, let us charge our glasses once more and drink to kindly comments made sotto voce.  For points may no longer win prizes but the sentiments are a prize worth keeping.


----------



## Lisa

Damn..

I will go get the cheese.

Didn't know there were these kind of parties in the lounge.

Chew goes away for one day and look what happens.  He won't be a happy puppy come tomorrow. 

:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

*Hauls in a case of 1994 Sokol Blossor Chardonnay Reserve*

You web-footed wine enthusiasts should recognize this label and vintage.  Now if I can just coax Tellner to bring in that smoked salmon of his ....


----------



## Drac

The BEST red wine comes form Italy..


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> By the powers invested in me as a bartender for thsi fine establishment, I hereby declare the wake for the Rep System in progress...Name your poison....



As I tried Marriage once and it did not kill me, maybe I should try some Hemlock for my poison.  

But I prefer to drink a nice red or amber ale.  

Thanks


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> As I tried Marriage once and it did not kill me, maybe I should try some Hemlock for my poison.
> 
> But I prefer to drink a nice red or amber ale.
> 
> Thanks


 
All bad puns users are refered to Mr Chew...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Drac said:


> All bad puns users are refered to Mr Chew...


:lisafault:


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> :lol2:
> What color is _that_ ribbon?




A nice rode pink with purple spots.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> All bad puns users are refered to Mr Chew...



:lisafault:

I will of course always except the wisdon of Darth Chew.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> :lisafault:



LOL! Too much! Make me a smiley too!


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> :lisafault:



OMG, I have my own smilie!  :boing:

This soooooooooo makes up for the fact that I don't have a hands in my face one!

I love you Bobo!


----------



## Ping898

Hey Lisa,

I just saw Chew's older brother on the road.  There was a liscence plate that read "Doc Chew"  We were driving through a snow storm though so Chew might want to call his brother and make sure he got home ok!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> OMG, I have my own smilie!  :boing:
> 
> This soooooooooo makes up for the fact that I don't have a hands in my face one!
> 
> I love you Bobo!



Lisa,

I thought bob added the following for me alone:

:feedtroll
:trollsign
But then I realized what an internet troll is and not just one in size.  

So then I thought he added:
inky1:

Just for me, as I really love Pinky! He is great. 

But to have one with your own saying and name, All I can say is I am jealous and green with Envy.  

:lisafault::knight2:


----------



## shesulsa

I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## Lisa

Ping898 said:


> Hey Lisa,
> 
> I just saw Chew's older brother on the road.  There was a liscence plate that read "Doc Chew"  We were driving through a snow storm though so Chew might want to call his brother and make sure he got home ok!



I want that license plate!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I add em in as I find em and remember to add em in.


----------



## Lisa

Rich Parsons said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I thought bob added the following for me alone:
> 
> :feedtroll
> :trollsign
> But then I realized what an internet troll is and not just one in size.
> 
> So then I thought he added:
> inky1:
> 
> Just for me, as I really love Pinky! He is great.
> 
> But to have one with your own saying and name, All I can say is I am jealous and green with Envy.
> 
> :lisafault::knight2:





shesulsa said:


> I'm extremely jealous.



I am truly lucky he found this one by accident.  Seems there are other Lisa's on other forums that seem to get blamed for everything, lol


----------



## arnisador

Lisa said:


> Seems there are other Lisa's on other forums that seem to get blamed for everything, lol




This could be the birth of new religion.

Can I be a priest?


----------



## Lisa

arnisador said:


> This could be the birth of new religion.
> 
> Can I be a priest?



Only if you can play bartender as well.


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> This could be the birth of new religion.
> 
> Can I be a priest?


Just so long as you don't hang with the likes of Michael Jackson.  And don't expect me at the alter any time soon either; if you think Lisa's bad, you should see the mess Chew leaves in the staff room.


----------



## arnisador

Lisa said:


> Only if you can play bartender as well.



What's a religion without alcohol?


----------



## Kreth

arnisador said:


> What's a religion without alcohol?


Methodism? :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa

Ugh. What a morning.

Maker's double ... up.


----------



## Drac

Wow!!! No one's been here since the 3rd...How's Lisa gonna afford to pay the rent and feed Chew???


----------



## morph4me

She's using her winnings from the casino


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I thought Chew would just eat her youngest.


----------



## shesulsa

SFC JeffJ said:


> I thought Chew would just eat her youngest.


:rofl:

Well, hell ... I'll man the till until The Chewster returns.  First round on me!

_*Here's to a Furry Christmas and a Happy Chew Year! *_


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Well, hell ... I'll man the till until The Chewster returns. First round on me!
> 
> _*Here's to a Furry Christmas and a Happy Chew Year! *_


 
Sam Adams Light for me...


----------



## shesulsa

Sam for the gentleman. Anyone else?


----------



## Drac

SFC JeffJ said:


> I thought Chew would just eat her youngest.


 
I thought Chew was a male??


----------



## shesulsa

SFC JeffJ said:


> I thought Chew would just eat her youngest.





Drac said:


> I thought Chew was a male??


I think Jeff meant Chew would eat Lisa's youngest.  ??


----------



## Lisa

Nice to see the bar being used while I was away.  Took my youngest down to Fargo with a friend of hers for some boxing day shopping.  Had a great time.  Chew won't eat my kids, he likes them too much, lol.


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome back!


----------



## Lisa

*Kristos Razdayetsya !!!!

*The bar is open!  Drinks for the first person to respond appropriately!


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Great...Lisa is cursing in Klingon again.


----------



## IcemanSK

SFC JeffJ said:


> Great...Lisa is cursing in Klingon again.


:lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Bless you ...*_

... on this Ukranian Christmas, m'dear.  Enjoy! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> _*Bless you ...*_
> 
> ... on this Ukranian Christmas, m'dear.  Enjoy! artyon:




Well at least she knows its not Klingon!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> *Kristos Razdayetsya !!!!
> 
> *The bar is open!  Drinks for the first person to respond appropriately!



Merry Christmas isn't really my style... it's not a Jewish thing... but Feliz Navidad right back at you!


----------



## Drac

SFC JeffJ said:


> Great...Lisa is cursing in Klingon again.


 
Who cares as long as the bar is open...


----------



## morph4me

Merry Christmas, Lisa

if that what *Kristos Razdayetsya* really means :wink:


----------



## terryl965

Merry Christmas Lisa


----------



## morph4me

After nearly a two year struggle, I got on the scale this morning and am below 200 lbs for the first time in nearly 25 years.:boing2::boing2:.

Let the festivities begin artyon:


----------



## Lisa

I am in Mexico!  It is absolutely beautiful.  Right now I am having my coffee beside the beach while the waves come crashing in.  Everything is lush and green and smells wonderful!

LLR ladies, I have found a replacement for Juan, his name is Omar.  Now trust me...Juan has nothing on Omar.

There is a store right in front of our hotel called the Condom house, I took a pic and will put it in after dark when I get a chance.  My daughter found it quite funny.

Bought both girls their grad dresses for $60 each!  I was absolutely amazed.

We are having the time of our lives!

Hope it is not too cold where you are! hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Drac

Sure, go ahead and rub it in....Condom House??? Ya gotta post those pics..Enjoy yourself....


----------



## terryl965

Lisa I'm glad you are having a blast.


----------



## morph4me

Glad you're having such a good time, have a dos equis for me:drinkbeer


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Have a great time Lisa!


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> LLR ladies, I have found a replacement for Juan, his name is Omar. Now trust me...Juan has nothing on Omar


 
Be gentle with him, lets not have an international incident....LOL


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> LLR ladies, I have found a replacement for Juan, his name is Omar.  Now trust me...Juan has nothing on Omar.



We expect pictures.  I mean, we trust your judgment - but we have to see for ourselves, don't we?  :lol:


----------



## arnisador

MExico! We only barely crossed the border at El Paso, to Juarez...we haven't really visited in any meaningful sense.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> I am in Mexico! It is absolutely beautiful. Right now I am having my coffee beside the beach while the waves come crashing in. Everything is lush and green and smells wonderful!
> 
> LLR ladies, I have found a replacement for Juan, his name is Omar. Now trust me...Juan has nothing on Omar.
> 
> There is a store right in front of our hotel called the Condom house, I took a pic and will put it in after dark when I get a chance. My daughter found it quite funny.
> 
> Bought both girls their grad dresses for $60 each! I was absolutely amazed.
> 
> We are having the time of our lives!
> 
> Hope it is not too cold where you are! hahahahahahahaha!


 

I am going to Satillo Mexico in a couple of weeks for work. I have a feeling you are not in the same area.   I am glad you are enjoying.


----------



## Lisa

I wanna go back to Mexico! 

The weather here sucks so bad.  It is so cold.

I wanna be under a palapa sipping fruity drinks with pink umbrellas again! :vu:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> I wanna go back to Mexico!
> 
> The weather here sucks so bad. It is so cold.
> 
> I wanna be under a palapa sipping fruity drinks with pink umbrellas again! :vu:


 
So you had a great time and want to go back, can I come as well?


----------



## Lisa

Cheers to my Dad, George Francis McTaggart, whom I lost one year ago today.

I love you and miss you like crazy.

:cheers:


----------



## Sukerkin

I raise a glass with you in memory of your father :rei:.


----------



## morph4me

Sukerkin said:


> I raise a glass with you in memory of your father :rei:.


 
As do I :asian:


----------



## Lisa

As long as it is beer. 

That is all he ever drank.


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> I raise a glass with you in memory of your father :rei:.


 
As do I Lisa


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> I raise a glass with you in memory of your father :rei:.


 


morph4me said:


> As do I :asian:


 
Same here..


----------



## Drac

Where the HELL is everybody???? OK Chew, where'd ya hide the keys to the liquore cabinet???


----------



## Sukerkin

I hope he didn't eat them !


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> I hope he didn't eat them !


 
Don't say that....Common Chew, give Uncle Drac the keys.


----------



## Sukerkin

Does Exlax work on dogs?

 ... erk ... I think Chew understands more English than I thought he did by that show-of-teeth he just gave me :cowers:.


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Don't say that....Common Chew, give Uncle Drac the keys.



_ *hic...

keyszz...keyszzz....where *hic...did I put those frickin' keyszz....


I'll find them...jushhhtt gimme a shecond.....


*hic.....



_


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Where the HELL is everybody???? OK Chew, where'd ya hide the keys to the liquore cabinet???


 
You are the bar tender what did you do with those keys been waiting for a drink forever! Damm employee's


----------



## shesulsa

*twitches from a crumpled, dusty heap on the floor*


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> You are the bar tender what did you do with those keys been waiting for a drink forever! Damm employee's



Can't find good help anymore I tell ya...damn princes of darkness they want so much "extras" Like a dental plan and then he asks me my blood type?  What the hell is up with that? :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng

The keys are missing :eye-popping: 

Please oh please tell me the Guinness isn't locked up in there :erg:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> You are the bar tender what did you do with those keys been waiting for a drink forever! Damm employee's


 
Hey, I turned the keys in to the office when I went off duty...



Lisa said:


> then he asks me my blood type? What the hell is up with that? :idunno:


 
I thought it was a perk....Am I in error????


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> The keys are missing :eye-popping:
> 
> Please oh please tell me the Guinness isn't locked up in there :erg:


 
Naw, the coolers are never locked...One Guinness coming up..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Naw, the coolers are never locked...One Guinness coming up..


 
:bangahead::headbangin::bangahead:


:drinkbeer

ahhhhhhhh that's better


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Can't find good help anymore I tell ya...damn princes of darkness they want so much "extras" Like a dental plan and then he asks me my blood type? What the hell is up with that? :idunno:


 
Well you did hire the Prince of Darkness and he needs a little neck once in a while!:erg:


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> :bangahead::headbangin::bangahead:
> 
> 
> :drinkbeer
> 
> ahhhhhhhh that's better


 
If that is all we have I am buying, statrt a tap for everyone Please.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> If that is all we have I am buying, statrt a tap for everyone Please.


 
OK folks, belly up to da bar...Terry's buying....


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> OK folks, belly up to da bar...Terry's buying....


 
Say it load and proud, get as drunk as you can. It is going fast.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> If that is all we have I am buying, statrt a tap for everyone Please.


 
THANKS TERRY

:cheers:


 :drinkbeer


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> THANKS TERRY
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> :drinkbeer


 

you are welcome


----------



## Drac

We still gotta find the keys..Any volunteers to pat Lisa down???


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> We still gotta find the keys..Any volunteers to pat Lisa down???


 
Hey I am STILL not sure if it is safe to take off the Groucho glasses with Chew around... don't look at me

Besides I got Guinness

:drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

We will wait for the first customer that wants a Scotch or Burbon and they can pat her down...


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> We still gotta find the keys..Any volunteers to pat Lisa down???



:wavey: :EG:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> :wavey: :EG:


 
No comment....


----------



## Kacey

Xue Sheng said:


> THANKS TERRY
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> :drinkbeer



Thanks, Terry!  :drinkbeer  Ah... that hits the spot... especially since it's 96 degrees here!


----------



## morph4me

I'll have a Bourbon with a Becks chaser, please:EG:


----------



## Tames D

shesulsa said:


> :wavey: :EG:


 :erg:


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, given that I'm ostensibly a gentleman engaged to be married (and also uncertain of Lisa's own marital status) I shall not profer myself forward as a candidate for Lisa 'patting'.  

Instead I'll take a bottle of Buckingham Estate Verdehlo-Chardonnay if I might make so bold.  If you have any lead-crystal glasses I'd prefer that but anything besides a brown-paper bag will do (that sends all the wrong messages in polite company ).


----------



## terryl965

I would pat Lisa down but I am to busy buying anybody else? :erg:


----------



## JBrainard

I'll take a Pete's Wicked Ale... or two... or three...


----------



## Tames D

Sukerkin said:


> Well, given that I'm ostensibly a gentleman engaged to be married (and also uncertain of Lisa's own marital status) I shall not profer myself forward as a candidate for Lisa 'patting'.
> 
> Instead I'll take a bottle of Buckingham Estate Verdehlo-Chardonnay if I might make so bold. If you have any lead-crystal glasses I'd prefer that but anything besides a brown-paper bag will do (that sends all the wrong messages in polite company ).


 Will gold dixie cups do?


----------



## Sukerkin

Methinks that someone is spoiling for a duel .


----------



## shesulsa

Nah. Lisa and I have a close friendship. :lol2:


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Nah. Lisa and I have a close friendship. :lol2:


 
But what about Chewey?


----------



## Lisa

Chewy has the keys and the ONLY ONE patting him down would be me cause he is just my little innocent loving puppy who wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Chewy has the keys and the ONLY ONE patting him down would be me cause he is just my little innocent loving puppy who wouldn't hurt anyone.


 
Sure that is your story and you are sticking to it.


----------



## Lisa

The Bar is now open.  Drac here is the keys they are your responsibility now.  Don't give them back to Chew, no matter what, no matter what he does.  He won't bite.....


















much...... :EG:


----------



## terryl965

Crown and soda please, been a long day.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> The Bar is now open. Drac here is the keys they are your responsibility now. Don't give them back to Chew, no matter what, no matter what he does. He won't bite.....
> 
> much...... :EG:


 
Well in that case in honor of the proprietor

Canadian club and club please

And I STILL am not taking off the Groucho glasses if Chew is around


----------



## morph4me

I think that it should be understood that I would be happy to pat Lisa down, in fact I would consider it an honor to pat Lisa or any of the other ladies down, however, I have grown very fond of my limbs and enjoy the way the stay attached to my torso and function quite well, and I prefer to keep them that way. Bartender I'll have another.


----------



## Sukerkin

Tom. Tom, Tom ... life is nothng without risk my friend.  This is especially true where beautiful women are concerned.

You first ... I'll be along presently .


----------



## morph4me

Sukerkin said:


> Tom. Tom, Tom ... life is nothng without risk my friend. This is especially true where beautiful women are concerned.
> 
> You first ... I'll be along presently .


 

Life is also nothing without life .  I'll pass thank you very much, unless invited by one of the ladies in question


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I think that it should be understood that I would be happy to pat Lisa down, in fact I would consider it an honor to pat Lisa or any of the other ladies down, however, I have grown very fond of my limbs and enjoy the way the stay attached to my torso and function quite well, and I prefer to keep them that way. Bartender I'll have another.


 
Stop being a baby go ahead pat her down I dare you!!!!!!!!


----------



## morph4me

If I wanted to risk my life for your entertainment I'd take up bullfighting, lion training, or bungee jumping, or something safe like that, thank you very much


----------



## Xue Sheng

Playing chicken with a train would be less risky I would think


----------



## morph4me

Xue Sheng said:


> Playing chicken with a train would be less risky I would think


 
I think disguising myself as a tree and hanging around your house would be less risky than messing with those ladies


----------



## Xue Sheng

morph4me said:


> I think disguising myself as a tree and hanging around your house would be less risky than messing with those ladies


 
:lol:

I'm betting disguising yourself as a tree and hanging around my sifu's house would be less risky than messing with those ladies


----------



## shesulsa

*Swaggers out*

Lisa's been successfully patted down. Vodka ... up ... and keep it coming.


----------



## morph4me

shesulsa said:


> *Swaggers out*
> 
> Lisa's been successfully patted down. Vodka ... up ... and keep it coming.


 
I find myself both  a little disappointed that I won't be the one patting her down and intrigued


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I find myself both a little disappointed that I won't be the one patting her down and intrigued


 
How could being munched on by Chew *AFTER* Lisa stomps the chicken soup outta you be called intrigued??????


----------



## Sukerkin

:lol:  Indeed, that is one of the more understated euphamisms I've heard in a while


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: Indeed, that is one of the more understated euphamisms I've heard in a while


 
Quite....


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> How could being munched on by Chew *AFTER* Lisa stomps the chicken soup outta you be called intrigued??????


 
No, that's called critical in most medical facilities, I'm intrigued about something else altogether, but to go into it any further would probably result in the same or a similar fate.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> No, that's called critical in most medical facilities, I'm intrigued about something else altogether, but to go into it any further would probably result in the same or a similar fate.


 
Well spoken...


----------



## morph4me

Thanks, it's all part of my strategy to make myself seem more intelligent than I actually am and not get my *** kicked in the process


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Thanks, it's all part of my strategy to make myself seem more intelligent than I actually am and not get my *** kicked in the process


 
You to, I am on the verge of stupiity with a touch on dumb *** coming.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> You to, I am on the verge of stupiity with a touch on dumb *** coming.


 
Hey, you too??? I got that plus a touch of CRS...Well a severe case according to my wife...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Hey, you too??? I got that plus a touch of CRS...Well a severe case according to my wife...


 
Yes we are two pea's in a pod


----------



## Drac

The only cure is copious amounts of alcohol and good MA training...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> The only cure is copious amounts of alcohol and good MA training...


 
Speaking of alcohol set me up one will yea!!


----------



## Drac

Here ya go...Still looking for the keys to the liquore cabinet....And NO I am not gonna pat Lisa down...


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Here ya go...Still looking for the keys to the liquore cabinet....And NO I am not gonna pat Lisa down...


Oh ... you wanted the keys? Was I supposed to retrieve something from that pat-down? :uhoh:

Guess I'll have to go try again.  :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965

Where is the bartender again well at least he left the case open.:angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng

*MORE GUINNESS!!!! :drink2tha*

The only beer that will do when you want a beer you can chew


----------



## Sukerkin

Knife-and-fork-beer I used to call it in times gone by :lol:.


----------



## terryl965

Classes are done line them up PLEASE


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Classes are done line them up PLEASE


 
Moving a little slow..Was Uke for Master Father Greek as we demonstrated defenses against bunt weapons aka sticks....


----------



## terryl965

Understood Bar keep


----------



## shesulsa

:wavey: Mimosa, por favor.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Oh ... you wanted the keys? Was I supposed to retrieve something from that pat-down? :uhoh:
> 
> Guess I'll have to go try again. :uhyeah:


 
I withhold ALL comments...


----------



## terryl965

Please have my drink ready when class is done Thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Let me think... how about something different... hmmmmm

I know

*MORE GUINNESS*


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Let me think... how about something different... hmmmmm
> 
> I know
> 
> *MORE GUINNESS*


 

[Italian curse word] ,you got a wooded leg or something????..Ya put away enough Guinness to float a pirate ship..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> [Italian curse word] ,you got a wooded leg or something????..Ya put away enough Guinness to float a pirate ship..


 
ARRRRR have some pieces of eight for more Guinness for me Parrot ye Scallywag


----------



## terryl965

What happen to my set up?


----------



## Sukerkin

I'm no expert at the bar but what can I get you *Terry* whilst I'm up here getting another bottle of Buckingham (lovely stuff)?  I warn you now if it involves putting something in a decent single malt but a tiny bit of water or anything with an umbrella and/or fruit ...


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> I'm no expert at the bar but what can I get you *Terry* whilst I'm up here getting another bottle of Buckingham (lovely stuff)?  I warn you now if it involves putting something in a decent single malt but a tiny bit of water or anything with an umbrella and/or fruit ...



Rum and coke - use Captain Morgan's spiced, and go easy on the ice (and the coke, too...)


----------



## Sukerkin

Certainly madam - you will note that I fail to indulge in any Tom-Cruise-like Cocktail athletic manoevers but pour with an iaidokas precision :lol:.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kacey said:


> Rum and coke - use Captain Morgan's spiced, and go easy on the ice (and the coke, too...)


 
Rum!?!?!

Did I hear someone say Rum!?!?!?

Bacardi 151!!!

STRAIGHT UP!!!


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> Certainly madam - you will note that I fail to indulge in any Tom-Cruise-like Cocktail athletic manoevers but pour with an iaidokas precision :lol:.



Thank you, kind sir!



Xue Sheng said:


> Rum!?!?!
> 
> Did I hear someone say Rum!?!?!?
> 
> Bacardi 151!!!
> 
> STRAIGHT UP!!!


You drink what you want, and I'll drink what I want - and didn't your mother teach you never to argue with ladies?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kacey said:


> Thank you, kind sir!
> 
> 
> You drink what you want, and I'll drink what I want - and didn't your mother teach you never to argue with ladies?


 

Arguing!!!!

Whose arguing???

I'm not arguing...as a matter of fact I appreciate the suggestion.

More 151 for me


----------



## Sukerkin

{slides bottle across} Enjoy, my friends.  I must away to bed .


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sukerkin said:


> {slides bottle across} Enjoy, my friends. I must away to bed .


 
Thanks and I too had best leave... 151 and I have an evil history and if I drink to much of it is not pretty 

Night all


----------



## terryl965

Can I get the Crown before everyone leaves?


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> I warn you now if it involves putting something in a decent single malt but a tiny bit of water or anything with an umbrella and/or fruit ...


 
If you commit such an atrocity I will drive a stake through your heart...Umbrellas and fruit in a single malt [angry vampiric hiss]


----------



## Sukerkin

Couldn't have put it better my self, oh Prince .


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> Couldn't have put it better my self, oh Prince .


 
Plus you'd have to deal with my Grandfathers ghost...Although a C. C. drinker until the day he passed he had the same rules...He caught me attempting to put Coke in CC once, it wasn't pretty..


----------



## terryl965

Can I have a flamming orgasim Please


----------



## jfarnsworth

terryl965 said:


> Can I have a flamming orgasim Please


Sounds like you need a doctor to fix that problem??

lol


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Can I have a flamming orgasim Please


 
That's a girls drink....


----------



## Sukerkin

Drac said:


> Plus you'd have to deal with my Grandfathers ghost...Although a C. C. drinker until the day he passed he had the same rules...He caught me attempting to put Coke in CC once, it wasn't pretty..


 
  :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

terryl965 said:


> Can I have a flamming orgasim Please


 
Surely we're not the people to be talking to for such a thing?  Does your wife know?!  Oh!  It's a drink - gotcher :lol:.

{ponders} {looks up cocktail recipe}

Are you sure that's what you want?  Setting fire to a drink doesn't sound right to me ...


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> Surely we're not the people to be talking to for such a thing?  Does your wife know?!  Oh!  It's a drink - gotcher :lol:.
> 
> {ponders} {looks up cocktail recipe}
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want?  Setting fire to a drink doesn't sound right to me ...



Me neither... if I want alcohol, I'm not going to waste it by setting part of it on fire first!


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> Surely we're not the people to be talking to for such a thing? Does your wife know?! Oh! It's a drink - gotcher :lol:.
> 
> {ponders} {looks up cocktail recipe}
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? Setting fire to a drink doesn't sound right to me ...


 
Yes they hit the spot when hung over and doing yard work


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> Me neither... if I want alcohol, I'm not going to waste it by setting part of it on fire first!


 
Oh but the entertainment that comes from it is great


----------



## Lisa

In the original spirit of the thread I would like to propose a good luck toast to my youngest who left this morning with her Daddy to compete in the National Air Rifle Championships.

Good luck Sweetheart!  I wish I could be there to cheer you on!


----------



## Sukerkin

Good luck to Lisa's young daughter.

I would raise a glass but the sun is yet too high in the sky for me to do so in good conscience.  I'll give her a proper toast later tonight.


----------



## morph4me

You can cheer her on from anywhere, I'm cheering her on from here, Best of luck to her. Keep us in the loop


----------



## Kacey

Good luck to the young lady, and please let us know how she does!


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa's Daughter will ROCK DA HOWSE!


----------



## Drac

The* BEST* of luck to her...


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> In the original spirit of the thread I would like to propose a good luck toast to my youngest who left this morning with her Daddy to compete in the National Air Rifle Championships.
> 
> Good luck Sweetheart! I wish I could be there to cheer you on!


 
Here Here to LIsa doughter


----------



## Drac

When she returns victorious we will break out the " bubbly"...


----------



## terryl965

Can I have some coffee with a little rum please


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Can I have some coffee with a little rum please


 
Coming right up...


----------



## terryl965

Thanks long weekend


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Thanks long weekend


 
I hear ya....


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I hear ya....


 

It is always great to have a friendly Bartender


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> It is always great to have a friendly Bartender


 
Thanks..Remember tipping is not a city in China...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Thanks..Remember tipping is not a city in China...


 
Don't worry I aman excellent tipper jsut ask my wife when I am drunk :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Don't worry I aman excellent tipper jsut ask my wife when I am drunk :uhyeah:


 
Yes, but cards good for *"One Free Lesson"* at your schools is not a good tip..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Yes, but cards good for *"One Free Lesson"* at your schools is not a good tip..


 
I never give those cards I actually use real plastic or cash, but since you deserve a tip here is one never ever take a  wooden nickel from a wooden sholdier.


----------



## shesulsa

So, Lisa ... you're gonna keep us updated on her scores, right?


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> So, Lisa ... you're gonna keep us updated on her scores, right?


 
Yea Lisa how about it how is she doing?


----------



## Lisa

First match on Thursday, second on Friday.  Right now she is just out there relaxing, having fun and getting some practice in.  I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> First match on Thursday, second on Friday. Right now she is just out there relaxing, having fun and getting some practice in. I will definitely keep you posted.


 
Thank you for the updated schedule, still sending great thoughts her way.


----------



## Drac

*I FOUND THE KEYS...*Don't ask where they were..


----------



## morph4me

But inquiring minds want to know :EG:


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> *I FOUND THE KEYS...*Don't ask where they were..



'scuse me?......I don't think I wanna know..


I handed you the keys twenty posts or so upthread...what you do with them is your business as long as the bar is stocked and the cleaning is done.


----------



## shesulsa

:eye-popping:  Oh. :uhoh:  Well.   I guess I'll ... stop ... patting ... Lisa ... down, then .... :lookie:


----------



## Kacey

shesulsa said:


> :eye-popping:  Oh. :uhoh:  Well.   I guess I'll ... stop ... patting ... Lisa ... down, then .... :lookie:



Yes.... yes... I think that might be wise!  :lol:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> 'scuse me?......I don't think I wanna know..


 
Trust me ya don't....




Lisa said:


> I handed you the keys twenty posts or so upthread...what you do with them is your business as long as the bar is stocked and the cleaning is done.


 
Yes you did, that's why ya don't wanna know...The bar is clean and well stocked...Chew is a tough taskmaster



shesulsa said:


> :eye-popping: Oh. :uhoh: Well.  I guess I'll ... stop ... patting ... Lisa ... down, then .... :lookie:


 
Or at least take a break...


----------



## morph4me

shesulsa said:


> :eye-popping: Oh. :uhoh: Well.  I guess I'll ... stop ... patting ... Lisa ... down, then .... :lookie:


 
If you need a break I'll be happy to take over for awhile.:angel:


----------



## Sukerkin

:whisk:  Darn!  Too *slow* again! .


----------



## morph4me

I think it my be that Victorian idealism that's gettting in the way :lookie:


----------



## Sukerkin

:uber chortle:.  Cheers for that much needed end-of-the-working-day guffaw, honoured sir .


----------



## Lisa

Well guys think good thoughts for my daughter today and tomorrow.  Her first match was not what she wanted or needed it to be.  She turned her ankle when leaving for the airport on Sunday and it swelled and bruised.  She found it hard to shoot.  We are hoping for a better result tomorrow but it looks like she is out of the race for the National Team this year  .

So raise your glasses and toast her, wishing her luck tomorrow.


----------



## shesulsa

Here's to her. :cheers:


----------



## Sukerkin

Poor duck.  Hope her ankle gets better soon and her spirits rise sooner.


----------



## Kacey

Poor kid... that really sucks.  It would be hard enough to get that far, do well, and have others do better - but to twist your ankle on the way in and have that keep you from performing to your personal standard, that's rough.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Well guys think good thoughts for my daughter today and tomorrow. Her first match was not what she wanted or needed it to be. She turned her ankle when leaving for the airport on Sunday and it swelled and bruised. She found it hard to shoot. We are hoping for a better result tomorrow but it looks like she is out of the race for the National Team this year  .
> 
> So raise your glasses and toast her, wishing her luck tomorrow.


 

Lisa your daughter showed the true spirit of a warrior, when adversity hit you carry on to the best of your ability's. Cheers and here is hoping she may still have an outside chance.


----------



## morph4me

Here's to her not letting today's disappointment afect tomorrows perfomance, I hope she's still having a good time and that her ankle feels better for tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Here's to her. :cheers:


 
Yep..



Sukerkin said:


> Poor duck. Hope her ankle gets better soon and her spirits rise sooner.


 
Ditto...


----------



## Lisa

Dammit, Dammit, Dammit. 

Today she shot a 98 string followed by a 95 string and my husband said he thought she was going to shoot not only a personal best but a high 380's.  However, that foot/ankle injury she had was too much for her.  She said the pain was so bad after the first two strings that she had to move her foot which put her position out of focus and dropped her score to a 371/400.  It put her in 10th place over all and out of the National Team, developmental team and junior team.

She is really bummed out to say the least.

I feel so bad and wish I was there to give her a big hug but am so damn proud of her for doing as well as she did in the pain she is in.  A real trooper.


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Dammit, Dammit, Dammit.
> 
> Today she shot a 98 string followed by a 95 string and my husband said he thought she was going to shoot not only a personal best but a high 380's.  However, that foot/ankle injury she had was too much for her.  She said the pain was so bad after the first two strings that she had to move her foot which put her position out of focus and dropped her score to a 371/400.  It put her in 10th place over all and out of the National Team, developmental team and junior team.
> 
> She is really bummed out to say the least.
> 
> I feel so bad and wish I was there to give her a big hug but am so damn proud of her for doing as well as she did in the pain she is in.  A real trooper.



A trooper indeed - to do so well while injured shows perseverance, determination, and dedication.  Even though it was not the results she hoped for, that's still impressive - I know lots of kids who would have just dropped as soon as they injured themselves.  Ranks notwithstanding, she's a winner in my book!


----------



## Sukerkin

She should not feel bad, Lisa.  Two excellent sessions before the injury got to her are something to be proud of.

I used to shoot only 95's all day long and I was considered good, so she must be exceptional.


----------



## morph4me

I think that a celebration is in order for doing as well as she did despite her discomfort.


----------



## Lisa

All I have is more dammits and a few other choice swear words.

She came home last night and hobbled off the plane.  Just looking at her foot in her crocs you could see it was swollen.  Brought her home and took off her sock and saw the swelling and the bright blue bruising.  It looked like an injury she received yesterday not a week ago.  I knew it meant trouble.

Woke her up early and dragged her tired little butt to the sport med clinic at 7 am.  The doctor only confirmed what I already kinda knew.  Her injury looks serious.  He believes she may have ruptured her muscle in her foot.  His fear is that it could cause her to become flat footed.  He put her in a back slab cast with strict instructions not to put any weight on it for the next four to six weeks and has ordered an MRI to see how bad the damage is.  She is to return in two weeks.

   

All this and her new shooting equipment is arriving next week and she won't be able to use it for a long time.  

She is pretty bummed to say the least.

Seeing the injury and understanding the extent of it only makes me prouder of how well she handled the situation and how strong she is for toughing it out.  But my husband feels so bad for not taking her to a doctor in Ottawa. 

So here is to my little trooper.  Her perseverance and love for her sport and strong competitive nature makes her a hero in my eyes. (yes, I am a sap when it comes to my kids  )

:cheers:  To Connor!


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Dammit, Dammit, Dammit.
> 
> Today she shot a 98 string followed by a 95 string and my husband said he thought she was going to shoot not only a personal best but a high 380's. However, that foot/ankle injury she had was too much for her. She said the pain was so bad after the first two strings that she had to move her foot which put her position out of focus and dropped her score to a 371/400. It put her in 10th place over all and out of the National Team, developmental team and junior team.
> 
> She is really bummed out to say the least.
> 
> I feel so bad and wish I was there to give her a big hug but am so damn proud of her for doing as well as she did in the pain she is in. A real trooper.


 

Well the experience of having gone though with it with al the pain will pay off in the long run, her mind has developed to accept what could have been and also what will be when she is 100%. Tell her she did a fantastic job and should be proud for her accompliment.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> All I have is more dammits and a few other choice swear words.
> 
> She came home last night and hobbled off the plane. Just looking at her foot in her crocs you could see it was swollen. Brought her home and took off her sock and saw the swelling and the bright blue bruising. It looked like an injury she received yesterday not a week ago. I knew it meant trouble.
> 
> Woke her up early and dragged her tired little butt to the sport med clinic at 7 am. The doctor only confirmed what I already kinda knew. Her injury looks serious. He believes she may have ruptured her muscle in her foot. His fear is that it could cause her to become flat footed. He put her in a back slab cast with strict instructions not to put any weight on it for the next four to six weeks and has ordered an MRI to see how bad the damage is. She is to return in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> All this and her new shooting equipment is arriving next week and she won't be able to use it for a long time.
> 
> She is pretty bummed to say the least.
> 
> Seeing the injury and understanding the extent of it only makes me prouder of how well she handled the situation and how strong she is for toughing it out. But my husband feels so bad for not taking her to a doctor in Ottawa.
> 
> So here is to my little trooper. Her perseverance and love for her sport and strong competitive nature makes her a hero in my eyes. (yes, I am a sap when it comes to my kids  )
> 
> :cheers: To Connor!


 
Sounds like you have an amazing doughter,:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin

I have nothing to add other than concurrence with what has been said already :sensei rei:.


----------



## shesulsa

What a little woman ... and her mama's daughter.  Chuck on the chin to her and to you, Lisa.


----------



## Kacey

Wow... I was impressed before; now I'm in awe of what Connor did on such an injury.  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kacey said:


> Wow... I was impressed before; now I'm in awe of what Connor did on such an injury.  :asian:




I agree. I also wish her a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## bluemtn

I'm sorry to hear about that, Lisa.  **HUGS** to you both, and I hope she has a speedy recovery and that she doesn't get too bummed out about not being able to use the new equipment.


----------



## Lisa

Today is my four year anniversary on MartialTalk. 

I am either crazy or just love this place a lot!

Here is to MT! My cyber home! :cheers:


----------



## Sukerkin

:Huzzar:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Anniversary, Sweetie! :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Anniversary Lisa. Bartender, bring the lady whatever she's drinking, and keep them coming. :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Today is my four year anniversary on MartialTalk.
> 
> I am either crazy or just love this place a lot!
> 
> Here is to MT! My cyber home! :cheers:



L'Chaim!  (to life)  :cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Happy anniversary and have a drink for ne as well.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Today is my four year anniversary on MartialTalk.
> 
> I am either crazy or just love this place a lot!
> 
> Here is to MT! My cyber home! :cheers:


 
My anniversary was on the 16th..Well belly up to the bar everyone, I hit a major jackpot while at the Seneca Casino, drinks are me..


----------



## Drac

Hey, we gotta get this place decorated for our Hallowen party..Now where did Chew hide last years decorations??


----------



## terryl965

I thought chew got drunk and ate them:erg:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I thought chew got drunk and ate them:erg:


 
Probably...The boss lady will have to spring for some new ones...


----------



## terryl965

She can afford it


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> She can afford it


 
I dunno about that..No ones been in here since July...Maybe Chew hit the lotto and she doesn't need to work...If she sells the place I'll buy it....


----------



## terryl965

WOW Dracs place when is the opening


----------



## theletch1

terryl965 said:


> WOW Dracs place when is the opening


Sometime after the sun goes down.  You know Drac can't party when the sun is up.


----------



## JBrainard

I'll take a Bloody Mary.


----------



## shesulsa

Mango sunrise please.


----------



## theletch1

shesulsa said:


> Mango sunrise please.


Didn't the Eagles sing that way back when?  Oh, wait.  That was tequila sunrise.  Never mind.


----------



## shesulsa

theletch1 said:


> Didn't the Eagles sing that way back when?  Oh, wait.  That was tequila sunrise.  Never mind.



Have you had a mango sunrise? Substitute Mango for Orange and add top shelf Tequila. It's vunderful.  Especially with a crab bucket at Joe's. :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965

I need a drink after classes will this place be open?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

shesulsa said:


> Have you had a mango sunrise? Substitute Mango for Orange and add top shelf Tequila. It's vunderful.  Especially with a crab bucket at Joe's. :uhyeah:



This sounds excellent!


----------



## Drac

I said *IF* Chew hit the lottey Lisa *MIGHT* sell..I have no real desire to open my own place...It's more fun hanging here..


----------



## Drac

Halloween Party at Lisa's Lounge..No cover and no minimum..Costumes are *MANDATORY!!!* Now I gotta line up some judges for the costume judging...Any volunteers??? We will keep you well supplied with the drinks of your choice for your efforts...Now I gotta think about prizes..


----------



## Drac

Common ya bunch a cheapskates, pony up some prizes..Maybe I should send Chew to collect????


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Common ya bunch a cheapskates, pony up some prizes..Maybe I should send Chew to collect????



I'll proffer a bottle of Makers Mark Whiskey.


----------



## Lisa

I received a text message today saying there is a hostile takeover of Lisa's Lounge happening.

Now who would be silly enough to try and take that away from Chew?  hmmmm?  :EG:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Surprisingly enough, not me.


----------



## theletch1

Lisa said:


> I received a text message today saying there is a hostile takeover of Lisa's Lounge happening.
> 
> Now who would be silly enough to try and take that away from Chew?  hmmmm?  :EG:


Take over?  What take over?!  We were just, ummm, minding the store while you were gone.  Yeah, that's the ticket, minding the store.:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> I received a text message today saying there is a hostile takeover of Lisa's Lounge happening.
> 
> Now who would be silly enough to try and take that away from Chew? hmmmm? :EG:


 
No hostle takeover..Just trying to get things ready for our Halloween..I stated that maybe Chew had hit the lottery and you don't need to work the club anymore..


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> I'll proffer a bottle of Makers Mark Whiskey.


 

That will work...Thanks...


----------



## terryl965

Well I was just following Dracs Lead go get chew....


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well I was just following Dracs Lead go get chew....


 
Hey Terry ole buddy ole pal..*PLEASE DON"T HELP....*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Hey Terry ole buddy ole pal..*PLEASE DON"T HELP....*


 
Chews has big teeth and since you are a Vampire you can take him!!!!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Chews has big teeth and since you are a Vampire you can take him!!!!


 
Are you trying to instigate a fight between Mr. Chew and I??? It won't work..I like Chew, we've gotten smashed together a few times...Now come help me put up decorations...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Are you trying to instigate a fight between Mr. Chew and I??? It won't work..I like Chew, we've gotten smashed together a few times...Now come help me put up decorations...


 
OK old wise one, as always you have made me see the light, I mean dark!!!:erg:


----------



## arnisador

Dark? Who turned out the lights?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Dark? Who turned out the lights?


 
No one...What the heck are you drinking or smoking?????


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> No one...What the heck are you drinking or smoking?????


 
Just alot of Bloody Marys


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Just alot of Bloody Marys


 
I hate Bloody Marys...Now wine is another story...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I hate Bloody Marys...Now wine is another story...


 
OK alot of wine whatever you are the bartender remember


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> OK alot of wine whatever you are the bartender remember


 
I got a case of Valpolicella in the cellar..Im sure GMP won't mind if I dip into his stash...


----------



## Drac

I need help carving the pumpkins into jack o lanterns...


----------



## terryl965

Lets leave that for Arni


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Lets leave that for Arni


 
Good with a knife is he???


----------



## arnisador

Drac said:


> No one...What the heck are you drinking or smoking?????



I dunno...what have ya got?


----------



## Sukerkin

Drac said:


> I hate Bloody Marys...Now wine is another story...


 

Good man :tup:.  

It's a shame we are seperated by a rather large ocean as I can't remember when I last I sat down to shoot the breeze with a fellow afficianado of the product of the grape.

Much as I appreciate whisky and beer, nothing quite matches the mellow, emotional, release that good wine can bring.


----------



## terryl965

I need one more for the road or bed whichever, I just need one the drunk is coming back.


----------



## Sukerkin

{hands over large glass of Wolf Blass Yellow Label 2007 (it's young but better than the 2006 :yeuk: )}.


----------



## arnisador

A glass of red wine every evening, that's my habit...


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> {hands over large glass of Wolf Blass Yellow Label 2007 (it's young but better than the 2006 :yeuk: )}.


 
Pure me one as well


----------



## arnisador

Is there enough to go around?


----------



## terryl965

I am sure there is jump right in and have a few


----------



## Kacey

arnisador said:


> I dunno...what have ya got?



Peppermint schnapps, and Strongbow hard cider... it's been an odd sort of weekend!


----------



## Sukerkin

arnisador said:


> Is there enough to go around?


 
I still have a couple of bottles of Wolf Blass left if you'd like some.  Otherwise we've got the unpleasantly titled but lovely "Pump Shed", some Banrock Station (several vintages) and a smattering of Italian, South African and Argentinian whites.  Actually the cellars getting a bit low - time to get the wallet out I reckon .


----------



## arnisador

Kacey said:


> Peppermint schnapps



A favorite! My wife gets me a bottle every Christmas. I like it chilled.


----------



## arnisador

Sukerkin said:


> I still have a couple of bottles of Wolf Blass left if you'd like some.  Otherwise we've got the unpleasantly titled but lovely "Pump Shed", some Banrock Station (several vintages) and a smattering of Italian, South African and Argentinian whites.  Actually the cellars getting a bit low - time to get the wallet out I reckon



My local wine shop--I like ice wines, and they're hard to find here--has been selling a new wine with a picture of a vamping woman on it and a name that rhymes with "Witch". It's been selling like hotcakes, they say!


----------



## Sukerkin

.  It sounds like that would pander to my tastes for Vamps (Hollywood style _femme fatales_) but offend my sensibilities of politeness to the extent that I could never ask for a bottle :lol:.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> Dark? Who turned out the lights?




Is it safe to open my eyes yet?


----------



## arnisador

Trust me, it's still dark! Just keep them shut!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> My local wine shop--I like ice wines, and they're hard to find here--has been selling a new wine with a picture of a vamping woman on it and a name that rhymes with "Witch". It's been selling like hotcakes, they say!


 
I gotta find a bottle of that...


----------



## Drac

Well finally we have some people..Free drinks to all those that assist in decorating the place...Slackers will answer to Chew...


----------



## Drac

Ok..We need a DJ and someone to Emcee the party..Suggestions???


----------



## arnisador

Vanilla Ice!

"Ice, ice, baby..."


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Vanilla Ice!
> 
> "Ice, ice, baby..."


 
Is he still around???


----------



## arnisador

He runs a surf shop in Florida or something like that. I'm sure he'll be "Dancing with the Stars" soon.


----------



## Kacey

arnisador said:


> A favorite! My wife gets me a bottle every Christmas. I like it chilled.



Me too - although peppermint schnapps is also quite good in hot cocoa!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Me too - although peppermint schnapps is also quite good in hot cocoa!


 
Yes it is, and I'm normally not a schnapps drinker....


----------



## terryl965

Well the place is looking good for hollowen


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well the place is looking good for hollowen


 
Yes it is..We still need a DJ, Emcee and judges for the costume contest...


----------



## arnisador

Costumes?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Costumes?


 

Yes, costumes are *MANDATORY*....


----------



## arnisador

I heard it was clothing-optional. Will body paint suffice?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I heard it was clothing-optional. Will body paint suffice?


 
Bare as you dare...


----------



## arnisador

I'll go as the Hulk..angry and endowed.


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I'll go as the Hulk..angry and endowed.


 
Oh my mind runs rapid and amok with answers..Alas as I don't wish the anger They-That-Sit-In-Power I shall abstain..


----------



## arnisador

Abstain? Not from the drinks though, right?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Abstain? Not from the drinks though, right?


 
*Correct!!!!*


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> i heard it was clothing-optional. Will body paint suffice?



no!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I heard it was clothing-optional. Will body paint suffice?


 


shesulsa said:


> no!


 
Ya shouldn't let little things bother you...


----------



## Sukerkin

Oooh!

Why does that bring to mind a certain body painted Spider Man we had in the "Pictures ..." thread a while back .


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> Oooh!
> 
> Why does that bring to mind a certain body painted Spider Man we had in the "Pictures ..." thread a while back .


 
I must have missed that one...


----------



## Sukerkin

I wish I had - I blame my job with it's requirement of the concentration to spot small details :lol:.


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> I wish I had - I blame my job with it's requirement of the concentration to spot small details :lol:.


 
I just found it...Man is that WRONG.....


----------



## arnisador

Drac said:


> Ya shouldn't let little things bother you...



Hey! That was a crack at me, wasn't it?!?


----------



## terryl965

Well I need a stiff drinks.


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, I don't know about a stiff drink but tonights posting appelation is a rather nice 2006 Angove's chardonnay if you'd like a glass?  Full buttery 'front' (if you'll forgive the turn of phrase ) with a clean, somewhat acid, finish.


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> Well, I don't know about a stiff drink but tonights posting appelation is a rather nice 2006 Angove's chardonnay if you'd like a glass? Full buttery 'front' (if you'll forgive the turn of phrase ) with a clean, somewhat acid, finish.


 
At this moment anything will do.


----------



## Sukerkin

Here you go, my friend ...


----------



## arnisador

It's the evening and I could do with a libation myself!


----------



## Sukerkin

Ah well, time to open another bottle then .


----------



## arnisador

Ah, you're a gentleman and a scholar, sir!


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> Well, I don't know about a stiff drink but tonights posting appelation is a rather nice 2006 Angove's chardonnay if you'd like a glass? Full buttery 'front' (if you'll forgive the turn of phrase ) with a clean, somewhat acid, finish.


 
Feel free to investigate our wine cellar...


----------



## terryl965

I need something stronger


----------



## arnisador

Fix this man a "Dolph Lundgren," barkeep! And make it a double!


----------



## shesulsa

While I have a nice 1994 Erath Late Harvest Reisling waiting, I'm just splashing Makers in me Lemonade.


----------



## terryl965

Man I feel great after a night of drinking


----------



## arnisador

Time for hair of the dog...?


----------



## Kwanjang

wishing your daughter the best! I prefer *Sauvignon blanc.*


----------



## arnisador

I perfer white to red but have a glass of red wine daily for my health!


----------



## terryl965

Giv eme alcohol or give me death


----------



## Sukerkin

2006 Semillon Chardonnay, attractively entitled "Pump Shed"?  It's from the Angove's vineyard and so has that clean finish I mentioned last night but has a melon front {mmm, that sounds somewhat rude in many ways :lol:}.


----------



## arnisador

I'm dry!


----------



## Kwanjang

Its OK Arni, dry is good
 I always got a bottle in the fridge chilln. Just waiting, as a matter of fact, POP, gurgle, gurgle, gurgle.:cheers:  Swish...Sip, Ahhh!


----------



## arnisador

I tried a different wine tonight...much too fruity. In fairness, that's exactly what it said on the bottle--fruit wine.


----------



## terryl965

Whiskey with a beer chaser


----------



## Kwanjang

arnisador said:


> I tried a different wine tonight...much too fruity. In fairness, that's exactly what it said on the bottle--fruit wine.



Arni, that's Halarious! You make me laugh.


----------



## terryl965

Barkeep I am dieing for a drink:erg:


----------



## Kwanjang

Barkeep, the next round is on me!


----------



## arnisador

Make mine a 7-and-7!


----------



## terryl965

Man I hate waking up in the bar!


----------



## Sukerkin

At least with the smoking ban we don't get a mouthful of ashtray anymore .


----------



## Kwanjang

terryl965 said:


> Man I hate waking up in the bar!



Thats when you know you had a good time!


----------



## arnisador

I thought it was a lounge--waking up in a _bar_ isn't classy enough for me!


----------



## Kwanjang

arnisador said:


> I thought it was a lounge--waking up in a _bar_ isn't classy enough for me!


 
I'll drink to that!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kwanjang said:


> Thats when you know you had a good time!


 
I like the quote from The Mummy:  Apparently he had a very good time!


----------



## terryl965

OK sorry I am a heck from Texas we do not even have a lounge they are all bars.


----------



## Kwanjang

terryl965 said:


> OK sorry I am a heck from Texas we do not even have a lounge they are all bars.



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Kwanjang

So, what if any plans do you all (yawl) have for the weekend?


----------



## Mimir

Breaking in my new blackbelt and uniform at class tomorrow! :jediduel:
:matrix:
:supcool:


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I thought it was a lounge--waking up in a _bar_ isn't classy enough for me!


 
When I lived in Fla there was this bar named Tobys..They had a a rock club, Counrty Western club , a high tech dance club and a lounge/ piano bar under one roof...


----------



## terryl965

So are we going to be drinking anytime soon.


----------



## Kwanjang

Lets get started early. First round s on Terry?


----------



## Drac

Kwanjang said:


> Lets get started early. First round s on Terry?


 
Sounds good to me....


----------



## terryl965

Keep the tap open all night long!!:cheers::drinkbeer


----------



## Kwanjang

I'll drink to that!


----------



## terryl965

Well how is everyone feeling after all that drinking


----------



## Kwanjang

Woooough,:caffeine:


----------



## terryl965

Yea KJ you was dancing with a table lamp shade what a night


----------



## Drac

The bar is open...tshadowchaser just hit 10,000 posts and we gotta celebrate...


----------



## Kwanjang

I'll drink to that!

The first round is on Drac!


----------



## Drac

Kwanjang said:


> I'll drink to that!
> 
> The first round is on Drac!


 
Belly up to the bar and name your poison...


----------



## Kwanjang

Drac said:


> Belly up to the bar and name your poison...


 

I'll start out with a shot of Jack!


----------



## Mimir

Jack and coke will do me just fine!


----------



## Kwanjang

Mimir said:


> Jack and coke will do me just fine!


 
How bout a srtaight shot of jack only? Talk about curling your toes...Shew!


----------



## morph4me

A glass of your finest Rioja


----------



## Kwanjang

I am kinda in the wine mode now


----------



## Kwanjang

terryl965 said:


> Yea KJ you was dancing with a table lamp shade what a night



That's hilarious, (you know me don't you) Terry, Thanks for the laugh at the end of the day, that's some funny Stuff :drink2tha


----------



## MA-Caver

*hic* I'--I'd I'd ....I'd Li--*hic* 

I'd Lika... I'd lika... *hic* I'd ... I'd ... 



shoot I forget... Oh! 

I'd Lika Mt. a moun *hic* a dew.


----------



## tko4u

MA-Caver said:


> *hic* I'--I'd I'd ....I'd Li--*hic*
> 
> I'd Lika... I'd lika... *hic* I'd ... I'd ...
> 
> 
> 
> shoot I forget... Oh!
> 
> I'd Lika Mt. a moun *hic* a dew.


 

ahhh, the old hiccupanddrink. how that takes me back.


----------



## Kwanjang

I'll drink to that


----------



## tko4u

I always preferred jim over jack, not sure why. Also, how many chasers do we have in here?

fyi, not me


----------



## Kwanjang

No chasers here


----------



## tko4u

you know, i hope to have a SPECIAL black belt christmas party this year, like the ones you used to tell me about!


----------



## Mimir

Last time I mixed whisky and beer I woke up the living dead the next day.  No chasing for me 

Actually if you have it I really prefer Old Granddad.  It is the brand my father drank.


----------



## Drac

Mimir said:


> Last time I mixed whisky and beer I woke up the living dead the next day.


 
I've done that with champagne once..Never again



Mimir said:


> Actually if you have it I really prefer Old Granddad. It is the brand my father drank.


 
I tried to "shoot" bourbon once..The results were not pretty..


----------



## Kwanjang

Who wants a drink?


----------



## terryl965

Me please Me


----------



## Kwanjang

What are you haven this morning?


----------



## terryl965

Bloody Mary of course my head hurts


----------



## Kwanjang

tko4u said:


> you know, i hope to have a SPECIAL black belt christmas party this year, like the ones you used to tell me about!


 
 You can't Handle the ol'school BB christmas Party (Jack Nicholson voice-a few good men)

OK


----------



## Drac

OMG!!! Let's get through Halloween first and then Thanksgiving *BEFORE* we start talking about Christmas..I still need judges for our costume contest..


----------



## Kwanjang

Sounds great! what ya drinkn?


----------



## Drac

Kwanjang said:


> Sounds great! what ya drinkn?


 
Dunno..Who's tending bar, I'm off duty...Not Chew I hope, he waters the booze...


----------



## arnisador

Are you sure that's _water?_ :barf:


----------



## Kwanjang

I hate watery Booze. 

I like my booze like I like my women-ready to pass out :drinky:  j/K... no.. really


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Are you sure that's _water?_ :barf:


 

Chew is evil, but not THAT evil...


----------



## terryl965

Give me some nice chilled wine


----------



## arnisador

I like port, myself...or a nice, cold icewine.


----------



## terryl965

Had  aglass of red wine remember it is great for your health.


----------



## Kwanjang

Beer me!


----------



## Mimir

I have actually made my own wine.  Not bad if I say so myself.


----------



## terryl965

Sound good


----------



## tko4u

my step dad used to make his own beer. still a miller lite man myself. I actually used to drink bud light only, until the hostile takeover. I cant bring myself to support budweiser now.


----------



## terryl965

tko4u said:


> my step dad used to make his own beer. still a miller lite man myself. I actually used to drink bud light only, until the hostile takeover. I cant bring myself to support budweiser now.


 
Micholob Ultra nowadays or a St. Polly girl


----------



## tko4u

you get what i mean about the budweiser thing though?


----------



## terryl965

tko4u said:


> you get what i mean about the budweiser thing though?


 
Yes I do


----------



## tko4u

maybe its childish, but I just cant support them after that, especially because I live 2 hrs away from st. louis.


----------



## Mimir

Kinda takes the whole "Domestic Beer" thing and turns it on it's head


----------



## terryl965

Yes it does bar keep I will be back after classes.


----------



## arnisador

Lounging about...can a man get a drink?


----------



## Mimir

(passing a beer to Arnisador) sure - there ya go!


----------



## arnisador

Dude!


----------



## tko4u

wheres mine?


----------



## Mimir

(passing a beer to tkd4u) How did I become the barkeep? :idunno:

:cheers:


----------



## tko4u

these things happen


----------



## arnisador

A job's a job.


----------



## tko4u

at least you have one, im just a local drunkard in a ebar


----------



## Mimir

yeah, ebarkeep, to a bunch of edrunks


----------



## terryl965

Line em up it is drinking time


----------



## arnisador

I'm still e-sober! Hit me again!

Not like I have to drive home...


----------



## Mimir

Yeah but drunk typing is even worse

*sigh*

(passes out another round)


----------



## arnisador

Indeed!


----------



## tko4u

thanks for the round


----------



## Mimir

your welcome


----------



## tko4u

btw what are you serving here?


----------



## Mimir

I dunno, I pull the lever, beer comes out.  Magic I think


----------



## tko4u

whatever beer it is, sure tastes good. course i needed one after my 15 hour day today


----------



## Mimir

I hear you on that.  Especially after the day the stock market has had too.


----------



## tko4u

thats why i dont have stock and i dont go to the market!


----------



## Mimir

My 401k is crying so loud I can hear it


----------



## tko4u

sarah cancelled hers already, its just a shame


----------



## arnisador

I need a snack to hold me over until lunch starts in 40 minutes. Are there any pretzels or nuts here?


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> I need a snack to hold me over until lunch starts in 40 minutes. Are there any pretzels or nuts here?



There's some noobs cowering in the corner .... :EG:


----------



## arnisador

That's a meal to me!!!


----------



## shesulsa

What about the skinny ones?


----------



## arnisador

Appetizers. I'll save the Kenpoists for the entree.


----------



## terryl965

Only you Arni


----------



## arnisador

I gotta be me!


----------



## tko4u

nothin better than edrinking at work


----------



## tko4u

is it 5 oclock yet? wheres mimir with the drinks already?


----------



## JBrainard

arnisador said:


> Appetizers. I'll save the Kenpoists for the entree.


 
What about skinny Arnisadors, huh? We have rights too 

Have a drink for me Arni, I've gotta go eat, sleep, and train (my three favorite things in life, well, besides...)


----------



## arnisador

Consider it done!


----------



## terryl965

No drinking for me until after working out.


----------



## arnisador

Are you driving during your workout?


----------



## terryl965

No at the school waiting for classes, what about you are you driving?


----------



## Kwanjang

Shew... a break in btw classes! Beer me at 7:30


----------



## terryl965

Make mine at 9:30 pm.


----------



## tko4u

ill take one! where did the barkeep go?


----------



## Drac

tko4u said:


> ill take one! where did the barkeep go?


 
Here I is..


----------



## tko4u

allright! drac to the rescue


----------



## Drac

Name ya poison....


----------



## tko4u

7 and 7


----------



## Drac

tko4u said:


> 7 and 7


 
An old favorite of mine....


----------



## Kwanjang

Some chardonnay for me :drink2tha


----------



## tko4u

it all works the same


----------



## Kwanjang

I did have a beer with supper!


----------



## arnisador

I'm the last person to drink on this thread!


----------



## tko4u

are you sure?


----------



## Mimir

Sure about what?


----------



## tko4u

i have no idea, that was 20 minutes and 40 naps ago


----------



## Mimir

Have a good night.  See you in class tomorrow.  Tina is going to be there (before you ask)


----------



## tko4u

awesome, good night, going to bed!


----------



## Kwanjang

Is it too early to drink?


----------



## arnisador

Never!


----------



## shesulsa

It's always 5:00 somewhere.

Screwdriver please, and make it a double.


----------



## JBrainard

Jezus guys, it's only 6:35 in the morning...
What the hell, someone mix me a bloody marry.


----------



## terryl965

JB my man you and me both


----------



## JBrainard

Come to think of it, I haven't had a good bloody marry out in the real world for quite some time. I guess that's going to be my mission this weekend


----------



## Kwanjang

Now thats a drink to start the day!


----------



## JBrainard

Kwanjang said:


> Now thats a drink to start the day!


 
Breakfast of champions, man.


----------



## Kwanjang

I like mine extra "Bloody"


----------



## tko4u

im wondering if you guys are still talking about a drink


----------



## Drac

Its time for the after lunch cocktail..


----------



## arnisador

Give me a double anything, please!


----------



## tko4u

Drac said:


> Its time for the after lunch cocktail..


 

is this a usual drac? plus, i thought you were the barkeep


----------



## Drac

tko4u said:


> is this a usual drac? plus, i thought you were the barkeep


 
When I'm off duty it is...Yes, I am the barkeeper...Lisa hired me a year or so ago..


----------



## tko4u

awesome, well let me know if you need help, im back to work then to class!


----------



## shesulsa

'Nother screwdriver - and make it a double.


----------



## tko4u

ill have what shes having


----------



## theletch1

shesulsa said:


> 'Nother screwdriver - and make it a double.


I started to point out that I make my living as a driver but thought better of it... oh, damn, I guess I did it anyway, huh.


----------



## Kacey

It's Yom Kippur - I'm not supposed to drink... hell, I'm not supposed eat, either!  But I gave blood this morning, so I _have_ to eat (doctor's orders supersede fasts)... so I'll have a fuzzy navel, thanks!


----------



## theletch1

Kacey said:


> It's Yom Kippur - I'm not supposed to drink... hell, I'm not supposed eat, either!  But I gave blood this morning, so I _have_ to eat (doctor's orders supersede fasts)... so I'll have a fuzzy navel, thanks!


I've never had a fuzzy navel.... I always wash my belly button. :rofl:


----------



## Kacey

theletch1 said:


> I've never had a fuzzy navel.... I always wash my belly button. :rofl:



That's nice to know... notice that the name is "fuzzy navel" - not "belly button lint"!  The drink is OJ and peach schnapps... having given blood, I need trace elements in my liquids!


----------



## arnisador

I like schnapps!


----------



## Kwanjang

Arni, isn't that a dog?


----------



## arnisador

I'll drink it anyway, dude.


----------



## Kwanjang

I will drink to that!


----------



## arnisador

A man after my own mind!


----------



## Kwanjang

Tank You- Get it?


----------



## arnisador

I'm too tanked too understand!


----------



## tko4u

i cant wait to be that tanked


----------



## Mimir

tank, tanked, M1-Abrams!


----------



## arnisador

I just finished my glass of wine!


----------



## tko4u

heres another one!


----------



## shesulsa

Irish coffee, lads!


----------



## tko4u

Ive never been much on coffee


----------



## Mimir

I drink coffee at work all the time, but very rarely do I drink it at home.  Not sure why that is....

Besides it's beer time anyway


----------



## tko4u

heres a round everybody!


----------



## terryl965

good I needed one


----------



## tko4u

we need some bar peanuts!


----------



## terryl965

Yea honeynut ones


----------



## tko4u

does anybody actually eat those? they usually look like they have been there a while


----------



## terryl965

Only the ones Drac keeps behind the bar never on the counter ones.


----------



## tko4u

oh so thats where he keeps them!


----------



## terryl965

yes and since you are becoming one tell Drac I told you about them.


----------



## tko4u

gotcha! he cant hide them now


----------



## terryl965

no he can't


----------



## tko4u

speaking of drac, wonder if he had a date tonight?


----------



## terryl965

He started his Vacation so he will be back on Tuesday


----------



## tko4u

boooo, oh well, i think mimir can fill in as barkeep


----------



## Drac

The weekend is over and the seminar we held was a success....Now I can divert all my attention to Halloween..I need a double to celebrate..Anyone care to join me??


----------



## terryl965

Glad it wasgreat Drac and I will join you after classes tonight.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Glad it wasgreat Drac and I will join you after classes tonight.


 
I'll keep a cold one waiting for ya...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I'll keep a cold one waiting for ya...


 
Thank you Drac as always the perfect barkeep.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Thank you Drac as always the perfect barkeep.


 
I try....


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I try....


 
You do and that is so much better:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Dudes!


----------



## Drac

Arni!!!! What ta ya have???


----------



## arnisador

Make it a stiff one!


----------



## Drac

You got it..Name your poison...


----------



## terryl965

Anything that will put him to sleep.


----------



## arnisador

Indeed!


----------



## morph4me

Becks for me. Drac are you drinking to celebrate or for the analgesic effect from the pain of being uke?


----------



## arnisador

Ukelele? I brought mine!


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh my Lord!  Where's my sword?  Best to nip this in the bud before the spirit of George Formby comes to haunt us :lol:.


----------



## terryl965

Just a coke pain medication here.


----------



## JBrainard

What drink goes good with donuts?


----------



## Kwanjang

whats you favorite drink?


----------



## JBrainard

Beer: Pete's Wicked Ale
Mixed drink: Bloody Marry with penty o' pepper and/or tobasco.


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> Bloody Marry with penty o' pepper and/or tobasco.


 
Just the way I like it.


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> What drink goes good with donuts?


 
What kind of donuts


----------



## JBrainard

terryl965 said:


> What kind of donuts


 
Donut King (ie. generic donut shop).


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> Donut King (ie. generic donut shop).


 
Then go with an Irish coffee


----------



## JBrainard

terryl965 said:


> Then go with an Irish coffee


 
Works for me! Where's the barkeep? Drac? Drac?


----------



## arnisador

At lunch someone metioned how people always order a rum 'n coke but never a rum 'n Pepsi. Well, I want to be different! Make it a rum 'n Pepsi.


----------



## JBrainard

arnisador said:


> At lunch someone metioned how people always order a rum 'n coke but never a rum 'n Pepsi. Well, I want to be different! Make it a rum 'n Pepsi.


 
I've tried that. It's disgusting.

Other bad drinks:
Bloody Marry made with gin.
Boilermaker using Coors Lite.


----------



## arnisador

A seven-and-seven with Seagram's Seven and whatever type of soda water they happen to have on hand.


----------



## Kwanjang

I will take one of what each of you are having!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kwanjang said:


> whats you favorite drink?




Creemore Beer - See : http://www.creemoresprings.com/live/

It is from Ontario and is a wonderful Micro. I have seen it referenced in a Beer book or two since I found it a few years ago. I like it and so do many of my Beer snob friends.


----------



## terryl965

Yes Rich that is a great tasting beer!!


----------



## arnisador

Beer?


----------



## Kwanjang

How bout some moose head?


----------



## arnisador

You're sick, dude. I don't care if you _are _a Palin supporter...that's just wrong.


----------



## Kwanjang

O come on...Moose head Beer


----------



## arnisador

You're right...it _would _seem better after a beer. OK, sign me up.


----------



## tko4u

Has anybody had a lunchbox drink?


----------



## Mimir

lunchbox drink?

I once had a carpenter tell me before he left for lunch that I wasn't to worry about smelling the blue soda on his breath when he returned.  I looked at him blankly and asked what a blue soda was (I seriously had no idea).  He told me that was a Papst Blue Ribbon beer.

I did indeed smell it on him when he returned, but it didn't seem to bother his skills any.


----------



## tko4u

A lunchbox:


*Lunchbox Directions
*First, pour the orange juice into a highball glass. Add the beer. Take a shot glass, pour the amaretto in, then southern comfort. Drop the shot glass into the highball glass, then chug.


----------



## Mimir

I have never heard of that one before, so safe bet that I have not had one.


----------



## arnisador

I'm having some red wine...


----------



## Kwanjang

What brand?


----------



## arnisador

Cheap!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Cheap!


 
We do NOT sell cheap wine here...


----------



## arnisador

Too bad, 'cause I drink it!


----------



## Kwanjang

Does Mad Dog 20/20 count? Wait......Where is the barf smile face when you need it?


----------



## arnisador

I barfed all over it!


----------



## Lisa

Chew is back.  Clear the bar, get rid of the riff raff, lets make this place respectable again.


----------



## arnisador

I had friends in high school who used chew...


----------



## terryl965

what a night and this place is a mess?


----------



## arnisador

If you notice that, you're obviosuly _sober_.


----------



## Drac

Kwanjang said:


> Does Mad Dog 20/20 count? Wait......Where is the barf smile face when you need it?


 
Here ya go.....:barf:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Chew is back. Clear the bar, get rid of the riff raff, lets make this place respectable again.


 
Hey boss lady, nobody wants to help with the decorations of our Halloween party..Whine, whine, snivel.


----------



## arnisador

I'm off to teach...give me one for the hallway!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I'm off to teach...give me one for the hallway!


 
Here ya go...


----------



## terryl965

Jack and coke please, long day and should be a longer night.


----------



## arnisador

Make it two! And give me one also.


----------



## terryl965

Man I will be drunk tonight I can see how this night is going to be.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Chew is back.  Clear the bar, get rid of the riff raff, lets make this place respectable again.


I told you guys not to piss him off.


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> I told you guys not to piss him off.


 
His bite is worst than his bark.:erg:


----------



## arnisador

Put a little bark in mine too!


----------



## Kwanjang

Hair of the dog?


----------



## arnisador

Hair of whatever!


----------



## Kwanjang

OK how bout some 151


----------



## tko4u

Nightcap anyone?


----------



## arnisador

Hit me!


----------



## tko4u

wheres my edrinking buddies?


----------



## arnisador

Dude!


----------



## tko4u

is the ebar open on sunday night?


----------



## terryl965

Ir is always open, can I have some more wine please


----------



## tko4u

maybe a ml for good measure


----------



## Kwanjang

Some chardonnay for me!


----------



## terryl965

Now we are talking


----------



## tko4u

you guys and your sophistification!


----------



## terryl965

Yes we are so freaking whatever you said


----------



## tko4u

whenever i cant think of a word, i just make one up, its what i do


----------



## arnisador

I'm dry!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> I'm dry!


 
Well speak up man, name your poison...


----------



## arnisador

Schnapps! And make it schnappy, please--I'm in a hurry!


----------



## JBrainard

I need a drink. I don't care what, just make it strong.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> I need a drink. I don't care what, just make it strong.


 

How about some 151?? That strong enough for ya??


----------



## shesulsa

Sangria cocktail please.


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> How about some 151?? That strong enough for ya??


 
Boilermaker with 101 will be just fine. Beer with a kick!


----------



## terryl965

Just some good old Jack Daniels tonight.


----------



## tko4u

have you tried jack daniels bbq sauce? it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

tko4u said:


> have you tried jack daniels bbq sauce? it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


 
Yes and I love it, I made my own before they came out with it.


----------



## JBrainard

That sounds pretty yummy...


----------



## terryl965

It is really


----------



## tko4u

without a doubt, best bbq sauce ever! I first tried it at pineapple willys in florida.

what flavor do you like terry?


----------



## arnisador

Just finished my daily glass of red wine...


----------



## terryl965

I hate getting up in the lounge after a night of great drinking where is that light switch.


----------



## tko4u

it on the south wall


----------



## JBrainard

It's 9:30 AM. Barkeep, give me the usual.


----------



## Kwanjang

Margaritas for the Senioritas?


----------



## arnisador

I'm being discriminated against!


----------



## JBrainard

arnisador said:


> I'm being discriminated against!


 
Chill, man, it's worth it!


----------



## arnisador

Ok!


----------



## tko4u

beer me, been a rough day!


----------



## arnisador

Have a shot with it!


----------



## tko4u

thanks arni!


----------



## arnisador

I could got for some port wine tonight...


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> I could got for some port wine tonight...


Indeed! Have a preference? What have you had from Portugal?


----------



## arnisador

I regret that I've mostly had the cheap stuff. What do you recommend?


----------



## tko4u

boo to cheap stuff, thats another thread


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> I regret that I've mostly had the cheap stuff. What do you recommend?



Virtually anything Portugese or Spanish and virtually anything aged at least 20 years.  A fave of the local wine snobs in my area is Kopke 20 yr Tawny.  Deep rich cherry, oak, full bodied and lingers just long enough.  If you're looking for something less woodsy, Warres Vintage 2003 is excellent - not aged as long and in vats rather than oak barrels.

Be prepared to spend between $50 and $90 for one bottle of either one.  They are most enjoyable to me and many around me, I hope you like them.

Remember to decant and minimize air exposure to the balance.  Sip small amounts in front of a fire, friend, and enjoy some bruschetta and a salad for a light, fine meal or pair with a dark berry dessert.

Please let me know if you pursue these wines and what you think - a PM would be nice as I don't follow these mega threads too closely.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

tko4u said:


> boo to cheap stuff, thats another thread


The overall rule to wine drinking is this:  if you like it, _drink it!_


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> A fave of the local wine snobs in my area is Kopke 20 yr Tawny.



Ah, now that one I've tried and it was good! I'll look for the other.

It's funny you mention cheese as what put me in mind of port was a recent WSJ story on chablis and brie that mentioned that port is a wine that cries out for cheese (Stilton, they suggested).


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> Ah, now that one I've tried and it was good! I'll look for the other.
> 
> It's funny you mention cheese as what put me in mind of port was a recent WSJ story on chablis and brie that mentioned that port is a wine that cries out for cheese (Stilton, they suggested).



Sounds like a good option - a strong flavor cheese is good with port, IMO so long as it's not too bitter.  Some prefer something lighter and nuttier to cleanse ... just tastes like fat to me after the port.


----------



## terryl965

Drunk again and wakes up in the lounge


----------



## tko4u

you passin out in the bar AGAIN?


----------



## Drac

tko4u said:


> you passin out in the bar AGAIN?


 
I gotta speak to the boss about having a few cots in the back for those that fall asleep at the bar...They better not even think of helping themselves to the liquore or beer after we close...*CHEW IS ON DUTY!!!!*


----------



## terryl965

If I need it I will take it just put it on my tab.


----------



## tko4u

how bout a round, im buyin!


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, a Burlwood chardonnay would be nice.  I know that it's Californian and the palate balance is a bit skewed but it's surprisingly okay.


----------



## Mimir

If your buying I'm drinking :cheers:


----------



## tko4u

sounds good mimir!


----------



## Mimir

Let's see if we can get Chew drunk


----------



## tko4u

im a pretty mobile drunk, physically capable that is!


----------



## Drac

tko4u said:


> how bout a round, im buyin!


 
Sam Adams Light ....


----------



## tko4u

nothing like sam adams to take the taste of cigarettes and hooker spit out of your mouth, huh?


----------



## Mimir

Mobile till you fall down


----------



## Lisa

Mimir said:


> Let's see if we can get Chew drunk




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....


NOT FUNNY! :angry:


----------



## Mimir

Yikes! :uhyeah:  Caught!


----------



## arnisador

Having a glass of wine...


----------



## Mimir

That sounds great!  I think I will join you :cheers:


----------



## tko4u

didnt we get chew drunk last week behind lisas back?


----------



## arnisador

Time for a drink before bed!


----------



## Mimir

wow. I forgot how much Old Granddad burns going down....


----------



## morph4me

tko4u said:


> didnt we get chew drunk last week behind lisas back?


 

You'd remember if you did, people tend to leave parts of themselves behind when he drinks. Chew is a mean drunk.


----------



## tko4u

good ol chew, nice guy, mean drunk.


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> Having a glass of wine...



What'd you have?


----------



## arnisador

Just whatever cheap stuff I had lying around. I need to go to the wine shop again. Remember, I live in a tiny town...I was excited recently to finally find a place that carries two brands of ice wine, which I also like!


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> Just whatever cheap stuff I had lying around. I need to go to the wine shop again. Remember, I live in a tiny town...I was excited recently to finally find a place that carries two brands of ice wine, which I also like!



:ultracool  Most wine stores order stuff they don't have in stock.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> :ultracool Most wine stores order stuff they don't have in stock.


 
Yep..Bars do it all the time...


----------



## tko4u

shot of whiskey please


----------



## Drac

Tomorrow is our big Halloween party...


----------



## JBrainard

So, is the Halloween party actually going to happen tonight? If I have time to get my corpse paint on, and have time to post a picture, I'll stop in and say "Hi." I might be too busy carting my 6-year-old undead pirate (his idea!) around the neighborhood(s) to make the party.
If I don't drop in, HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## tko4u

happy halloween!


----------



## tko4u

what is a fun halloween drink?


----------



## Sukerkin

I raise a glass of Italian Orvieto to mark the passing of the boundary of new beginnings and treat our doorsteps with gifts of chocolate to the mischevious fey who might wish to use this time of magic to disturb our home.

To rebirth and life :cheers:.


----------



## Mimir

Happy Holloween Everyone!


----------



## arnisador

It's over!


----------



## terryl965

Not for those that are still celebrating with the ever lasting hang over.


----------



## arnisador

Have some hair o' the dog!


----------



## terryl965

I need something like a great glass of wine.


----------



## arnisador

Do it!


----------



## terryl965

As soon as I get home from running classes.


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, the Orvieto I was drinking last night has a twin that's still in the wine fridge if you'd care to sample a glass?  It's light and crisp, with a palette that's more 'centre & back' than 'front & sides'.  It's not totally to my taste, I prefer the bolder Australian chardonnay's but it was a pleasant accompanyment to "Iron Man" .


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> Well, the Orvieto I was drinking last night has a twin that's still in the wine fridge if you'd care to sample a glass? It's light and crisp, with a palette that's more 'centre & back' than 'front & sides'. It's not totally to my taste, I prefer the bolder Australian chardonnay's but it was a pleasant accompanyment to "Iron Man" .


 
I need a cheap plane ticket so I can come over there to drink.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> As soon as I get home from running classes.



Yeah... you shouldn't drink and teach... y'never know what might happen!


----------



## morph4me

Kacey said:


> Yeah... you shouldn't drink and teach... y'never know what might happen!


 

Yeah, you could spill your drink


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> Yeah, you could spill your drink



Worse... you could spill it on someone too young to drink it; then it would go _totally_ to waste!


----------



## morph4me

Kacey said:


> Worse... you could spill it on someone too young to drink it; then it would go _totally_ to waste!


 
Even worse, you could splash a little on the floor and then someone could slip on it and knock other over and spill everyones drinks and waste them all.


----------



## terryl965

Well the glass of wine was great and I truely needed that.


----------



## arnisador

I haven't gotten mine yet!


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, seeing as how I've opened the bottle for Terry, how would a glass of Orvieto sit?


----------



## arnisador

Please, please!


----------



## terryl965

well I need something to help me sleep.


----------



## terryl965

As I look around the place is empty and I am alone with all this Alcohol.


----------



## Sukerkin

Some would say that such a fate was far from pernicious :lol:  But fear not, tho' it is early afternoon for me and thus too soon in the day to imbibe, I shall help you guard this trove until the hour becomes more suitable .


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> Some would say that such a fate was far from pernicious :lol: But fear not, tho' it is early afternoon for me and thus too soon in the day to imbibe, I shall help you guard this trove until the hour becomes more suitable .


 
Thank you sir


----------



## arnisador

They don't sell alcohol here on Sundays!


----------



## Kacey

arnisador said:


> They don't sell alcohol here on Sundays!


They didn't used to here - but they just shoved through a legal change last year, and the liquor stores have now been open on Sundays for the past couple of months.  I can't see that it's made any real difference, if you want the truth.


----------



## terryl965

We shall miss all of you, remember we do not sell just drink.


----------



## Drac

So who won the costume contest...I was too busy serving drinks to hear..


----------



## terryl965

I velieve that was me, I came as a fat old retarded guy. Wait that is everyday. Sorry I was a hooker.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Sorry I was a hooker.


 
Now *THAT* is a scary costume....No wonder Chew was hiding behind the bar whimpering,,,


----------



## arnisador

They don't sell alcohol here on election day from 6AM to 6PM.


----------



## terryl965

It is OK I do not pay for what I drink so we will just call it a donation to the crappy politician day.


----------



## arnisador

It's the least they could do for us!


----------



## jks9199

Maybe they shouldn't sell it... but dispense it liberally for free at polling places.

Not only could it make voting this year more palatable... but more people might actually show up to vote!


----------



## terryl965

Yes and maybe by mistake Mickey Mouse could win this election.


----------



## arnisador

Designated drivers for elections! You heard it here first.


----------



## terryl965

OK then I need to vote


----------



## terryl965

I believe this am calls for a Bloody Mary


----------



## Drac

We DO sell alcohol here 24/7..We have all the necessary licenses thanks to Chew paying a visit the the Liquore Control Board..A drink for voters?? We need to create a couple with some new names for this election..Like "Roll the Dice" or "Flip a Coin"....Opinions????


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> We DO sell alcohol here 24/7..We have all the necessary licenses thanks to Chew paying a visit the the Liquore Control Board..A drink for voters?? We need to create a couple with some new names for this election..Like "Roll the Dice" or "Flip a Coin"....Opinions????



How about an Obama Mama?  McCandyCain? Nader Raider? Handy Barr?

Obama Mama:  White chocolate syrup, rasberries, rum with coconut shavings.

McCandyCain:  Steamed Vanilla milk with peppermint schnapps, garnished with candy sprinkles

Nader Raider:  Bottom-shelf whiskey and Shasta lemon-lime

Handy Barr:  Virgin Club Soda garnished with a "bottoms up" stir stick.




I will have a vodka martini stirred and neat.


----------



## tko4u

man, whats a guy got to do to get a beer?


----------



## arnisador

Just ask!


----------



## terryl965

One drink before bed


----------



## Drac

Our Morning special, Coffee and Amretto..


----------



## terryl965

Make mine a double


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Make mine a double


 
Can do...


----------



## terryl965

Great long day a head of me.


----------



## Drac

Ditto...


----------



## terryl965

Can I get a refil


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Can I get a refil


 
You have only to ask...


----------



## terryl965

Thank you


----------



## JBrainard

God, what a bunch of lushes


----------



## terryl965

Yes JB in the world of cyber space we can all be.


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> God, what a bunch of lushes


 
Come join us....


----------



## arnisador

Just had my glass of wine...just something cheap!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Just had my glass of wine...just something cheap!


 
We* DO NOT* sell cheap wine here...Jan 2008 was a good year, wasn't it???


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> We* DO NOT* sell cheap wine here...Jan 2008 was a good year, wasn't it???


:rofl:

Yeah ... Nite Train Feb 2008 was an even better year.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah ... Nite Train Feb 2008 was an even better year.


 
See...I have a witness...


----------



## arnisador

Was your witness sober, though?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Was your witness sober, though?


 
Prolly not....


----------



## arnisador

Having my evening wine...still working through the cheap stuff.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> Having my evening wine...still working through the cheap stuff.


 
Check out some New Zealand White for about $10 to $15 a bottle.


----------



## arnisador

In Terre Haute? I'm lucky to get California wines.

Ok, it's not _quite _as bad as that, but still...


----------



## shesulsa

For those of you who have access to Washington State wines, here's a dirty little secret for you:  while most wineries in this area focus a good portion of their vineyards on Rieslings and chardonnays, cabernets grow GREAT in this area!

Tonight we sipped Columbia Winery's 2004 Red Willow Vineyard Cabernet Sauvignon (Yakima Valley).  Procured at Fred Meyer (the PNW one-stop shopping store) for $24.99 plus tax.  It was very good - not too harsh, not too sweet, not too much cedar - well balanced, in simpler words, with a long finish; true to the label.

If you can find it or order a case, I'd highly recommend it - rather affordable and nice quality.


----------



## arnisador

Here we can't order out-of-state wine unless you've been to the winery, physically showed your ID to an employee, and been entered on their register as old enough to drink. I'm not fully sure how much underage drinking this prevents, but...


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Here we can't order out-of-state wine unless you've been to the winery, physically showed your ID to an employee, and been entered on their register as old enough to drink. I'm not fully sure how much underage drinking this prevents, but...


 
Prolly none...


----------



## arnisador

Having a bit of wine...


----------



## Drac

I could use a drink right about now...


----------



## terryl965

Me tooo


----------



## Drac

What the hell. I've got the key to the bar so lets have a drink or several...


----------



## shesulsa

Irish cream's going in the coffee this morning.  Hell, it's five o'clock somewhere ....


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Irish cream's going in the coffee this morning. Hell, it's five o'clock somewhere ....


 
Irish Cream is good, but I like Amaretto..


----------



## arnisador

So-so on both, but I'm at work so any port in a storm...


----------



## Kwanjang

Have a Drink on me!


----------



## arnisador

You're a gentleman!


----------



## Drac

Name your poison, Kwanjang's buying....


----------



## arnisador

Make mine a 7&7!


----------



## Drac

The bartenders have a beer...


----------



## arnisador

Draught?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Draught?


 
Naw.A bottle of Sam Adams Halloween special..


----------



## arnisador

Halloween special...?


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Halloween special...?


 
Or Harvest special...Or October special..


----------



## arnisador

Gimme a special!


----------



## terryl965

Me too


----------



## arnisador

Set 'em up!


----------



## terryl965

Keep em coming until one of us drops and then bring them every five minutes.


----------



## arnisador

Rodney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## terryl965

Yes it was


----------



## arnisador

Great film.


----------



## terryl965

I agree with you


----------



## arnisador

Great minds think alike, or (drunken) fools seldom differ?


----------



## Lisa

Closed for renovations!  

It seems to have veered off the original intent of this thread and turned into another LPT.  I am just as much to blame as the others are.   I am going to close the thread and speak to Bob about hopefully veering it back to its original intent.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------

